# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  День рождения форума и Творческий Слет IN-Ku.com

## Mazaykina

*Дорогие форумчане и гости нашего форума!*

*31 мая  день рождения  форума IN-KU.com.*  
Первая годовщина ОЧЕНЬ значима для нас и поэтому мы хотели бы отметить ее с ДРУЗЬЯМИ:  с теми, кого уже знаем по форуму, по встречам и теми, кто только делает первые шаги, кто живет на форуме, кто считает его своим домом и кто не хочет останавливаться на виртуальном общении, а желает совмещать его с реальными встречами.   Именно поэтому наш логотип и слоган выглядят так: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1031058m.jpg[/IMG]
Посовещавшись ,  мы решили, что если уж тратить нам, иногородним деньги на дорогу, то не останавливаться на одном банкете, который можно провести где-то у ребят- музыкантов в ресторане, а размахнуться на 3-х дневный СЛЕТ, с творческими посиделками, мастерклассами, банкетом, песнями у костра и некоторым обучением.
 Поэтому мы предлагаем  примерно такую программу. Это пока наметки,все советы, замечания, пожелания принимаются и обсуждаются вместе с вами, потенциальные участники и все, кому небезразлично это мероприятие.

*Размещение в Доме отдыха «Полет»* http://do-polet.ru/index/sitemenu/1 Кто был в Москве 9 января- прекрасно помнят баньку с дубовыми вениками. * От МКАДа 3 км!!!*

*Ориентировочная стоимость всего 3-х дневного мероприятия 8000 рублей* *(сюда входит: проживание, 3-х разовое питание, банкет, банкетный зал, шашлыки, закуски, сопутствующие товары и напитки).* 
Для сравнения цены по Подмосковью http://podmoskovie.info/ 
*Если будет много участников - обещали скидки.*

*Программа Творческого слета* 
*Заезд вечер 30.05* 
*19.00 Ужин*
20.00 и до....- *Вечер знакомства у костра «Яростный строй гитар» .*

*31.05*
*Завтрак*
12.00- 17.00 (с перерывом на *обед*) 
*Тимбилдинг (team building) Тренинги командообразования на природе «Мы охотники за удачей!»*

*19.00 Ужин- банкет*
1-я часть -Показ визиток сформированных команд,  Сейшн музыкантов
2-я часть- Юбилейный банкет- «Топ-топ, топает малыш»

*01.06*
*Завтрак*
*Мастер классы (по желанию участников и наполнению групп:Аэродизайн, Вокал, Арт-менеджмент,  Стенд-Ап, Онлайнпиар, Звукосведение)*
12.00-14.00 Мастер- классы или свободное общение
*Обед*
15.00-17.00 Мастер-классы или рыбалка 
*19.00 - и до...... Ужин*- плавно переходящий в программу «Дети разных народов мы мечтою *о встречах* живем!» Интернациональные посиделки с шашлыками у пруда.

*02.06*
*Завтрак*
Свободное общение,  
12.00-14.00 - Мастер-классы или спортивные игры (можно комические)

*Обед*
Свободное общение или  баня с веником.

*Разъезд*:frown:


А теперь несколько слов о значимости этого всего действа.

*Первая цель*- творческая встреча друзей и тех, кто хочет пополнить их ряды, с профессиональным уклоном и повышением квалификации.
*Вторая цель-*  Привлечение  людей РАЗНЫХ направлений и видов деятельности для обсуждения наболевших вопросов с коллегами в реале для дальнейшего взаимопонимания и дружбы между разделами форума. А проще сказать- чтобы каждый из вас не чувствовал себя ТОЛЬКО в своем разделе комфортно, но и во всех остальных. Для этого надо увидеть ЛИЦА И ГЛАЗА.
*Третья цель-* Вы видите, что форум растет с каждым днем и география его расширяется. Мы пришли к тому, что нужно задокументировать и придать официальный статус этому процессу. А именно: на слете будут выбираться представители форума Интернационального Дома Творчества, от каждого региона или города с  вручением официального документа и правами на местах. 
*Четвертая цель.* Дать возможность приезжающим участникам слета получить ОСНОВНЫЕ знания по дополнительным профессиям, а именно онлайн промоушн, аэродизайн, организация Эвент агенства, основы звукосведения.

*Представляю орг. Комитет Слета:*

*Нотя (Наталья) и Татьянка* (уже не тамбовская и давно не волчица) - Главные Организаторы и РАСПОРЯДИТЕЛИ. В силу территориальной приближенности, на ИХ  хрупких плечах ложится вся организация на месте дислокации- проживание, питание, финансы.
*Марья (Марина), Ёжик (Инна), Карен* - Организаторы,  режиссеры и идейные вдохновители творческих мероприятий, проводимых   в эти 3 дня.
*Мусяня (Лена)*- Главный связующее звено с музыкальным разделом
*SOSED (Александр)*-  Главное связующее звено с разделом музыкальных руководителей
*Innet (Инна)* –Главное связующее звено с учительским разделом
*PAN (Павел)* –  Юридическая поддержка и документация.
*Ответственные администраторы- М.Зайкина и В.Костров.*

*В программе возможны изменения.*

Для того, чтобы сформировать группы по предложенным видам деятельности или мастер -классам, будет открыта отдельная тема с опросом. Каждый выберет то, что ему более интересно.

*Важное дополнение для тех, кто ограничен по времени и не может выделить 3 дня на эту  встречу:* 

*Главное  мероприятие - Юбилейный БАНКЕТ форума, который проводится в понедельник вечером 

31.05.2010* *Его стоимость - 2300 включая напитки и оплату зала.* 
* Мы приглашаем на наш День рождения ВСЕХ, кто  действительно, к нему причастен.* 

*Остальные дни зависят от ваших финансов или наличия времени.
Более подробно распишет Нотя, она непосредственно общается с администрацией и составляет калькуляцию.* 

*Еще маленькое дополнение: ни в коем случае наши споры здесь, на форуме не должны влиять на наши отношения и дружбу в реале! Родные мои спорщики, я вас всех ЖДУ, потому что люблю вас, ДРУЗЬЯ!

И последнее, что хотелось бы сказать. Эта встреча НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ не является альтернативой другим, которые организуются  у нас на форуме или ВНЕ его. У каждого мероприятия свои задачи и свои методы их реализации. Наша задача- ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЕ творческих людей под одной крышей, в перспективе, возможно и не только русскоязычных. :wink:*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Добавление информации от Ноти*

*Деньги принимаются до 1 мая. Списки заканчиваем составлять 15 апреля*

*391160
Рязанская область, Пронский Район,
г. Новомичуринск, пр-кт Энергетиков,
д.34, к.2, кв.1.
Маркияновой Наталье Юрьевне.*

Это для почтового перевода.
Переводы через Банк - ТОЛЬКО СберБанк России.
Переводы Вестерн Юнион - ПриоВнешТорг Банк
3 варианта, кому как удобнее.

В личку, или скайп (markiza77771)отписываемся: 
Ник-ФИО-Сумма, число, когда были отправлены деньги.

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Дорогие друзья!!!*
*Да, это не просто случилось, это продолжается...*
Если пробежаться по просторам интернета, то можно обратить внимание, чем наш форум отличается от многих подобных. Это именно тем, что у нас активно проходять реальные встречи. Это стало уже неотьемленной частью нашего общения!!! Да и не просто общение, а еще и хорошее повышение проф квалификации, обмен опытом, наработками, просто элементарной помощь и поддержка!!! Это трудно переоценить!!! Многие, которые бывали на встречах или внимательно следили за отчетами, то смогли заметить, что формы проведения реальных встреч постоянно меняются. Были и просто встречи, были и фестивали, и конкурсы, и тамадеи. Ни что не стоит на месте. Именно поэтому, долго и мучительно рождалась идея, как то оформить и организоваться в какую то действующую организацию. У форума есть название, место и интерфейс, при помощи которого, каждый желающий может пообщаться и подружиться виртуально с единомышленниками. Теперь и у реальных встреч есть статус мероприятия Inter-Kultur Haus. Поздравляю всех с этим замечательным событием!!!
Еще одним радостным событием, которому и посвещена предстоящая встреча, это первый юбилей форума IN-KU.COM. Многие знают, каким извилистым путем шел наш форум к тому виду, в котором он находится сейчас. Как и принято на юбилеях, я думаю, что мы на этой встрече, и итоги какие то подведем, и историю вспомним, и наметим какие то планы. А главное, что встретимся со старыми и познакомимся с новыми друзьями!!!
Думаю, что многие сейчас подумают: "Ну вот, замутили какое то партийное собрание..." :biggrin: НЕТ, дорогие друзья!!! Ни каких партийных собраний не будет!!! Будет веселая, насышенная встреча творческих, веселых, интересных людей. Каждый сможет и отдохнуть, и пообщаться, и получить какие то нужные знания, а главное, встретить своих единомышленников, коллег и друзей!!!
*И ТАК: 30.05-02.06 ЖДЕМ!!!*

----------


## KAlinchik

> Будет веселая, насышенная встреча творческих, веселых, интересных людей. Каждый сможет и отдохнуть, и пообщаться, и получить какие то нужные знания, а главное, встретить своих единомышленников, коллег и друзей!!!


да, встречи в реале - это невероятнейшие эмоции!
блин, что ж опять так далеко от меня встреча:frown:...

----------


## Сильва

А я буду радоваться за всех всю ночь на работе... :br:  У нас как раз выпускной вечер 31го мая... :Tu:  Но как здорово решили - отметить День рождения!!! Ведь правда, форум - живой организм, почти что растущий ребёнок, и отмечать День рождения - нужно!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Отличная возможность попасть на встречу всем, кто очень хотел, но не успел попасть в Питер! 
Думаю, что состав и программа получатся не менее интересными, и ожидать не нужно до следующего янавря :biggrin: :Aga: !

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Пожалуйста, скажите, сроки перечисления денежных средств! А вдруг получится! :Ok: 

Если получится поехать, могу помочь в спортивных играх. За плечами 13 лет педагогической деятельности в качестве учителя физической культуры

----------


## Mazaykina

*ТатьянаВВ*,
Танюша, спасибо большое за помощь!!! Она ОЧЕНЬ нужна!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Думаю, что состав и программа получатся не менее интересными,


С вашей, ребята, помощью- все получится.  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## NikaPearl

> А я буду радоваться за всех всю ночь на работе... У нас как раз выпускной вечер 31го мая...


Сильвочка-  а выпускной у начальной школы или 11 классов??
если второе - ёлка-палка.. тоже не попаду..:frown:

----------


## Тасья

ААААААААААААААаааааааааоооооооооО!!!!!!!! :Vah: [IMG]http://*********ru/1006533m.gif[/IMG]
Обольстители!!! Искусители!!! Бибец какой-то!!! 
ЭТО СЕКТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![IMG]http://*********ru/988101m.gif[/IMG]
Засасывает блин............[IMG]http://*********ru/1033156m.gif[/IMG]
ХООЧЧУУУ!!![IMG]http://*********ru/1048516m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Януська

Блин....Если успею отправить дочку в отпуск обязательно буду!!!!! И возможно уже с мужем :)))

----------


## Mazaykina

> У нас как раз выпускной вечер 31го мая


Странно, мы специально продумывали. чтоб всем было удобно. Ведь выпускные же после экзаменов- это всегда было 21-21 июня... :frown: Девочки, мне так жалко.... кто бы подумал, что в этом году изменят...

----------


## юрик71

*Mazaykina*,
 фейс-контроля или каких-то других ограничений не будет?

----------


## Татьянка

> фейс-контроля или каких-то других ограничений не будет?


:biggrin:почти нет...только по окружности живота....и "кислости"физиономии

----------


## Анатольевна

> только по окружности живота....


Танюш, каковы нормативы??? Если дорасти придётся - я согласна  :Aga: , а вот если уменьшить объём...это грустно...:frown: :biggrin:

----------


## solist64

*Татьянка*,
 Худосочных берете? Хочу к вам!!! И приеду!

----------


## PAN

> PAN (Павел) – Юридическая поддержка и документация


А также 




> Главное связующее звено с разделом


*Корзина*...:biggrin:

Шучу...:rolleyes:
Скорее все же с разделом *Поэзия*...



> по окружности живота


Этот тест я пройду при любой погоде...:biggrin:
*Татьянка*... :flower:  Судьбу не обманешь... Видимо на этот раз не отверчусь...:biggrin:

----------


## Natali_T

Да что же это такое! Сплошные искушения! 
Уже хочу приехать, повидаться со всеми. Нотя, Татьянка - вы такие суперские, так хорошо нас встречали в Москве! Спасибо Вам!

----------


## Benya

Имхо! Дни подобраны просто отлично!  :Ok:  Постараюсь быть! Закономерный вопрос-а кто занимается технической стороной мероприятия? Просто думаю, что у лабухов (и не только) будут возникать вопросы именно по этому поводу.

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка... Судьбу не обманешь... Видимо на этот раз не отверчусь...


:rolleyes: :Oj: ....надеюсь....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Просто думаю, что у лабухов (и не только) будут возникать вопросы именно по этому поводу.


Жень, время еще есть- поднимай вопросы, будем искать на них ответы.

----------


## мама Чели

Млин, у меня никак не получиться, все рыдаю,:frown:но числа 10 июня планирую приехать в Питер к своим, и надеюсь на встречу с Питерцами кто будет на месте в реале!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Нотя

> Пожалуйста, скажите, сроки перечисления денежных средств!


Если моя кандидатура для сбора денег всех устраивает то:

*Деньги принимаются до 1 мая. Списки заканчиваем составлять 15 апреля*

*391160
Рязанская область, Пронский Район,
г. Новомичуринск, пр-кт Энергетиков,
д.34, к.2, кв.1.
Маркияновой Наталье Юрьевне.*

Это для почтового перевода.
Переводы через Банк - ТОЛЬКО СберБанк России.
Переводы Вестерн Юнион - ПриоВнешТорг Банк
3 варианта, кому как удобнее.

В личку, или скайп (markiza77771)отписываемся: 
Ник-ФИО-Сумма, число, когда были отправлены деньги. 
Код если через Вестерн.
После получения денег, я вношу Вас, в список.
Москвичи могут деньги не высылать, а отдать мне при встрече (Я часто бываю в Москве, и каждый свой приезд буду здесь озвучивать).
Либо отдать Татьянке.

Мои телефоны для связи:
8-910-505-6672(Рязань)
+7-929-067-9684(Рязань                                                                                                                                                                                                     )
8-915-286-4799 (Московский)                                                                                   
Список:
*Нотя
Большой Женя
Татьянка*

----------


## Benya

Ну я так понял, что пока Векос крайний? ;)

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Ну я так понял, что пока Векос крайний? ;)


Жень, конечно, все технические вопросы будем решать. И я думаю, что общими усилиями, конечно же решим. Пока решились самые первые орг. вопросы. И ты правильно поднял вопрос техники. Тех. райдер продумаем!!!

----------


## Benya

Вов! Райдер, как раз и не обсуждается. Кстати, на фотке там лабух присутствует. Может с ним и решать?

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Может с ним и решать?


Пока этот вопрос не решался. Посмотрим.

----------


## Benya

Плюсую!!!

----------


## Сильва

*NikaPearl*,
 Это в Украине всё экспериментируют, из-за тестов. Школы в этом году решили снять с себя ответственность за их проведение. Тесты со 2го июня, значит, выпуститься нужно раньше. Думали 29го сделать, в субботу, но 30го - выборы в местные советы, а многие участки находятся в школах. Поэтому выпускной 11х классов сделали у нас 31го...:wink:

----------


## mara400

Скажите, какой последний срок перечисления денег?
А если получится приехать только на один банкет, эту сумму куда перечислить?
Спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## Димитрий

> Этот тест я пройду при любой погоде...


кого ждёшь? :rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> кого ждёшь?


Блин, Димка, с твоим аватаром - запутаешься. Ты приедешь, то? и Ольку с собой захвати (ту, что на аве :wink:), а то она все грозится, а никак не решится.

----------


## Димитрий

> и льку с собой захвати


льку Волдед не дает :biggrin:
Не буду обещать, ещё дожить надо. А приехать хоцца. Столько мастерклассов с выпиванием пропустить нельзя

----------


## Татьянка

> Скажите, какой последний срок перечисления денег?
> А если получится приехать только на один банкет, эту сумму куда перечислить?





> Деньги перечисляем до 1 мая.





> Главное мероприятие - Юбилейный БАНКЕТ форума, который проводится в понедельник вечером 
> 
> 
> 31.05.2010 
> Его стоимость - 2300 включая напитки и оплату зала.


Дорогие форумчане, читайте внимательнее первый пост и пост№22, там все написано.
Перечислять все на один адрес!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MOPO

А с собакой можно?

----------


## Mazaykina

> А с собакой можно?


Неужели у нас будет возможность познакомиться с Хрюнделем? :rolleyes: :Ok: 
Олег, это же природа. Я думаю, что хозяева Базы против не будут.

----------


## MOPO

> Неужели у нас будет возможность познакомиться с Хрюнделем? :rolleyes:
> Олег, это же природа. Я думаю, что хозяева Базы против не будут.


Было бы классно!!  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> А с собакой можно?


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## orbit

привет всем. очень интересная идея, встретиться.Я сама с Казахстана и очень хотелось бы приехать, но у нас выпускные, очень жаль.А когда вы встречаетесь, то вас много музрук. собирается?

----------


## skif

Очень жалко , но я в пролёте - в этом году работаем выпускные вечера с 29 мая . Маразм , конечно , но не от нас это зависит .
 Кстати , неплохо бы было сделать маечки с эмблемой форума , я бы от такой не отказался .

----------


## Раюшка

Народ, я реально захотела на встречу...
Будем думать... Спасибо!!!
П.С. С выпускными мне обычно не прёт. Мне по поводу их почему-то звонки не идут, в прошлом году не работали на выпускных, в позапрошлом, по-моему, тоже...

П.П.С. Димитрий, а шо с аватаркой? Чувствую, что надо возвращаться во флудильные темы, а то я явно много интересного пропустила....:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

Ну все ...............  Вы попали ........... Мы едем к Вам ..... с Хрюнделем...
он уже согласился :biggrin:

----------


## Donald

> Ну все ...............  Вы попали ........... Мы едем к Вам ..... с Хрюнделем...
> он уже согласился


Отлично!  :Ok:  С вас 4600! :biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

> С вас 4600!


А почему такая сумма?

----------


## GalinaM

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от МОРО 
> Ну все ............... Вы попали ........... Мы едем к Вам ..... с Хрюнделем...
> он уже согласился
> 
> Отлично!  С вас 4600!





> А почему такая сумма?


Что не понятно? Банкет на двоих!:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Что не понятно? Банкет на двоих!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Benya

Марин, может в первом посте объединить всю инфу, твою и девчонок, дабы сократить количество вопросов?

----------


## Нотя

Вот список тех кто выразил желание приехать, отписываемся кто еще желает приехать.

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Мусяня
10 Татьяна ВВ
11 Анатольевна
12 solist 64
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Tambowolf
17 Моро
18 Юрик 71

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марин, может в первом посте объединить всю инфу, твою и девчонок, дабы сократить количество вопросов?


Верно, так и сделаем.  :Ok:

----------


## Нотя

Вот список тех кто выразил желание приехать, отписываемся кто еще желает приехать.

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Мусяня
10 Татьяна ВВ
11 Анатольевна
12 solist 64
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Tambowolf
17 Моро
18 Юрик 71
19 Бегущая по волнам

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Технический вопрос. У меня тоже выпуски начальной школы и летний лагерь с 1 июня. На один день можно попробовать открутиться. Очень давно многих не видел, соскучился. А с Пашей и Хрюнделем даже не выпивали ни разу... Как быть с финансами - если я могу приехать, допустим, 1-го с утра и до вечера?

----------


## елена рощина

Очень хотелось бы приехать на все 3 дня,но боюсь получится только на один,а можно узнать сколько будет стоить пребывание на сутки в день банкета?:wink:

----------


## Benya

Хрюндель тоже пьет???!!!

----------


## MOPO

> Хрюндель тоже пьет???!!!


Аха, танцует и поет :biggrin:

----------


## Benya

*МОРО*,
В Папку весь :)))

----------


## юрик71

> *МОРО*,
> В Папку весь :)))


так они вдвоем все выпьют!

----------


## MOPO

> так они вдвоем все выпьют!


Мы столько не выпьем - по ходу .... бухла будет много:biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

> на сутки в день банкета?


Читайте Пост №7 -  2300 рублей

----------


## Позитив

Можно меня внести в список?

----------


## Нотя

> Можно меня внести в список?


Можно , внесла!
 Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Мусяня
10 Татьяна ВВ
11 Анатольевна
12 solist 64
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Tambowolf
17 Моро
18 Бегущая по волнам 
19 Ю-Ван-Ден

----------


## MOPO

> Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)


А чистовой список после оплаты?

----------


## Annon

Хочется очень, но смогу определиться только за пару-тройку дней... :Tu:

----------


## юрик71

*Нотя*,
шото мени в последнем списке нема?

----------


## Нотя

> А чистовой список после оплаты?


Да, Олежка, после получения денег.

----------


## solist64

*Нотя*,
 Наташа! 8 рублей - это примерно? Или точно эта сумма! Думаю, что в конце месяца вышлю деньги, нужно знать точную сумму

----------


## Нотя

> шото мени в последнем списке нема?


Извините, исправила
Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Мусяня
10 Татьяна ВВ
11 Анатольевна
12 solist 64
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Tambowolf
17 Моро
18 Юрик 71
19 Бегущая по волнам
20 Ю-Ван-Ден




> Наташа! 8 рублей - это примерно? Или точно эта сумма! Думаю, что в конце месяца вышлю деньги, нужно знать точную сумму


Сереж, 8 рублей как то маловато, а вот в 8000 рублей обещаюсь уложиться. Максимум могу попросить добавить рублей 500 по приезду.:smile:

----------


## solist64

> Сереж, 8 рублей как то маловато, а вот в 8000 рублей обещаюсь уложиться. Максимум могу попросить добавить рублей 500 по приезду


Не вопрос! Спасибо за информацию!

----------


## кип

вот будет прикол если я к вам приеду.встретите хоть.накормите..не побьете?

----------


## Benya

А в чем прикол-то? Если программу какую-нибудь с суперприколами сделаешь, может и удивимся! А так, просто своим присутствием...

----------


## Mazaykina

> вот будет прикол если я к вам приеду


Встретим, приветим, накормим, спать положим. :Aga:

----------


## МаЛена

Товарищи! я на форуме не так часто могу себе позволить зависать...но люблю его уже очень сильно :) Можно и мне приехать на эту встречу + прихватить с собой подружку тамадушку? Вот только на днях выясню с ней все нюансы и решим на сколько мы сможем вырваться.

----------


## Нотя

> Можно и мне приехать на эту встречу


будем очень рады

----------


## МаЛена

*Нотя*, тогда запишите нас пока в чёрный список :wink: МаЛена и Ирэн

----------


## MOPO

> Можно и мне приехать на эту встречу + прихватить с собой подружку тамадушку?


А я прихвачу с собой Хрюшку-попрыгушку!! Кстати - а как мне оплачивать его участие? Дело в том - в банкете то он точно участвовать не будет - я с собой для него рацион прихвачу!

----------


## Нотя

*МаЛена*,
Записала, только не в черный, а в черновой:smile:
*МОРО*,, Олеж, я попозже узнаю у администрации как там с собачками, можно или нет

----------


## Лерченок

Эх, жаль у меня не выйдет. Я в конце мая традиционно своих детей везу на отдых, причем мы едем с нашими другими родственниками, и я не могу их всех расстроить :frown:

----------


## Ира-Праздник

> Можно и мне приехать на эту встречу + прихватить с собой подружку тамадушку?


А вот и я :biggrin: наконец-то добралась до вас!!! :Vah: 




> МаЛена и Ирэн


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Ждите нас на слёте!!! kuku До скорых встреч!!! :flower:

----------


## Неуловимый_Джо

надеюсь нет дурацких ограничений по возрасту?

----------


## Нотя

> надеюсь нет дурацких ограничений по возрасту?


Несовершеннолетние граждане с Родителями!!!!
Вам сколько лет, можно узнать?

----------


## igord

> Несовершеннолетние граждане с Родителями!!!!
> Вам сколько лет, можно узнать?


Да, ладно... У меня Сашка и один ездил... :tongue:

----------


## MOPO

> надеюсь нет дурацких ограничений по возрасту?


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

аха ... а еще по идеологическим убеждениям и походке

----------


## Нотя

> и по водке


 Олег, только коньяк!!!!

----------


## Вадимыч

> Дело в том - в банкете то он точно участвовать не будет - я с собой для него рацион прихвачу!


Это кто рядом с ним сидеть будет в банкете не поучаствует,рационом Хрюндель сам себя обеспечит :Aga:

----------


## Неуловимый_Джо

> Несовершеннолетние граждане с Родителями!!!!
> Вам сколько лет, можно узнать?


Очевидно, если бы мне было восемнадцать и больше, то я не задавала бы столь глупых вопросов

----------


## Нотя

> Очевидно, если бы мне было восемнадцать и больше, то я не задавала бы столь глупых вопросов


Совершеннолетие в нашей стране наступает с получением паспорта,  в 14 лет. Вас же как то надо заселять в номер, а это делается по паспортным данным! Это водку  пить и курить, вам можно с 18, а все остальное гораздо раньше.

----------


## Неуловимый_Джо

> Совершеннолетие в нашей стране наступает с получением паспорта,  в 14 лет


приплыли

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Совершенноле́тие — возраст, с достижением которого, согласно законодательным нормам, наступает полная гражданская дееспособность. При этом возникают также другие дополнительные права и обязанности. Лица, не достигшие возраста совершеннолетия, называются несовершеннолетними. Несовершеннолетние в особых случаях могут становиться дееспособными при вступлении в брак или при наличии особых обстоятельств с установленного законом возраста, однако, обычно без права голосовать, усыновлять и опекать детей.

Гражданский Кодекс РФ.

Статья 21. Дееспособность гражданина

1. Способность гражданина своими действиями приобретать и осуществлять гражданские права, создавать для себя гражданские обязанности и исполнять их (гражданская дееспособность) возникает в полном объеме с наступлением совершеннолетия, то есть по достижении восемнадцатилетнего возраста.

*Советую внимательно прочитать*

----------


## МаЛена

*Неуловимый_Джо*, в этой теме по моему решается вопрос "кто собирается приехать на слёт?"...а вы тут уж такую дискусию развернули, что попахивает просто вашим качанием прав. Изначально воспринималось как пафосный наезд:  Сообщение от Неуловимый_Джо: надеюсь нет *дурацких ограничений* по возрасту?
Можно было просто спросить как будут оформлять посетителей вашего возраста, а не ломаться как красная девица когда у вас спрашивают сколько вам лет. Давайте вы будете по дружелюбней и тогда нам будет гораздо приятней встретиться с вами на этой встрече?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Заранее прошу прощения. Не хотела никого обижать...Просто эмоции вырвались.

----------


## MOPO

> Советую внимательно прочитать


Действительно.  :biggrin: Надо почитать :biggrin: внимательно :biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

> приплыли
> 
> Добавлено через 3 минуты
> Совершенноле́тие — возраст, с достижением которого, согласно законодательным нормам, наступает полная гражданская дееспособность. При этом возникают также другие дополнительные права и обязанности. Лица, не достигшие возраста совершеннолетия, называются несовершеннолетними. Несовершеннолетние в особых случаях могут становиться дееспособными при вступлении в брак или при наличии особых обстоятельств с установленного законом возраста, однако, обычно без права голосовать, усыновлять и опекать детей.
> 
> Гражданский Кодекс РФ.
> 
> Статья 21. Дееспособность гражданина
> 
> ...


Прочитала, очень внимательно! 
Мой ответ был разрешением вашего присутствия на данном мероприятии.
Вы упустили следующую строчку в моём сообщении



> Вас же как то надо заселять в номер, а это делается по паспортным данным!


Но поскольку, на банкете планируется распитие некоторого количества алкоголесодержащих напитков, а их употребление в нашей стране разрешено, только с 18 лет, и нахождение несовершеннолетних граждан, без родителей, в общественных местах законом разрешено только до 22 часов, то ДА, НА НАШЕМ СЛЕТЕ ЕСТЬ ВОЗРАСТНЫЕ ОГРАНИЧЕНИЯ!!!!!
Поскольку я, как организатор не желаю нести за Вас, и ваше поведение ответственность.

----------


## МаЛена

> Поскольку я, как организатор не желаю нести за Вас, и ваше поведение ответственность.


+ 100 % с вами согласна!

----------


## Неуловимый_Джо

> Неуловимый_Джо, в этой теме по моему решается вопрос "кто собирается приехать на слёт?"...а вы тут уж такую дискусию развернули, что попахивает просто вашим качанием прав. Изначально воспринималось как пафосный наезд:  Сообщение от Неуловимый_Джо: надеюсь нет дурацких ограничений по возрасту?
> Можно было просто спросить как будут оформлять посетителей вашего возраста, а не ломаться как красная девица когда у вас спрашивают сколько вам лет. Давайте вы будете по дружелюбней и тогда нам будет гораздо приятней встретиться с вами на этой встрече?
> 
> Добавлено через 1 минуту
> Заранее прошу прощения. Не хотела никого обижать...Просто эмоции вырвались.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Мой наезд, вызван тем, что в прошлый раз мне сказали типо "Деточко, иди играй в куколки". НЕ разбивали бы форум, я бы даже цитату вставила, а так лень в архиве копаться



> ДА, НА НАШЕМ СЛЕТЕ ЕСТЬ ВОЗРАСТНЫЕ ОГРАНИЧЕНИЯ!!!!!


Дискриминация



> Поскольку я, как организатор не желаю нести за Вас, и ваше поведение ответственность.


ок

----------


## Benya

> Дискриминация


Вы же не афроамериканец. Всего лишь соблюдение законодательства. Как справедливо замечено:



> не желаю нести за Вас, и ваше поведение ответственность.


А отвечать придется, если не дай Бог, что-то произойдет ... Это вам все равно, а нам нет!

----------


## MOPO

> Размещение в Доме отдыха «Полет»


Совсем недорого! А насколько большие скидки обещают? Бронировать будем централизовано или индивидуально? И пса разрешат?

----------


## Mazaykina

> А насколько большие скидки обещают? Бронировать будем централизовано или индивидуально?


Скидки будут зависеть от количества участников. Чем больше- тем дешевле, но не больше 15%. Поэтому, думаю, лучше централизованно проплатить. А кто сам будет бронировать- естесственно, без скидок и как сказали, нет уверенности, что будут места. 
Есть еще вопросы по поводу тех, кто хочет приехать просто на день, без оплаты суток. Ребята, поймите правильно, готовить кушать там будет некому. Мы поэтому специально и проплачиваем полностью пансион, чтобы не стоять у плит или мангалов и не тратить на это время. Даже последний вечер с шашлыками- основную нагрузку по приготовлению несут на себе  работники Дома отдыха. 
Но в тоже время, мы понимаем, что москвичам вырваться на 3 дня- сложно, поэтому индивидуально в личке решайте вопрос с Нотей.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Если не чрезвычайное что-нибудь - в банкетный день нас будет трое - я, Юрка, Нюха  :Aga:  
Рада буду всех увидеть!

----------


## Ася_О

девочки и мальчики, а простому ничем не выдающемуся воспитателю можно присоединиться?

----------


## PAN

> можно присоединиться?


А почему нет???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> девочки и мальчики, а простому ничем не выдающемуся воспитателю можно присоединиться?


С удовольствием! И почему это ничем не выдающемуся? По-моеме, Ася, ты писала, что живешь в Израиле и там создала садик для русских деток? Я ничего не путаю? Так неужели тебе не о чем рассказать? Не поверю!

----------


## Kliakca

> И почему это ничем не выдающемуся?


А если вату подложить?:biggrin:

----------


## Benya

Наська! Ну зачем? Откуда столько яда???

----------


## юрик71

если кому-то не нравиться ваша фигура-приходите к нам, она нам понравиться!:biggrin:

----------


## Балахнянка

Хочууууууууууу!!!!!!!!!!!!!Узнать надо когда ГОСы и выпускной)))))))))))))Если всё разрулится-я к Вам!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ася_О

тогда я приеду! только помогите мне пожалуйста в нескольких вопросах, во первых я так понимаю мне придется добираться с аэропорта на такси, знать бы хоть приблизительно сколько это стоит, о такси, есть специальная станция (у нас разрешается одной только компании вывозить пассажиров) или любой кто стоит возле, аэропорта. и я думаю последнее,  на Питер потом добираться, наверное, буду на поезде - сколько (прилизитеьно) стоит билет... спасибо за консультацию

----------


## GalinaM

*Ася_О*,
 Зачем такси? Из аэропорта электричка до Павелецкого вокзала. Билет приобретаешь в аэропорту. И билет во много раз дешевле такси!
На Питер из Москвы поездов куча, надо определиться со временем, тогда можно посмотреть расписание и узнать стоимость билета. Там разброс большой: от 1,5 тыс руб. и значительно дороже.

----------


## Mazaykina

> так понимаю мне придется добираться с аэропорта на такси


Смотря в какой аэропорт прилетаешь. Если во Внуково- это совсем близко от базы.

----------


## Benya

> На Питер из Москвы поездов куча, надо определиться со временем, тогда можно посмотреть расписание и узнать стоимость билета. Там разброс большой: от 1,5 тыс руб. и значительно дороже.


Совсем нет ... Есть гораздо дешевле. Я с Владимира в Питер через Москву еду за 800-900 рублей на фирменном поезде "Волга" Горький-Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## Kliakca

> Наська! Ну зачем? Откуда столько яда???


Бенька, сам ты удав.:biggrin: я же шутя.:tongue:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я с Владимира в Питер через Москву еду за 800-900 рублей на фирменном поезде "Волга"


Это если сможешь такой купить. Я ехала за 3200. :eek:

----------


## Benya

*Kliakca*,
А я-любя !!! :wink: Еще одна фотопопа с тебя !! :))))



> Это если сможешь такой купить. Я ехала за 3200.


Мариш! У меня певица ездила домой в Питер 4 дня назад по таким ценам, говорит, что проблем с билетами нет. Посмотрим, что к маю будет ...

----------


## igord

> Смотря в какой аэропорт прилетаешь. Если во Внуково- это совсем близко от базы.


Да, и Домодедово и Шереметьево недалеко..!!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Коше4ка

Впишите меня, пожалуйста, в список!!! Очень хочется побывать на встрече!!! Я пока на форуме новичек, но в шоубизе давно! К тому же с 26-29 я буду в подмосковьи на фестивале кукольных театров. 
Татьяна.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
:smile:

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Мусяня
10 Татьяна ВВ
11 Анатольевна
12 solist 64
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Tambowolf
17 Моро
18 Юрик 71
19 Бегущая по волнам
20 Ю-Ван-Ден
21 МаЛена 
22 Ира - Праздник
23–24 Рыжая скво с Юрой и Нюхой
25 Ася_О
26 Неуловимый Джо
27 Балахнянка
28 Коше4ка
29 …? Кто?

----------


## PAN

> Я ехала за 3200.


Когда собирались в Питере у Натахи - ехал от Нижнего до Питера за 1000 ррр... Назад за 1200...:biggrin:

----------


## Elle

Очень по всем соскучилась! И с теми, с кем незнакома в реале, тоже очень хочется пообщаться! Но... Посмотрим, как будут обстоять дела с финансами и в Питер еду на конкурс-аттестацию во второй половине мая. Посмотрим...

----------


## solist64

В январе из Тюмени до Питера и обратно за 6 тысяч създили!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Посмотрим...


Надеюсь, увидимся.  :Ok: 




> В январе из Тюмени до Питера и обратно за 6 тысяч създили!


Блииин, это с меня по блату за иностранность содрали.:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Блииин, это с меня по блату за иностранность содрали


:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Позитив

А можно узнать что нужно брать с собой, что нужно иметь при себе и что нужно приготовить для сего мероприятия?

----------


## GalinaM

> Блииин, это с меня по блату за иностранность содрали.


А чего удивляться? В гостинницах тоже тарифы для иностранцев в разы выше, чем для россиян!

----------


## MOPO

> А можно узнать что нужно брать с собой, что нужно иметь при себе и что нужно приготовить для сего мероприятия?


Как показывает практика - быстрее всего заканчивается Шампанское, потом Коньяк, потом Водка, а потом и Пиво. Поэтому не лишним будет прихватить ящичек чего-нибудь из этого.  :Pivo:

----------


## Очарование

Мне кажется, что я буду при любом расс:smile:кладе)))):biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А можно узнать что нужно брать с собой, что нужно иметь при себе и что нужно приготовить для сего мероприятия?


В процессе обсуждения программы, будет видно. Смотря что вы будете показывать. Я очень надеюсь, что в интернациональном блоке мы познакомимся с вашей культурой, а что для этого надо- вам виднее. Как вы представите свой номер и какие атрибуты будете для этого использовать- по всем вопросам этой темы- к Марье- Марине. 



> Как показывает практика


А ты о чем подумал?? :eek::biggrin:
*Очарование*,
Дашк, а Дашк, а костюм свой чудесный  (из Пскова) оденешь? :wink:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Народ, я реально захотела на встречу...


Раюш, а что там за расстояния? Раз и вы в Москве!

----------


## Ира-Праздник

Подскажите пожалуйста, я так понимаю, что концертная программа будет состоять из номеров приехавших на слёт. Так? Посоветуйте немного в каком направлении надо готовить программу? и как долго по времени можно её сделать?

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Мусяня
10 Татьяна ВВ
11 Анатольевна
12 solist 64
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Tambowolf
17 Моро
18 Юрик 71
19 Бегущая по волнам
20 Ю-Ван-Ден
21 МаЛена 
22 Ира - Праздник
23–24 Рыжая скво с Юрой и Нюхой
25 Ася_О
26 Неуловимый Джо
27 Балахнянка
28 Коше4ка
29 Жаннэт
30 …? Кто?

----------


## МаЛена

*Нотя*, запиши пожалуйста ещё девушку под ником Хорошая Погода...она тоже хочет приехать...уже зарегестрировалась на форуме и готова общаться!!! Вот только авторизации дождётся.

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*Нотя*
Ну фсё, здаюсь! Наташ, займи мне кроватьку пожалуйста!  :Aga:

----------


## Нотя

> Ну фсё, здаюсь! Наташ, займи мне кроватьку пожалуйста!


занимаю!!!
 Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Мусяня
10 Татьяна ВВ
11 Анатольевна
12 solist 64
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Tambowolf
17 Моро
18 Юрик 71
19 Бегущая по волнам
20 Ю-Ван-Ден
21 МаЛена 
22 Ира - Праздник
23–24 Рыжая скво с Юрой и Нюхой
25 Ася_О
26 Неуловимый Джо
27 Балахнянка
28 Коше4ка
29 Жаннэт
30 Хорошая погода
31 Alyo-nochka
32 …? Кто?

----------


## AUDRUS

> занимаю!!!


А можно соседнюю кроватку?:smile:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> А можно соседнюю кроватку?:smile:


Анри!  :Vah:  Я за! :Aga:

----------


## Нотя

> А можно соседнюю кроватку?


соседнюю со мной или с Аленой?

----------


## Тасья

> Ну фсё, здаюсь! Наташ, займи мне кроватьку пожалуйста!





> А можно соседнюю кроватку?


[IMG]http://*********ru/1110387m.gif[/IMG] УСПЕЛИ!!!  УРА!!! :Ok: [IMG]http://*********ru/1086835m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> соседнюю со мной или с Аленой?





> УСПЕЛИ!!!  УРА!!![/URL]


Девочки!))) вот только считали с Андреем  мужчин по головам.....:biggrin:
А! эт я к тому что их в...три раза меньше ;)

----------


## Тасья

Один на троих!!!  Охо!!! МАЛИНА!!! [IMG]http://*********ru/1091954m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> Один на троих!!!  Охо!!! МАЛИНА!!!


Да он тоже обрадвался! )))) А я уже давно говорю, что пора разрешить многоженство ! :biggrin:

----------


## AUDRUS

> соседнюю со мной или с Аленой?


Это вопрос или предложение? Вообще-то хотел с Алёной, но теперь уже затрудняюсь... :Ok:

----------


## Benya

Так никто и не против многоженства! :))))

----------


## PAN

> Так никто и не против


:biggrin:...

*Benya*,

... :br:

----------


## Benya

Только мужчин уже сейчас начинайте делить, а то потом может на всех не хватить ... :)))))
Паш !!!  :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

та мы в бутылочку сыграем! шоб смешнее было! ))))

----------


## Нотя

> Только мужчин уже сейчас начинайте делить, а то потом может на всех не хватить


просто кто будет работать в три смены:biggrin:

----------


## МаЛена

> просто кто будет работать в три смены


гыыы=))) а ведь список желающих приехать ещё не закрыт :wink:

----------


## Benya

> просто кто будет работать в три смены


Усегда готов, как "пионерка"!

----------


## MOPO

> Девочки!))) вот только считали с Андреем  мужчин по головам.....
> А! эт я к тому что их в...три раза меньше ;)


А вы Хрюнделя наверное не посчитали :biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

> А ва Хрюнделя наверное не посчитали


Олежек, святое мы трогать не могём

----------


## vejila

Как я вам завидую! Вспоминаю семинары, когда в доме культуры работала.... Очень хочется с вами... НО... во-первых, в Тольятти кризис и позволить себе  такие траты не могу, а во-вторых, детские выпускные, от которых отказаться нельзя опять же из-за кризиса... И ,наконец, в третьих-юбилей у мужа...
 Так что желаю вам оторваться на полную катушку и за тех, кто при всём желании не сможет попасть на встречу...   :smile:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> А вы Хрюнделя наверное не посчитали :biggrin:


а его весовая категория  :Oj:  стесняюсь спросить....(но лучче портрэт!)

----------


## юрик71

> просто кто будет работать в три смены:biggrin:


опять женщины вначале говорят, а как дело доходит, так все в кусты: у кого голова болит, у кого муж не разрешает и т.п.:biggrin:

----------


## МаЛена

> как дело доходит, так все в кусты: у кого голова болит, у кого муж не разрешает и т.п.


дааа...мы такие :rolleyes:

----------


## Хорошая погода

Люди, вы не против, если я с вами поеду :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 30 секунд*
*МаЛена*,

Я даже ради этого с Женькой поругалась и выиграла :biggrin:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*Хорошая погода*
так ты ж уже всписке!  http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=126  :smile:

----------


## Хорошая погода

> *Хорошая погода*
> так ты ж уже всписке!  http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=126  :smile:


Ну я так. на всякий случай :) 
Спасибо )))

----------


## МаЛена

*Хорошая погода*, дык ты ж ужо в списках :biggrin:
были бы против - не добавили :wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Ну я так. на всякий случай :)


перестраховщица  :Vah:

----------


## Хорошая погода

> *Хорошая погода*, дык ты ж ужо в списках :biggrin:
> были бы против - не добавили :wink:
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> перестраховщица


Я даже со своим из за этого в диспут вступила!
СЛАБАК! :biggrin: я выиграла!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А кто то там кричал, что все по сусекам разбегаются. Наоборот ))) Этож интересно очень :smile:

----------


## Benya

Списочег растет однако! Не может не радовать! :Ok:

----------


## Хорошая погода

> Списочег растет однако! Не может не радовать!


Какой интересный у вас адрес :eek: Кочуете ? :smile:

----------


## МаЛена

*Хорошая погода*, ты про это - 


> Баку-Черский-Питер-Владимир


 ? :biggrin: Скоро и мы такими же станем :wink:

----------


## Хорошая погода

> *Хорошая погода*, ты про это -  ? :biggrin: Скоро и мы такими же станем :wink:


У нас с тобой кочевка из подъезда в подъезд :biggrin:
 :Vah:

----------


## МаЛена

> кто знает что у тебя в голове


о, дааааааааа  :Ha: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Хорошая погода*, выйди в аську, а то отсюда нас ща выгонят за флуд :wink:

----------


## MOPO

> а его весовая категория  стесняюсь спросить....(но лучче портрэт!)


Да легко .....

----------


## МаЛена

> Да легко .....


вот это мужчина!!! :Ok:

----------


## Benya

> Какой интересный у вас адрес  Кочуете ?


Место рождения-место, где жил до 1993 года-место, где жил после 1993 года-нынешнее место жительства. Все просто :)))))



> вот это мужчина!!!


Настоящий джентльмен!!! 
*МОРО*,
А твой Хрюндель кусючий ??

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> Да легко .....


Охгой! кажись не то спросила ..... 


> моему Хрюнделю уже 2 года, 1 месяц и 23 дня


 ..савсэм ребенок! ))) мое дите старше , но тоже мужчина! КрасавчеГ, спору нет, но....не мужчина :wink:

----------


## MOPO

> МОРО,
> А твой Хрюндель кусючий ??


Парень компанейский  :Ok: 




> КрасавчеГ, спору нет, но....не мужчина


Одно слово .... кобель :biggrin:
Но хозяин то у него ... мужчина  :Aga:

----------


## Хорошая погода

> Парень компанейский 
> 
> 
> 
> Одно слово .... кобель :biggrin:
> Но хозяин то у него ... мужчина



Т.е. вот этот милый, безобидный, симпатичный и совсем крохотный щеночеГ тоже будет на слёте?:smile:

----------


## Annon

Ещё как будет...
Самэц, между прочим...:biggrin:

----------


## Хорошая погода

> Ещё как будет...
> Самэц, между прочим...:biggrin:


Ну самец он или нет мне всё равно, Но вот если не кусается, потискала б с удовольствием  :Oj:

----------


## MOPO

> Т.е. вот этот милый, безобидный, симпатичный и совсем крохотный щеночеГ тоже будет на слёте?


ну ... если разрешат, то мы с ним приедем!  :Ok:

----------


## юрик71

> ну ... если разрешат, то мы с ним приедем!


этож сколько мяса, в кг?:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

50

----------


## insuminka

Запишите и меня, пожалуйста, в чёрный списочек, могу разделить комнату с настоящим джентельменом (Хрюнелем):wink: Очень люблю таких сабацюриков, тем более, если у них такие симпатичные хозяева

----------


## AUDRUS

Как-то подозрительно все притихли... А что, список больше не пополнялся? Или в связи с праздниками никто не заходит на форум?

----------


## Нотя

> А что, список больше не пополнялся?


пока нет



> Как-то подозрительно все притихли


Самим страшно.
Но думаю люди просто стали реальнее смотреть на вещи. С самого начало организации многих встреч, на волне эмоций и эйфории от предвкушения общения, все повально записывались в списки приезжающих, а когда дело доходило до отправки денег, народ остывал и начинал отписываться, что у того причины, у того дети, у того нет денюжки и т. д. и организаторам которые планировали одно и вели переговоры об одном количестве приезжающих, приходилось закатывать губы (себе я давно губозакаточную машинку купила) и идти объясняться с директорами заведений, что мол народа стало меньше и денег соответственно меньше, и вообще нам корпус уже не нужен, нам одного номера хватит на всех. И представьте как смотрели на такого организатора. 
Так что чем больше народу тем веселее, но надо реально оценивать свои шансы. У меня пока деньги только двух человек есть, свои собственные и Татьянки, а время все идет и идет и идёт.

----------


## Инна Р.

> а время все идет и идет и идёт.


:frown:
АУ!!! Люди! Где те 60 человек, кому я отказала в январе???
Вот сейчас у вас есть реальный шанс провести время не хуже, а может быть даже лучше!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Тасья

> АУ!!! Люди! Где те 60 человек, кому я отказала в январе???
> Вот сейчас у вас есть реальный шанс провести время не хуже, а может быть даже лучше!!!


Ежик! Инна! Мы тут! Пытаемся.....мы, пытаемся......
[IMG]http://*********org/291598m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## insuminka

Нотичка, я в бурном поиске дешёвых билетов, так что стремление присутствует, жалко, что ты меня не заметила и не посчитала:frown: Горю желанием со всеми в реале познакомиться  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Горю желанием со всеми в реале познакомиться


Иннуся, я ОЧЕНЬ рада, что не одна с Германии буду, и не одна еврейский блок на интернациональную тему показывать стану. Скооперируемся? :wink:

----------


## insuminka

Натюрлих поддержу,Марина Вениаминовна!!! Только и жду возможности совместной работы! Буду рада быть полезной и покладистой ученицей :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Нотя

> жалко, что ты меня не заметила и не посчитала


я и заметила и посчитала, только пока у себя в своей папке, а то все посты в теме будет только список:smile:
 Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Мусяня
10 Татьяна ВВ
11 Анатольевна
12 solist 64
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Tambowolf
17 Моро
18 Юрик 71
19 Бегущая по волнам
20 Ю-Ван-Ден
21 МаЛена 
22 Ира - Праздник
23–24 Рыжая скво с Юрой и Нюхой
25 Ася_О
26 Неуловимый Джо
27 Балахнянка
28 Коше4ка
29 Жаннэт
30 Хорошая погода
31 Alyo-nochka
32 AUDRUS
33 insuminka
…? Кто?

----------


## MOPO

Я вот по-любому приеду,  и лучшего мужчину форума прихвачу :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

Олежка, а лучший мужчина-это Хрюндель?:wink:

----------


## MOPO

> Олежка, а лучший мужчина-это Хрюндель?


По ходу дела - да! :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

Лучше-бы Хрюндель написал вот это: 


> Я вот по-любому приеду, и лучшего мужчину форума прихвачу

----------


## MOPO

Ну Хрюндель бы написал то же самое!  :Aga:

----------


## insuminka

Короче 2 классных мужика уже едут и это здорово :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

хто такой Хрюндель?:rolleyes:

----------


## Annon

> хто такой Хрюндель?


СамЭц! :Aga:  :Vah:

----------


## skomorox

*Annon*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

Ирусик, Хрюндель не только самЭц, но джЭнтЭльмен в галстучке:wink:
Смотри на 11 страничке ,пост 158,его фото

----------


## skomorox

> Хрюндель не только самЭц, но джЭнтЭльмен в галстучке


аааа, так это собаченька!:biggrin: Уважаю! :Ok:

----------


## Jam Jamovna

:flower:  Будем все трое всенепременно. :Oj:

----------


## Нотя

> Будем все трое всенепременно


Позвольте спросить, а трое это кто?

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*Нотя*
Наташ, у нас народ из Подмосковья интересуется сколько будет в сумме банкет+ спальное место на несколько часов :smile:

----------


## Ира-Праздник

> народ из Подмосковья интересуется сколько будет в сумме банкет+ спальное место на несколько часов


Да, меня тоже интересует этот вопрос...Сколько обойдётся банкет+переночевать и посетить хоть какие то мастер-классы на следующий день или пообщаться с народом, ну просто на территории дома отдыха?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Jam Jamovna*,
ЗДОРВО!!!



> Позвольте спросить, а трое это кто?
> __________________


Трое- это Лариса Рудольфовна- доцент Владимирского муз-пед. института, преподаватель вокала. Значит мастер -класс по эстрадно-джазовому вокалу, который ждут многие БУДЕТ!!!
Это Дария - замечательная молодая певица, левая рука и дочка Ларисы.
Это Дмитрий- вторая половинка Ларисы, ее правая рука и МУЖ! 
ребята. Я очень рада, что снова с вами встречусь! 	
Ларис, а Сергей Курганский будет? Классный парень. :Ok:

----------


## Нотя

> сколько будет в сумме банкет+ спальное место на несколько часов


Сутки проживание в день банкета + сам банкет 4000 рублей
то есть заезд 31 мая в 14 часов дня + банкет, выезд из номера в 14 часов дня 1 июня.

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Мусяня
10 Татьяна ВВ
11 Анатольевна
12 solist 64
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Tambowolf
17 Моро
18 Юрик 71
19 Бегущая по волнам
20 Ю-Ван-Ден
21 МаЛена 
22 Ира - Праздник
23–24 Рыжая скво с Юрой и Нюхой
25 Ася_О
26 Неуловимый Джо
27 Балахнянка
28 Коше4ка
29 Жаннэт
30 Хорошая погода
31 Alyo-nochka
32 AUDRUS
33 insuminka
34 Очарование
35,36,37 Jam Jamovna,
…? Кто?

----------


## мусяня

> Трое- это Лариса Рудольфовна- доцент Владимирского муз-пед. института, преподаватель вокала. Значит мастер -класс по эстрадно-джазовому вокалу, который ждут многие БУДЕТ!!!


 :Ok: УРА!!! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> 9 Мусяня


с Мотором,но еще незнаем на сколько дней!Созвонимся :Aga:

----------


## МаЛена

> Значит мастер -класс по эстрадно-джазовому вокалу, который ждут многие БУДЕТ!!!


ААААААААААААААААААА!!! :Vah:  Пищу от восторга!!! Ура! Ура! Ура!!! Как здорово!!! Давно мечтала о таком мастер-классе!!! И стиль который мне нравиться!!! Ухууууууууу!!!

----------


## insuminka

> Значит мастер -класс по эстрадно-джазовому вокалу, который ждут многие БУДЕТ!!!


УРАААА!!!! :Ok:  Теперь уж точно назад дороги нет!!! Приеду на все дни!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
А что с деньгами, какая окончательная цена?

----------


## Нотя

> А что с деньгами, какая окончательная цена?


а , что кто то говорил об изменениях, все по старому. 
8000 рублей три дня
4000 сутки проживания в день банкета (или после) + банкет

----------


## insuminka

> Ориентировочная стоимость всего 3-х дневного мероприятия 8000 рублей



Наташ, просто тут написано, что ориентировочная цена, вот и подумала, что могло что-то за это время измениться.
Как только куплю билеты-сразу переведу деньги :Aga:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

:wink:Прикольно..опять в день рождения работаю..

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прикольно..опять в день рождения работаю..


Точно, как и я! :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/298553.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## insuminka

Маришка, какая красота! Костюмы обалденные!!!! Хочу!!!!

----------


## Екатерина-мяу

СКАЖИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ВЫ ТОЛЬКО МЭТРОВ ПРИГЛАШАЕТЕ?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Екатерина-мяу*,
Катя, в первом посте написано- мы приглашаем тех, кто считает этот форум СВОИМ.  И это не зависит от статуса пользователя. До лета есть еще время, чтобы понять- это ТВОЙ форум или нет.  :smile:

----------


## AUDRUS

Уважаемые организаторы, а почему больше не видно списков желающих приехать на встречу? Или он не пополнился???

----------


## Нотя

> Или он не пополнился???


все хотят, но думают

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья, тут у нас возникла неприятная ситуция. Через 3 недели после того, как мы открыли тут тему, ко мне обратились некоторые форумчане, зарегистрированные и тут, и на форуме ВКМ с просьбой открыть и там тему, чтобы сообщить о нашей встрече. Чтоб не получилось, как после предыдущих встреч- обиды, что их не пригласили. Это было и после Сестрорецка, и после Одессы.  Что и было сделано. Но после сегодняшних выступлений некоторых на форуме ВКМ, я просто в замешательстве. Неужели прочтя нашу тему трудно понять, что встреча организовывается силами нашего форума для встречи не только музыкантов, но и тех, кто ТУТ на форуме общается, а именно, ведущих, музруков, учителей, хореографов. Почему ребята решили, что это встреча только лабухов- я никак не пойму...
Собственно, вот эти необоснованные обвинения. 


> "Под дурачка" косят эти Инку... . Мол мы дружим с ВКМ и мы все вместе, но вы обязаны в Инку зарегистрироваться (?). Лично я за настоящую дружбу с форумчанами, без подлости, которую здесь вижу в обязательной регистрации на ИнКу. 
> Разве это дружба? " Засланные казачки"... Залезли сюда на ВКМ и грубо говоря, шантажируют дружбой, при чём необоснованной. Знаете почему? Потому что администрацию ВКМ считают лохами. ...Мы договорились с ВКМ... Как некрасиво!!!! И не стыдно им? Если всё так, как говорится в посте о встрече с форумчанами, тогда почему администрация ВКМ ничего не написала по этому поводу?
> Уже можно видеть, какие сидят люди в администрации ИнКу. Может быть я бы и зарегистрировалась там, я туда гостем тоже ходила. Но после того, что прочитала о обязательной регистрации в ИнКу, увидела под маской "дружбы с ВКМ , их подлость. Я вам скажу, иметь таких друзей - врагов уже не надо.


Дааааа, не думала я, что так дело повернется с форумчанами с ВКМ... 
Обвинения, которые там выдвинуты- просто смешны. Пиар нам не нужен. Уж как-нибудь обойдемся, жили до этого и сейчас проживем. Кто бы мог подумать, что просьба Тасьи с Дальнего востока  дать сообщение на том форуме, что у нас намечается встреча, так обернется. Думали, как лучше, а получилось, как всегда. Только ребята не совсем правильно поняли наше приглашение:  МЫ НЕ СОБИРАЕМ ЛАБУХОВ СО ВСЕГО ИНТЕРНЕТА, *МЫ ОТМЕЧАЕМ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ НАШЕГО ФОРУМА!* Неужели непонятна разница?  Приглашаются те, кто чувствует себя ЗДЕСЬ КОМФОРТНО. Да, я ДРУЖУ со многими пользователями с ВКМ, особенно с его модераторами И прежде чем открывать тему, мы долго с Лерой обговаривали этот вопрос, а она в свою очередь обсудила его с Сергеем. А с Лешей Кошило встречались и не раз в реале и когда нужна была ему помощь- мы не спрашивали, с какого он форума, мы просто помогли. И я ЗНАЮ, что если у него получится приехать на день рождения НАШЕГО форума- он ПРИЕДЕТ. Потому что для нас нет разницы - кто где зарегистрирован, для нас важны личные отошения. А если пользователю ПРОТИВНО ТУТ НАХОДИТЬСЯ, как написали некоторые на ВКМ - ЗАЧЕМ ПРИЕЗЖАТЬ??? Зачем создавать себе дискомфорт? Ребят, вы что, мазохисты что ли? Вы не видели, как проходят встречи форумчан? Да как же вы будете себя чувствовать, когда будет звучать НАШ гимн? Мы НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ не перетягивали никогда и не будем перетягивать впредь пользователей с одного портала на другой. Каждый сам для себя выбирает, где ему комфортней общаться, правда, *AUDRUS*? :wink: Какая разница, что именно я тебя реанимировала, как пользователя и что именно тут ты впервые начал общаться с близкими по духу людьми, кому это интересно? Важно, что сегодня твои слова - как по сердцу нож, особенно про письма счастья и какую-то лабуду с деньгами. 
Отдельно хочу сказать в адрес *Елены Рощиной*. 


> ! Значит как пользоваться плодами наших Супер- парней-аранжировщиков в халяву дак эт все пользуются и инкушники в первую очередь!!


 Леночка, практически все супер аранжировщики вышли с плюс-мск. Поэтому, кто чем пользуется, еще вопрос. Да собственно, у нас и лабухи остались только те, кому  НЕ НУЖНЫ минусовки, а все, кто пользуется уже давно у ВАС. Так что не переживайте, вашего мы ничего не трогаем. 



> Музыкантам не нужны мастерклассы ведущих!!!Им хочется в реале увидеться друг с другом,попеть и попить вместе!!


Вот и замечательно! Я уверена, что вы классно организуете встречу лабухов ВАШЕГО форума!
Ну а мы уж попробуем сделать то, о чем написали выше. Встречу- общение, учебу, мастер-классы по разным направлениям и темам, т.к. просто попеть- попить с вырыванием микрофонов друг у друга мы уже проходили, хочется чего-то нового и более интересного. 
P.S. Дабы не обострять накалившиеся отношения, мы обратились к модераторам форума ВКМ о закрытии темы.

----------


## Татьянка

> СКАЖИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ВЫ ТОЛЬКО МЭТРОВ ПРИГЛАШАЕТЕ?


:eek:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> P.S. Дабы не обострять накалившиеся отношения, мы обратились к модераторам форума ВКМ о закрытии темы.


 :Aga:  :Ha:  и это правильно.... я в шоке.... столько агрессии.....очень не приятно, как в грязь наступила.....  :Tu:

----------


## Ledisoul

> я в шоке.... столько агрессии.....очень не приятно, как в грязь наступила.....





> Дааааа, не думала я, что так дело повернется с форумчанами с ВКМ...
> Обвинения, которые там выдвинуты- просто смешны. Пиар нам не нужен. Уж как-нибудь обойдемся, жили до этого и сейчас проживем.


Не  очень  понимаю, как  можно реагировать так  серьёзно, вплоть до закрытия  темы, основываясь на  одном, совершенно  мерзком письмишке, которое  написало  кто-то, кто  зарегистрировалось  только для того, чтобы  это  написать?!
Ребят, ну  вы  чего?!  :eek:

----------


## елена рощина

> Не  очень  понимаю, как  можно реагировать так  серьёзно, вплоть до закрытия  темы, основываясь на  одном, совершенно  мерзком письмишке, которое  написало  кто-то, кто  зарегистрировалось  только для того, чтобы  это  написать?!
> Ребят, ну  вы  чего?!


Вот и я про то!Я ведь ничего супер обидного не сказала!И с грязью меня смешивать не надо!Я никому плохого не желала!А то что я сказала там в теме,что мне родней ВКМ-правда,ну ребят,что поделать если я больше певица ,чем ТАМАДА-мне что терь
душу из за этого наизнанку вывернуть,или линчевать терь меня за это?А то,что вы так реагируете на ТРОЛЕЙ,цель которых разругать 2-а родных форума,это прескорбно!Их просто надо игнорить,а тут такая буря!!!Извините,если кого обидела!

----------


## КАРЕН

Бля,почему мне иногда таааак хочется материться......????Неужели есть НА СТОЛЬКО тупые люди....................................мат-перемат............. :Jopa: 
 А ведь попробуй у этих писак-витуальщиков спросить реальные контакты(где поет,где работает)-хрен скажут...только нервы умеют трепать.....
Опять мат-перемат............... :Jopa:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не  очень  понимаю, как  можно реагировать так  серьёзно,


Свет, и правда... чего это я повелась? Вот дуреха... Ведь знаю, что есть люди, которые только и ждут, чтобы наши два форума передрались. СПАСИБО, девочки! (Але-ночка, тебе тоже!!! :wink:) НЕ ДОЖДУТСЯ!  :Aga: 
*елена рощина*,
Лен, а никто вас и не смешивал. С чего вы взяли? Инкушниками нас, правда, еще никто не называл, ну так это ВРОДЕ как и не оскорбление... 
Только вы, пожалуйста, прочтите внимательно программу встречи. Это не просто банкет, это именно 3-х дневная встреча с мастер- классами и командными играми, с песнями у костра под гитару и  ЛАЙФ исполнением музыкантов на банкете, посвященном первому юбилею форума инку.  С обменом опытом  и отдыхом. Если Вас такая программа устраивает, если не возникает дискомфорта - то мы Вас ждем, как и всех, кто считает себя причастным к нашему юбилею. И не важно, где он обитает сегодня: тут или где-то в другом месте, важно, что он хочет быть на встрече, организовываемой форумом ин-ку. А если человек и слыхом не слыхивал о нашем форуме, а едет на встречу музыкантов форума ВКМ - это ведь получается дезинформация. Верно?
Надеюсь, инциндент исчерпан. Прошу прощения у ребят, за то, что подумала, что мнение 2-х пользователей, скрывающихся под клоновской маской, приняла за общее.

----------


## Torpedon

Шампанское, коньяк, водка, пиво, женщины...
Хрюндель на шухере...
Заманчиво, чёрт возьми...

----------


## AUDRUS

Вот уж действительно неожиданность... Ребята, с чего это вдруг все так резко поделились на "наших" и не "наших"??? С каких пор пользователи ВКМ стали антагонистами IN-Ku??? Что значит пользоваться плодами "наших"? Кто нас вообще успел поделить? Совершенно справедливо сказано, что я начинал общение на форумах с IN-ku, что совершенно не мешает так же общаться на ВКМ. Ни тех ни других не считаю своими или чужими, я вообще против подобных ярлыков. И там и там я нашел огромное количество интересных мне собеседников, друзей, оппонентов... Мне интересно общаться, спорить, выяснять отношения наконец... И все это воспринимается как какие-то две противостоящие команды? Да кто это решил? Я совершенно потрясен реакцией Марины на заявление тролля, который и нам всем высушил мозги, Вам-то хорошо известно кто они такие и какова цена их словоблудию... Зачем же делать выводы об остальных?



> Каждый сам для себя выбирает, где ему комфортней общаться, правда, AUDRUS? Какая разница, что именно я тебя реанимировала, как пользователя и что именно тут ты впервые начал общаться с близкими по духу людьми, кому это интересно? Важно, что сегодня твои слова - как по сердцу нож, особенно про письма счастья и какую-то лабуду с деньгами.


 Марина, я ничего не выбирал, просто после закрытия моей любимой темы стал реже появляться на форуме, тем более, что на ВКМ присутствуют почти все мои коллеги с IN-Ku? но тем не менее, я считаю этот форум таким же своим, по возможности захожу и не поддерживаю никоим образом это деление на наших и не наших... Я с вас начинал, но ведь интернет не прииск, на котором, где застолбил участок, там и копаешься... Я не думаю, что все пользователи наших дружественных (надеюсь) форумов ограничиваются каким-то одним, ведь кроме профессиональных есть еще масса других интересов... А почему была так воспринята моя реакция на постоянные упоминания на "обязательные условия", хотя это всего лишь попытка указать на стилистические языковые недостатки сообщений о встрече? И каие мои вопросы так вас задели, что Вы меня выставляете чуть ли не Каином? То, что меня, как музыканта, очень волнует музыкальная сторона встречи и как следствие аппаратура? Представьте себе, что мне тоже совсем не интересна банальная пьянка с пением хором в один микрофон, хотелось действительно Форума - музыкантов, ведущих, хореографов, да кого угодно, у нас все люди творческие интересны по-своему... Я очень хорошо понимаю Вашу реакцию на неадекватные выступления, но не совсем понимаю это сваливание в одну кучу нормальных, технических и организационных вопросов, с этими высказываниями трепачей, которые спят и видят, как мы тут все переругаемся, а еще лучше, сорвется все мероприятие...  Извините за сумбурность - эмоции...
Кстати, меня совершенно не напрягло условие о регистрации, а вот по поводу обязательных трех дней... Не у всех есть возможность отсутствовать на работе пять дней, включая дорогу.

----------


## Kliakca

> Но после того, что прочитала о обязательной регистрации в ИнКу, увидела под маской "дружбы с ВКМ , их подлость. Я вам скажу, иметь таких друзей - врагов уже не надо.


Прикольно!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
А на других ресурсах или хотя бы на том же ВКМ не надо регистрироваться, что бы общаться???
Полный бред сивой кобылы или обиженного на нашем форуме,
который пытается стравить проверенных временем друзей или навязать свою обиду и мнение новичкам.



> Значит как пользоваться плодами наших Супер- парней-аранжировщиков в халяву дак эт все пользуются и инкушники в первую очередь!!


*елена рощина*, супер-давилки-бродилки, по десять раз пережатые, это не аранжировки :biggrin: 
Пора уже своё играть, а не тырить мелочь по карманам!!!


> Бля,почему мне иногда таааак хочется материться......????Неужели есть НА СТОЛЬКО тупые люди....................................мат-перемат.............


*КАРЕН*, даже добавить нечего!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 




> Инкушниками нас, правда, еще никто не называл, ну так это ВРОДЕ как и не оскорбление...


Скорее зависть, что тут постоянные встречи, а там даже стакан семечек не дадут.:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

*AUDRUS*,
Андрей, от таких переживаний, аж 4 раза пост твой скопировался.
Ну ты уже наверное, прочел, что я извинилась. :wink:



> Кстати, меня совершенно не напрягло условие о регистрации, а вот по поводу обязательных трех дней... Не у всех есть возможность отсутствовать на работе пять дней, включая дорогу.


Нет, неправильно ты понял. Нотя писала, да и я тоже, что для тех, кто не может выделить 3 дня на встречу- главное мероприятие- ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ БАНКЕТ и к нему сутки проживания, т.к. после него захочется в люлю. Все остальное- по возможности.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*AUDRUS*,
Да, забыла сказать- аппаратурой и музыкой у нас занимается Карен. Он скоро должен отчитаться по проделанной работе! :biggrin:

----------


## Torpedon

Это чё... на юбилее примерно такая же программа будет?

Остаётся пиво, коньяк, Хрюндель для общения...
Женщины своими делами будут заняты. :frown:

Смысл ехать?

----------


## Mazaykina

Флуд перенесен в корзину.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Это чё... на юбилее примерно такая же программа будет?


Юр, а ты собрался вспомнить молодость и запеть? :wink: Ты вишь, я ДАЖЕ не предлагаю тебе камеру везти, чтоб ты отдыхать приезжал, рыбку  половить, птичек послушать. :biggrin:

----------


## koshillo

> *А с Лешей Кошило встречались и не раз в реале и когда нужна была ему помощь- мы не спрашивали, с какого он форума, мы просто помогли.* И я ЗНАЮ, что если у него получится приехать на день рождения НАШЕГО форума- он ПРИЕДЕТ. Потому что для нас нет разницы - кто где зарегистрирован, для нас важны личные отошения.


Поверьте *Я ЭТО БУДУ ПОМНИТЬ* все свое оставшееся отведенное время...
*СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ВАМ!!!*

----------


## Тасья

Как говорится, инициатива наказуема! 
Уж и не знаю, но чувство обиды... ой как не приятно, получить подобный "Сюрприз"!
Ребята с ВКМ, простите, что Инициатива с приглашением, вас так сильно напрягла! Ехать или нет, решайте сами... 
Пригласили и рады видеть ДРУЗЕЙ!

----------


## Нотя

Знаете ничего не писала вчера, сил не было*елена рощина*,
*AUDRUS*,ВАм скопировать на что я вчера обиделась и мой вечер закончился корвалолом. Вы считаете это мы повелись на троля, мне показалось это вы там повелись.
Я себе в отдельную папочку, сделала скриншоты всех сообщений, чтобы помнить,не ДЕЛАЙ ДОБРА, НЕ ПОЛУЧИШЬ ЗЛА!
ПО ПРЕЖНЕМУ БУДУ РАДА ВИДЕТЬ, ВСЕХ КТО РЕШИТ ПРИЕХАТЬ И ПОЗНАКОМИТЬСЯ В РЕАЛЕ
Я ВАС ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> ВАм скопировать на что я вчера обиделась


Наташ, да не обращай внимания...

Нормальные и адекватные люди не мешают реальность с виртуальностью и конкуренцией между форумами - кто круче.
На форуме своих музыкантов, композиторов и аранжировщиков не меньше. Взять тех же Лёвушку, Оверлоуда, Людвига, Волдеда, Олега, Игоря и много других, которые не уступают в профессионализме и трудами которых пользуются бывшие участники МСК+ перешедшие на ВКМ.

----------


## юрик71

после всего прочитанного предлагаю Хрюнделя на фейс-контроль!!! 
левых не пущать!

----------


## Нотя

> Хрюнделя на фейс-контроль


 :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

Мдя .... ну ничего не меняется :wink: Помнится после Псковского фестиваля был аналогичный нездоровый ажиотаж с обидами типа "а нас не позвали" и делением на "своих" и "не своих". И сценарий срисован, как будто одни и те же люди раздувают конфликт. 
*Думается мне следующее:* те кто так потихоньку "пукает" никогда на встречи на приедет, просто потому, что боится такой человек реально посмотреть в глаза нормальным людям, потому как, ответить придется за все гадости. Все что они могут - вредить изподтишка. Наташа, не волнуйся из-за таких пустых и никчемных людей - это пустые виртуальные маски и они так и останутся масками и никогда не поймут настоящей радости реального общения близких по духу людей. У меня тоже есть "веселый списочек" таких виртуалов - которые гадости творят, и при поездке на каждую встречу я очень надеюсь увидеть там хоть кого-нибудь из них для "побеседовать". Но не поверишь - ни одного еще не встретил. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Так что давайте беречь наши нервы, друг друга и все будет хорошо. 
Заодно хочу высказать благодарность организаторам - время выбрали удобное, место козырное, формат встречи замечательный и нужный. Я обязательно приеду - потому как люблю вас всех, черти!!!!! А кто вас будет обижать - сделаю тем - А та та  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*koshillo*,
Лешик, я надеюсь, ты не обиделся, что пришлось тебя упомянуть, просто некоторые не понимают, что виртуальные порталы никогда не заменят реальной ДРУЖБЫ! А я  в свою очередь НИКОГДА не забуду, когда ты единственный  встал на защиту мск и нас, его модераторов, и получил ТАКОЙ поток грязи от Ромы- автралийца и его сотоварищей, что мама дорогая. А ведь ты меня тогда вообще не знал... это МНОГОГО стоит... :Oj:  



> Как говорится, инициатива наказуема!


А ты этого не знала? А с другой стороны- будем сидеть тихо, так и останемся серыми мышками. Так уж лучше получать шишки на ЯРКОЙ башке. :biggrin: Не переживай, Тасечка, все будет классно! Приедут те, кто едет на встречу друзей нашего форума, независимо от их виртуального проживания. А те, кто считает нас инкушниками и халявщиками, а потом пишет, что ни чего плохого не имела ввиду - я думаю, соберут свою не менее интересную встречу именно музыкантов ВКМ и будут петь и пить, без мастер- классов.   



> Вы считаете это мы повелись на троля, мне показалось это вы там повелись.


Нет, Наташ, ребята высказали свою точку зрения, это право каждого. Но в свою очередь ЕЩЕ раз прошу всех хорошо подумать, прежде чем приезжать. Я не хочу, чтобы во время юбилейных тостов на банкете  в день рождения форума ИНКУ, кто-то  чувствовал себя  некомфортно, не понимая, куда это он попал и на фиг сюда приехал?

----------


## AUDRUS

> Я не хочу, чтобы во время юбилейных тостов на банкете в день рождения форума ИНКУ, кто-то чувствовал себя некомфортно, не понимая, куда это он попал и на фиг сюда приехал?


Мысли вслух...
С самого начала было ясно всем сказано, что поводом для встречи является именно юбилей форума ИНКУ и приглашаются ВСЕ, кто считает себя причастными тем или иным образом к этому событию, т. е. люди не равнодушные. То, что потом возникли вопросы касающиеся регламента, программы и процедуры регистрации, тут, надо заметить, были допущены просчеты в изложении информации. Вот и вся причина этих, не совсем понятных лично для меня "разборок". Поэтому беру на себя ответственность заявить от имени ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАННЫХ в этой встрече людей, без всякого деления на ИНКУ, ВКМ и каких-либо других форумов, давайте не будем обращать внимания на некорректные высказывания в чей либо адрес отдельных форумчан, потому как ВСЕМ очень неприятно читать эти нападки друг на друга (обратите внимание, как это звучит и задумайтесь), если здесь собрались друзья, то что нам делить? И зачем? Откуда берутся эти выражения о "халявщиках", "засланных казачках"? Мы одна большая КОМАНДА, мы занимаемся одним, общим делом, нас и так осталось до обидного мало! Представляется такая возможность встретиться и пообщаться вживую, у нас это часто бывает? Так что давайте оставим свои никому не нужные и абсолютно беспочвенные амбиции, для того, чтобы встреча ДРУЗЕЙ, то есть ВСЕХ НАС все же состоялась и прошла нормально.

----------


## Mazaykina

*AUDRUS*,
Андрей, полностью с тобой согласна. Кроме одного :biggrin:  


> То, что потом возникли вопросы касающиеся регламента, программы и процедуры регистрации, тут, надо заметить, были допущены просчеты в изложении информации


Все это написано в теме, просто не все читали ее полностью. И про регистрацию, и про программу. Да, у нас не просто банкетная встреча, такое мы уже проходили, хочется другого. А по поводу непонятнок: если бы не возникла реальная ситуация, когда народ приехал на тамадею, понятия не имея, кто ее организовывает, решили, что просто встреча ведущих... И надо было видеть их лица :eek: во время звучания форумского гимна, когда почти 100 человек СТОЯ ПЕЛИ слова: "Мы разбросаны по свету. не встречались никогда, но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда" или желали нашему форумчанину Юре скорейшего выздоровления. http://vision.rambler.ru/users/besedina.tatjana/1/1/
Так что опасения не на пустом месте... :wink:

----------


## AUDRUS

> Андрей, полностью с тобой согласна. Кроме одного
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от AUDRUS
> То, что потом возникли вопросы касающиеся регламента, программы и процедуры регистрации, тут, надо заметить, были допущены просчеты в изложении информации
> Все это написано в теме, просто не все читали ее полностью. И про регистрацию, и про программу.


Марина, я ничего не пропустил и от себя ничего не добавил, как написано, так я и понял, это не продолжение, просто последнее (надеюсь) объяснение. Вот что можно хоть сейчас прочитать на ВКМ

12.03.2010 18:32 
МАРКИЗА 
Хотите узнать кто я приходите на forum.in-ku.com, читайте и узнавайте людей. Все равно регистрация там является обязательным условием присутствия на встрече.

Сообщение от Михаил
А если просто заехать, туда-сюда покушать, но без ночёвки! Живу в Королёве - рядом с МКАД.
так не получиться, все кто приезжает на встречи первый раз, приезжают на три дня, что бы понять что значит форум, для нас, мы для него и мы все друг для друга.

----------


## Инна Р.

Сто раз согласна с Мариной! 
Я столкнулась даже с тем, что объясняя лично по телефону, рассказывала подробно - что у нас в Питере не семинар, не обучаещее мероприятие, не шоу для коллег - у нас встреча в реале виртуальных друзей... они не верили, подумали, что я просто не хочу их брать, потому что и так много... и чем это закончилось? Тот же человек, хорошо знакомый мне по телефонной трубке - ссорится с коллегами- земляками, и как аргумент: я заплатила за семинар и буду использовать все, что там увидела... и так же требует от меня диски: я заплатила за семинар.... 
Вот таких людей не должно быть на встречах, если они даже увидев все своими глазами не понимают формат встречи... я уж молчу про обиды и попытки сорвать мероприятие в третий, последний день прибывания... идиотские ультиматумы, игнорирование вручения дипломов и все такое... 
Пусть лучше сейчас передумают ехать те, кто не понимает или сомневается! :Aga: 
Поэтому, считаю что на ВКМ продолжать разговоры не стоит на эту тему...
У нас же не коммерческое мероприятие, а значит количество участников нас не волнует!  :Aga: 
Зато те, кто приедут - привезут с собой только позитив! Вот таких мы ждем и приглашаем и уже радуемся встрече!  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## AUDRUS

> Пусть лучше сейчас передумают ехать те, кто не понимает или сомневается!
> Поэтому, считаю что на ВКМ продолжать разговоры не стоит на эту тему...


Очень интересные выводы, особенно понравилось очередное подчеркивание ВКМ...

----------


## Инна Р.

Нет, выводы не интересные...Даже печальные... Просто пришлось прочувствовать на собственной шкуре... если сейчас, на стадии подготовки такой негатив... у нас при подготовке было все гладко и то я, как организатор прорыдала 2 месяца после встречи, хотя встреча была супер!!! Столько ярких людей, драйв, кайф и вселенская любовь... Вкладывая в организацию на голом энтузиазме душу, обивая бесконечно пороги с прозьбами о всяких скидках, вытряхивая администрацию отеля наизнанку, бесконечно вносить изменения в расселение по номер, по колличеству участников и еще утрясая 2 мешка проблем, искренне приглашая людей в гости в надежде подружиться, очень больно узнать потом, что им не понравилось что то... особенно, если это такая мелочь - как неудачное место за банкетным столом... :mad:
Поэтому не берите на свой счет - а смотрите: 
1.Едут ли люди, с которыми лично вам хочется познакомиться.
2. Интересна и устраивает ли вас лично программа.
3. Устраивают ли условия проживания.
4. Не слишком ли пострадает ваш бюджет.
5. И самое важное: действительно ли вы хотите подружиться в реале и однажды и НАВСЕГДА заразиться этой болезнью, под название: *ВСТРЕЧА В РЕАЛЕ* ВИРТУАЛЬНЫХ ДРУЗЕЙ...
Если вы ответили да на все вопросы, то переставайте обижаться на каждую полуфразу и переходите на позитив, отвечая не за любовь и дружбу 2 форумов, а просто за себя: *Да, ребята! Я так хочу вас увидеть!*

----------


## PAN

Зачем я еду...

Наверное за тем, чтобы ещё раз окунуться в атмосферу...
Это всегда праздник... Вне зависимости от программы...
Я был на первой московской встрече МСК, которая долгое время казалась невозможной... а состоявшись - породила всплеск больших и малых встреч, дала возможность осознать, что за ником стоит НАСТОЯЩИЙ ЖИВОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! 

Еду, чтобы ещё раз увидеть друзей...
Да, за эти годы виртуальные персонажи сначала превратились в реальных людей, а потом некоторые из них стали настолько близкими по многим статьям, что уже впору говорить о настоящей дружбе...
Мы общаемся (виртуально и реально), смеёмся, плачем, спорим до хрипоты и хлопания браузерами... и уже не понимаем ни разделяющих нас километров, ни наличия границ...

Еду, чтобы увидеть глаза тех, чьи ники уже плотно в сердце, а в реале ещё не довелось...
Знаете в чем разница между встречавшимися в реале и ещё не встречавшимися форумчанами???
Вот сижу, читаю темку... Тексты, написанные "незнакомцами", в моей голове "прочитываются вслух" моим голосом... А сообщения (например) Мазайкиной - её голосом... Со всеми интонациями, выразительными взглядами, жестами и т.д...
Хочу, чтобы ещё по крайней мере несколько глаз обрели "голоса"...

Еду для того, чтобы осознать - ЧТО мы с вами создали за этот год...
Да, мы выросли из МСК, изначально форума для поиска минусовок, потом форума преимущественно лабухов, потом выросшего из детских штанишек... Братва распределилась по сети... Часть распределялась, неся в сердце обиду, другая часть - с желанием созидать... 
Что можно констатировать - из небольшой творческой общаги вышли люди, создавшие целые виртуальные города... Один из таких городов создается здесь... нами... 
Он настолько большой, что уже невозможно прежнее общение, когда форумчанин знал всех и все знали его... Он разделен на районы, на кварталы и т.д., в которых ник может прожить жизнь и не знать, "есть ли жизнь на Марсе"... т.е. в других разделах... Одной из своих задач вижу именно знакомство с "новостройками"...

Уверен, что еду не зря...

----------


## AUDRUS

1.Едут ли люди, с которыми лично вам хочется познакомиться.
Если бы не было, меня вообще бы не было в этой теме.
2. Интересна и устраивает ли вас лично программа.
Да, хотя я могу приехать максимум на два дня.
3. Устраивают ли условия проживания.
Вообще без разницы
4. Не слишком ли пострадает ваш бюджет.
Нет.
5. И самое важное: действительно ли вы хотите подружиться в реале и однажды и НАВСЕГДА заразиться этой болезнью, под название: ВСТРЕЧА В РЕАЛЕ ВИРТУАЛЬНЫХ ДРУЗЕЙ...
Хотелось бы вернуться здоровым, но подружиться с теми, с кем еще не успел, было бы здорово...
А теперь внимательно прочитайте свой четвертый вопрос, на него тоже нужно было ответить "Да"?)))

----------


## Инна Р.

> А теперь внимательно прочитайте свой четвертый вопрос, на него тоже нужно было ответить "Да"?)))


Да, я торопыга еще та!  :Aga: :biggrin:

Хотя ошибка  и случайна, но видно - судьбаносна! 
Лично для меня - это  вопрос, на который я на сегодняшний день твердо отвечаю: ДА! но - тем не менее, не теряю надежды, что свалятся с неба хорошие заказы (хоть и май, сами знаете...) или летние свадьбы нападут на меня, буду сдирать предоплаты побольше, короче - постараюсь выкрутиться... :wink: Потому что:
1. Очень хочу увидеть многих! 
2. Обожаю Ин-ку и хочу отметить, прочувствовать этот ДР, для меня форум - большАя часть моей жизнии в профессии и в личном... 
3. Хочу весь тот позитив, волну энергии, эйфорию любви - это уже относится к тяжелым наркотикам, те, кто не бывал на таких встречах потом поймут  :Oj: :wink:. Так что остаться совсем здоровым - не надейтесь...

----------


## Нотя

.......................................




> То, что потом возникли вопросы касающиеся регламента, программы и процедуры регистрации, тут, надо заметить, были допущены просчеты в изложении информации.


пост №8 на КВМ



> Дорогие форумчане.
> Разрешите представиться Наталья 
> здесь ник - Маркиза, на IN-KU.com - Нотя. 
> 
> 31 мая день рождения форума IN-KU.com. 
> 
> Первая годовщина ОЧЕНЬ значима для нас и поэтому мы хотели бы отметить ее с ДРУЗЬЯМИ: с теми, кого уже знаем по форуму, по встречам и теми, кто только делает первые шаги, кто живет на форуме, кто считает его своим домом и кто не хочет останавливаться на виртуальном общении, а желает совмещать его с реальными встречами. 
> Посовещавшись, мы решили, что если уж тратить нам, иногородним деньги на дорогу, то не останавливаться на одном банкете, который можно провести где-то у ребят- музыкантов в ресторане, а размахнуться на 3-х дневный СЛЕТ, с творческими посиделками, мастер-классами, банкетом, песнями у костра и некоторым обучением.
> Поэтому мы предлагаем примерно такую программу. Это пока наметки, все советы, замечания, пожелания принимаются и обсуждаются вместе с вами, потенциальные участники и все, кому небезразлично это мероприятие.
> ...


ЧТО ТУТ НЕ ЯСНО В ДЕНЬГАХ, РЕГЛАМЕНТЕ, ЗНАЧИМОСТИ СОБЫТИЯ.

ПОТОМ МЕНЯ ЗАПОДОЗРИЛИ В ЧЕМ ТО, ПОТОМУ ЧТО ДЕНЬГИ Я БУДУ ПОЛУЧАТЬ НЕ В МОСКВЕ, КАКАЯ РАЗНИЦА ГДЕ Я ЖИВУ. ДАНЫ ТЕЛЕФОНЫ, АДРЕС.

ПОТОМ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ ЗАЕХАТЬ ТУДА СЮДА ПОКУШАТЬ НА БАНКЕТ, РЕШИВ ЧТО ЭТО ПРОСТО ПЬЯНКА.

И ЗАМЕТТЬТЕ, НА ВСЕ ЭТО Я ВЕЖЛИВО ДАВАЛА РАЗЪЯСНЕНИЯ.

Я НАПИСАЛА, ЧТО ВСЕМ КТО НЕ МОЖЕТ ПРИЕХАТЬНА ТРИ ДНЯ, Я В ЛИЧКЕ РАССЧИТАЮ СТОИМОСТЬ ПРОЖИВАНИЯ, ОБРАТИЛСЯ ТОЛЬКО ОДИН ЧЕЛОВЕК!

И ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ, ТАКИ ДА, НА ВСТРЕЧЕ БУДЕТ ФЕЙС-КОНТРОЛЬ. СЧИТАЙТЕ МЕНЯ ГРУБИЯНКОЙ, ХАМКОЙ И КЕМ ЕЩЕ ХОТИТЕ, ВСЕ РАВНО УЖЕ ЕЩЕ ВЧЕРА ВО ВСЕМ ОБВИНИЛИ.

----------


## Солнце45

*Нотя*,
 Наташа, кто хоть чем-то занимается, тот всегда получает...не обращай внимания...мы то знаем как вы умеете встречаться в реале...все будет хорошо...я к сожалению не потяну еще одну поездку....собралась летом начать строительство дома...как у вас там дела?

----------


## Нотя

*Солнце45*,
Да все отлично, весна, новые планы, все супер.

----------


## мусяня

> Да, хотя я могу приехать максимум на два дня.


а я наверное только на банкет вечерний и приеду.Ночь потусуюсь и утром уеду и что?ЖДУ с НЕТЕРПЕНИЕМ встречи,потому что скучаю....

----------


## Татьянка

*Солнце45*,
 :frown:заль...очень очень жаль.....

----------


## Касатик

> Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)


При ТАКОЙ постановке вопроса - запишите, пожалуйста, и меня! :Oj:

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 35,36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
…? Кто?

----------


## Инна Р.

О! Очарование!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:  Сто лет не виделись!

----------


## koshillo

> а я наверное только на банкет вечерний и приеду.Ночь потусуюсь и утром уеду и что?ЖДУ с НЕТЕРПЕНИЕМ встречи,потому что скучаю...


Стопудей!!! Такова и моя программа, Ленок (в случае появления возможности приезда)
Поэтому - только банкет... Мотора прихватить не забудь, по нему скучаю конгруэнтнее, чем по Тебе *(шютка)* Обнимаю Лю и Це))))

ПыСа...О-о-О!!! Едреныть. тока щаЗ списки увидел)))) Ессно с мотором)))) какое привидение без него (Ваш Карлссон))))))

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Маринка,
я в шоке!
К сожалению на ВКМ писанину удалили, кто это был. Мариша, дай айпишник, попробую вычислить этого гада.
Дорогие друзья, прошу вас не ведитесь на посты с одним сообщение, ведь понятно, что это провокация.
Ой, как не хорошо получилось. Мне очень жаль.
Может всё таки тему не закрывать?
Нотя,напиши мне в личку на ВКМ.

----------


## V.Kostrov

Хммммм!!!!!
Почитал, подумал, еще раз почитал, еще раз подумал...........
Ни каких личностных оценок делать не буду и постараюсь не развивать тему непоняток.
Хочу попробовать пояснить некоторые моменты, что бы мышление желающих и не желающих приехать на встречу, было правильно направленным.
И так!
Тезис: Юбилей форума IN-KU.COM.
Пожалуй, это ключевое слово, на которое стоит обратить внимание. Очевидным и понятным, является то, что главные юбиляры, это именно участники этого форума. И какие тут могут быть непонятки, а тем более претензии. С первого поста делался упор на это. Именно для тех, кто считает форум IN-KU своим или хотя бы желает ему добра и мира, и собирается вся эта встреча (специально делаю упор на это).
Тезис: Обучение и мастер-классы.
Дело в том, что форматов встреч, за время существования форума, было множество. И это правильно. Нельзя стоять на месте не развиваясь. Предложенная в этот раз форма, уже опробована в Питере на Тамадее и показала свою нужность и полезность. Если из всех присутствующих, хотя бы кому то это принесет пользу и положительно повлияет на его дальнейшую работу, то уже не зря все это. Тут надо понимать, что все это делается не из какой то корысти или от нечего делать, а что бы оказать друг-другу помощь в работе, в понимании каких то сложных вещей и т.д. Собственно, это ни что иное, как продолжение жизни и деятельности форума. Т.е. перенос виртуала в реал.
Тезис: Организация и организаторы.
Так уж сложилось, что организацией, чисто на энтузиазме, занимаются инициативная группа. А непосредственными договорами, разговорами, расчетами, вообще один-два человека, на которых ложится самый тяжелый груз. И естественно, именно они в праве диктовать какие то условия. И это нормально, потому что, именно им на месте виднее условия, регламент и прочие нюансы. Более того, они в праве выдвигать и какие то ограничения. И это тоже нормально. А наше дело или принять их условия, или отойти в сторону и не мешать тем, кого все устраивает. Конечно, все мы живые люди и у каждого могут быть какие то свои нестыковки при огромном желании приехать на встречу. Но тогда все это решается индивидуально, а не поднимается на скандальном или провакационном уровне. Ведь когда нам надо решить свой какой то вопрос, мы же не выходим на улицу и не требуем, что бы весь мир изменился под нас. Мы идем к ответственному лицу и решаем вопрос в индивидуальном порядке. И как правило вопрос решается.
Тезис: "А можно на минуточку заскочить, всех повидать?"
Конечно, понятно, что могут быть очень сложные ситуации в жизни, что не позволяют в полной мере поприсутствовать на встрече, а повидать друзей хочется. Но ведь это тоже можно решить в индивидуальном порядке, обговорив с организатором все нюансы. Ведь, вы же должны понимать, что встреча организуется на платной площадке, где оплачивается и время, и место. У нас уже был опыт Переславля, где расчитано было на 24 человека, а с "нежданчиками" было больше 60-и. При том, все в разное время и на "минутку" в том числе. Да, радость встречи была полной, но и последствия были не очень приятные. Получилось, что все дополнительные расходы легли только на часть приехавших. И тут организаторам было просто не под силу отследить все и вся. Это опыт и его нельзя не учитывать. Поэтому, повторю еще раз, если у вас свой график, то согласуйте его индивидуально с организатором, обговорив не только время пребывания, но и сумму.
Итог: Давайте будем разумными и толерантными.

----------


## Mazaykina

> К сожалению на ВКМ писанину удалили, кто это был. Мариша, дай айпишник, попробую вычислить этого гада.


Лерочка, да все нормально!  :Ok:  Пусть будет это на их совести. У нас они как раз и не засветились тут... :))

----------


## Benya

Да уж ... Мусора много ... Но хорошо, что все это всплыло сейчас а не в мае например. Хреновый опыт-тоже дело, как не нам, господа лабухи и ведущие это понимать, ибо сталкиваемся с этим постоянно! Обидно за организаторов! Те, кто писал всю эту пургу, просто не понимают, насколько это неблагодарный труд! И то, что на НАШЕМ форуме находятся люди, не раз обжегшиеся, но тем не менее У П О Р Н О(!!!!!)  продолжающие организовывать такие мероприятия-НИЗКИЙ ВАМ ПОКЛОН !!! 
2 AUDRUS
По мастер-классам! Поверь, никто не заставляет тебя сидеть и слушать, о чем там будет идти речь. НО! После суточных возлияний душа сама попросит креатива, да мало того, неужели тебе нечем поделиться с коллегами ? Список мероприятий-не догма, ты смело можешь организовать свой мастер-класс с коллегами по цеху, никто не будет против. Организаторы только поддержат! Пусть даже это буде проходить в стиле кофе(пиво)-брейк :)))
По аппарату! По опыту предыдущих встреч, скажу-все будет на уровне! Но со скидкой на мобильность, ибо мы все-же будем в "полевых условиях", это тоже нужно понимать. Если есть желание принять в этом участие, помочь в организации-тоже никто против не будет!
И вообще!!! Давайте беречь наших организаторов!!!! Поверьте, не дай Вам Бог побыть в их шкуре ... Просто поставьте себя на их место...
ЗЫ. Всех люблю, соскучался просто безумно!!! Люблю и очень хочу всех обнять !!!!

----------


## Ludochka-69

Очень хочу приехать, но насколько это возможно буду знать только в начале апреля, это не поздно?
И ещё, скажите, пожалуйста, а нельзя ли организовать общий сбор и массовый выезд из Москвы на место проведения мероприятий? При положительном раскладе я быду ехать поездом или автобусом в Москву.

----------


## Benya

*Ludochka-69*,
Ты будешь не одна такая! Но выезд будет общественным транспортом, а о месте встречи будет объявлено заранее ...
Я на место встречи Переславского праздника (знаковая встреча форумчан!!!!!)приехал на 5 часов раньше (так пришел транспорт), извелся весь ... Но когда пришел Карен (!!!) и спросил: "Это вы с плюс-мск???" Я понял, что готов ждать сколько угодно, потому как радость встречи-ничто не заменит!!!! Редкий кайф!!! Надеюсь, что и вы испытаете то чувство, как я тогда!!!!! А уж когда Гор, Мазайкина, Татьяна-Леди и Векос приехали .... (аааааа!!!!) Коллективный оргазм от встречи!!! Другого слова я даже не подберу .....

----------


## Kliakca

Всё бубните???
А на улице весна!!! :Ok:

----------


## igord

Общаюсь с людьми и с МСК и с ВКМ и здесь, конечно....
Все свои.. никого не делю... это как по национальностям: пошло и стыдно...
Сам... постараюсь быть подольше, но на банкет и дальнейшее суточное безобразие  вырвусь с кровью на зубах!!! Думаю, что и дети мои вырвутся!!!
Всех Люблю!!! Не ругайтесь!!!

PS. Наташ, Танюх, если в чём-то помощь нужна - свистите - сами знаете - мы завсегда..!!!  :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> И ещё, скажите, пожалуйста, а нельзя ли организовать общий сбор и массовый выезд из Москвы на место проведения мероприятий?


Мы будем стараться.  :Aga:

----------


## Benya

Имхо! Игорех! Кто, как не мы поддержим наших девчонок?! За Нотю, Маришку-загрызу, кого угодно! Хрюндель поддержит, да и Моро тоже будет участвовать, я думаю...

----------


## Mazaykina

> За Нотю, Маришку-загрызу, кого угодно!


Женька!  Я знаю, что вы все не просто друзья, вы - РОДИЧИ! 


> Коллективный оргазм от встречи!!! Другого слова я даже не подберу .....


А это сказано в самую точку!  :Ok:

----------


## Torpedon

(торпедон-Вишневский)
Скандалы, склоки  в адресной строке.

Мораль: дети, блин.  :smile:

----------


## Ларисочка

Не заходила,дабы не травить душу....и вот заглянула :Tu:  Вот найдутся же паршивые овечки(((( Досадно и больно за организаторов! Но я знаю то,что всё будет на высшем уровне и те, кто не поехал(а я буду в числе несчастных) будут дико завидовать!!!!!!! Девочки и мальчики-организаторы,не рвите себе душу из-за подобных ситуаций, вам нужны силы и море позитивной энергии. ВСЁ БУДЕТ ОФИГЕННО!!!!!!!!!

----------


## overload

Чё форум, чё Форум!..
Наш Форум - это такая штука, за который пасть порву, если кто проклюнется такой умный весьма.
Я, к сожалению, форумчан давно не видал, но вот сейчас, блина... наболело. Мариша... всё!!! Приеду с двумя камерами, всё сделаю, что смогу.
Обе камеры готовы, ёёёёёёЁЁЁЁЁ!!! Неужели я наконец-то вас увижу?
Я  в том смысле, что я без Насти, а это значит всё.

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 35,36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 42 43 igord + две самостоятельные единицы дети.
44 overload + 2 камеры :Ok: 
…? Кто?

----------


## Ладушка

*overload*,
 Тебе хорошо,  у тебя Бабруйск  недалеко от Москвы. И из багажа -  две камеры. А у меня в багаже двое детей.  С кем бы махнуться? Так хочется приехать!

----------


## Нотя

> Если тему совсем удалили  (у соседей) думаю многие не доедут


Тему удалили, а кто хочет, кто наш по духу, кто любит форум приедет все равно!!!!!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> кто любит форум приедет все равно


Если сарафанное радио сработает - наших ведь  там много... Я об этом.

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> Если тему совсем удалили  (у соседей) думаю многие не доедут...:frown:


Я тут за всех  :Aga:  , я многим в личку о встрече писала, так что с меня спросют - пошлю...к вам:wink: А подробности  ...

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Если сарафанное радио сработает





> я многим в личку о встрече писала


Рабоооотает!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Только увидела эту тему и поняла, что тоже хочу на день рождение. Хочу увидеть всех вас.Хочу......всё хочу.
Добавьте меня в предварительный список участников. Но только я приеду 31, так как 30 выпускной. Думаю, так можно?

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дима
36 Jam Jamovna- Дария 
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
…? Кто?



> Но только я приеду 31, так как 30 выпускной. Думаю, так можно?


конечно можно.

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> Рабоооотает!


...вообще то я приглашала народ в тему еще до того как...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Деврчки, вопрос важный для меня (в плане обсуждения дома поездки) - а рыбачить там можно :biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

> Деврчки, вопрос важный для меня (в плане обсуждения дома поездки) - а рыбачить там можно


рыбачить можно, почему ж нельзя, пруд есть, насчет рыбы не знаю.:biggrin:

----------


## гунька

> Только увидела эту тему и поняла, что тоже хочу на день рождение. Хочу увидеть всех вас.Хочу......всё хочу.


Ребятки, а я вот и ВКМ люблю, и наш форум обожаю! Если получится с работы отпроситься, можно и я с вами?

----------


## Нотя

> можно и я с вами


конечно! Будем ждать.

----------


## busia

Всем привет!!!Вот, наконец, нашла минуточку, чтобы врыазить свои чувства к этому форуму. Супер!!=) Интересые люди, интересные темы. Сама работаю в культуре уже более 16 лет, голова уже немного затуманена, а после общения на форуме появляются новые идеи. 
классная тусовка на юбилей, тем более что почти рядом. думаю, что встретимся!!!
отличная туса=)

----------


## Мелодика

Ребята, 31.05 100% участвую, очень по всем соскучилась. Внесите меня в список. Денюшку, если надо заранее переведу. Но я думаю, что меня многие знают и знают мою порядочность, поэтому если возможно, то отдам при встрече. Если все-таки надо заранее, может быть или Мусяньке или если Нотя будет в Москве, я бы передала. Очень хочу со всеми повидаться. Может быть буду с маленькой моей половинкой, если не удастся ее оставить. 
Урра! Все скоро увидемся!!!

----------


## Нотя

*Мелодика*,
УУУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРРАААААААААААА
Денюжку надо заранее, потому, что мне предоплату надо вносить.
24-25  марта буду в Москве, Скорее всего поеду к Мусяне, так что надо как то пересечься!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
…? Кто?

----------


## Мелодика

*Нотя*,
 Оки, будем на связи. Я постараюсь, что-нибудь придумать.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Мелодика*,
Иришка!!!! Как я рада тебя видеть!  :Oj:  И твою малышку уже готова расцюловать!!!

----------


## Мелодика

*Mazaykina*,
 Маришь, ты не представляешь, как я хочу повидаться. Я так рада, что Вы приезжаете и что все собираются. 
Да, вполне возможно, что буду с масюном. Она очень забавная, уже петь на своем тарабарском пытается вовсю.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

читаю, захлебываюсь слюной от счастья, т.к очень хочу  :Vah:  но вот получится ли совсем не знаю ... так что я пока в раздумьях и ОЧЕНЬ РАДА ЗА ФОРУМ И ЗА ВСЕХ НАС!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

А что делать тем, кто совсем не пьёт?....но непл:rolleyes:охо поёт и...всё остальное?...

----------


## MOPO

> А что делать тем, кто совсем не пьёт?....но непл:rolleyes:охо поёт и...всё остальное?...


тихонько рыдать в подушку :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А что делать тем, кто совсем не пьёт?


Оль, думаешь, мы лишние на этом празднике жизни?:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> тихонько рыдать в подушку


Возьму на заметку ;)



> Оль, думаешь, мы лишние на этом празднике жизни?


Марин, если б ты знала, как хочу тебя увидеть! С Владимиром не получилось...так жаль было! Но в конце мая у нас, вроде, ничего не планируется из концертов, и все конкурсы закончатся, так что...;))

----------


## maestro116

МОРО! Где КОТ, цЫган!!! :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Владленыч

*Mazaykina*, Да, прочитал темку, не обошлось, без ложечки дёгтя в бочке мёда предстоящей встречи виртуально-реальных друзей!  Марин, не принимай так близко к сердцу, провокационные посты от "троллей"! Как в пословице, караван то, всё равно идёт! :biggrin:
К сожалению, если бы знал о предстоящем дне рождения чуть раньше, обязательно приехал бы! Но, т.к. "подписался" на апрельский Московский форум ведущих, не знаю, получится или нет приехать на ДР форума,   в конце мая! Вторая половинка меня не поймёт! За несколько месяцев, три встречи, уже перебор! А жаль!
Хотя, может и получится? Ещё не вечер! 
Крайний срок подачи заявки когда? Вдруг всё таки срастётся? :wink:

----------


## insuminka

Олежка, приезжай, будем очень ждать!!!! Я вот каждый вечер выискиваю билеты подешевле, ноутбук полетел, вот сегодня новый получили....непредвиденные расходы,деньги на поездку отложенные все ушли, но я займу , но приеду!!!Замётанно!!!:wink:

----------


## MOPO

> МОРО! Где КОТ, цЫган!!!:biggrin:


А вот он :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> А вот он


ну просто красавейц :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Denisova

Нотечка!Внеси меня,пожалуйста,в список. :flower:

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46  И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
…? Кто?

Добавлено через 4 минуты
Вот уже есть список и тех кто точно приедет потому как уже перечислил деньги

Список тех кто приедет на встречу:
1 Нотя
2 Татьянка
3 МаЛена
4 Жаннэт

----------


## sharu40

Господа, подскажите куда ехать и что по чём? Ну очень хочется приехать.

----------


## Владленыч

*sharu40*,  А темку, повнимательнее, просмотреть нет желания? :smile:

----------


## Сюрприз

Привет! Я так поняла, что как раз пухленьких и берут! Это Я!!!!

----------


## Виталич

А 2-х часовой вариант "Приехал - Увидался - Напился - Уехал" рассматривается? 
:biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

> А 2-х часовой вариант "Приехал - Увидался - Напился - Уехал" рассматривается?


Это вариант - Банкет -цена 2300

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*



> Привет! Я так поняла, что как раз пухленьких и берут! Это Я!!!!


записала:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А 2-х часовой вариант "Приехал - Увидался - Напился - Уехал" рассматривается


Сереж, неужели ты за 2 часа успеешь со всеми переобниматься? :wink: Ой, сомневаюсь. 



> Хотя, может и получится? Ещё не вечер!


Олежка, будем надеяться.  :Aga:  а о сроках- к Ноте.



> Господа, подскажите куда ехать и что по чём? Ну очень хочется приехать.


Здесь вся главная информация.

----------


## Skadi

> А 2-х часовой вариант "Приехал - Увидался - Напился - Уехал" рассматривается?


Эх!.......и как же это осуществится? что-то я сомневаюсь - особенно после 'напился' - ну, если только тело погрузит кто-то и увезёт....только вот куда - вопрос :biggrin: Ох, попадёшь в Питер :biggrin:

----------


## Владимир Марченко

Мда...на 3 дня просто никак-работа. Действительно, на вечер (или на день) на своих колесах вырваться ещё можно попробовать.... Ближе к делу только смогу определиться... Мне тут при самом неудачном раскладе 3-4 часа езды, а руль крутить мне одно удовольствие, даже не знаю, что больше нравится:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мда...на 3 дня просто никак-работа.


Значит на Юбилей. :wink:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Я тоже с к вам хочу, но тоже работа - выпускной и наш районный детский фестиваль, начальство не отпустит ни под каким предлогом.:frown:

----------


## patris

Приветики! Обязательно нужно ехать! Уже собираю походный саквояж!!! Только куда  (конкретно) и во сколько? Меня внесите в список!

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*ЛЮБВИ И УДАЧИ ЭТОМУ ДОМУ !!!*

----------


## Нотя

*patris*,
Прочтите тему с начала, пожалуйста, очень вас прошу

----------


## ajnbybz

Как хочется тоже приехать на этот День рожденье тем более что я тоже родилась 31 мая. Но этому не бывать, РАБОТА будь она не ладна. Но всё равно я рада тому что мы с форумом родились в один день как будто вместе будем за столом и меня тоже будут поздравлять.  :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## Батарейкин

А какой пакет документов нужен чтобы поехать?? 
и возможно ли поехать с Вами из Беларуси?

----------


## юрик71

> А какой пакет документов нужен чтобы поехать?? 
> и возможно ли поехать с Вами из Беларуси?


а ты с кем говоришь?:eek:

----------


## Нотя

> А какой пакет документов нужен чтобы поехать?? 
> и возможно ли поехать с Вами из Беларуси?


Вы о чём?
мы из Беларуси не едем, мы едем кто откуда. Кто где живет, тот оттуда и едет. Из документов нужен паспорт. И главное предоплата:biggrin:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> А какой пакет документов нужен чтобы поехать??


*Батарейкин*, лично ВАМ как минимум загран паспорт :smile:

----------


## юрик71

*Батарейкин*,
ты определись, дорогой, а то уже и на феодосийскую встречу готов ехать, как в анекдоте про обезьяну получается..........:biggrin:

----------


## Два в одном

Нотя, и меня внеси в черновой список...Тусю уговариваю-говорит будет с деньгами напряжёнка (да ещё выпускные у нас), может кого из девчёнок-тамадёнок уговорю...но меня точно. Правда у меня "пространственный кретинизм":frown:-дорогу будете объяснять подробно:smile:Но это уже мелочи- хачу всех увидеть "вживую"!!!!А то потом опять буду завидовать тихо  компьютера.

----------


## Нотя

*Два в одном*,

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46  И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47 Два в одном
…? Кто?

----------


## Лапка82

А я тоже к вам хочу! Если муж мне устроит выходной 1июня, то буду. Нотя, занеси и меня пожалуйста в список, уже начинаю обрабатывать супруга.

----------


## Екатерина-мяу

Будьте добры, внесите и меня в список. Очень хочется к вам присоединиться. Надеюсь меня отпусят с работы.

----------


## Ларисочка

> Батарейкин, лично ВАМ как минимум загран паспорт


Не нужен загранпаспорт. там сейчас даже временный ввоз на транспорт не надо оформлять))))

----------


## Ludochka-69

Нотя, а можно приехать с подругой, тоже ведущей, но не "с форума"? И скажите, пожалуйста (повторюсь), массовый отъезд из москвы к месту назначения возможен? И восколько надо выезжать из Москву, чтобы вовремя успеть. Людмила

----------


## Нотя

> Нотя, а можно приехать с подругой, тоже ведущей, но не "с форума"? И скажите, пожалуйста (повторюсь), массовый отъезд из москвы к месту назначения возможен? И восколько надо выезжать из Москву, чтобы вовремя успеть. Людмила


Люда мы уже писали, что регистрация на форуме обязательна. Пусть подруга регистрируется, начинает общаться, (может мы ей не понравимся), и добро пожаловать!

Про массовый отъезд вопрос решается, смотря сколько будет народа. С предоплатой народ что то не спешит к сожалению.

----------


## patris

Тетя Нотя, дорогая, внесите и меня в списочек, Я еду точно (теперь уговориваю мужа, нодаже если он и не согласится - вреда от этого никому не будет) (В быту я - Лена)

----------


## Паучара

> 31.05
> Завтрак
> 12.00- 17.00 (с перерывом на обед)


Хороший завтрак....))))

----------


## Ludochka-69

Нотя, Наталья, запиши меня одну (пока так). Если коллективный отъезд не возможен, тогда хотя бы с кем-то встретиться и вместе ехать из Москвы к месту сбора. Откликнитесь, пожалуйста, для совместного продолжения пути! И ёще, исходя из Вашего опыта, что необходимо с собой взять? (кроме идей и т д. разумеется) Какую форму одежды? Банкет в честь Дня рождения – форма парадная или как? С нетерпением жду советов и рекомендаций!  Может быть кто-то привозит реквизит на продажу или костюмы? 
Людмила
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46  И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47 Два в одном
48 Лапка82
49 Екатерина-мяу
50 Patris
…? Кто?




> И ёще, исходя из Вашего опыта, что необходимо с собой взять? (кроме идей и т д. разумеется) Какую форму одежды? Банкет в честь Дня рождения – форма парадная или как? С нетерпением жду советов и рекомендаций!  Может быть кто-то привозит реквизит на продажу или костюмы?


Алкоголь:biggrin: как писал МОРО.
Форма одежды удобная для всех дней и нарядная для банкета, 
насчет реквизита и костюмов хорошая мысль спишись с ведущими которые едут, чем ты можешь с ними обменяться ? и вперед.

----------


## Ludochka-69

Нотя, Наталья, спасибо за консультацию, а меня в списочек не записала?

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46 И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47 Два в одном
48 Лапка82
49 Екатерина-мяу
50 Patris
51 Ludochka-69
…? Кто?

----------


## MOPO

> Хороший завтрак....))))


Марат, а ты чего отмалчиваешься? :biggrin:

----------


## svetlanaber

Так хочется поехать, будь неладны эти проблемы... А вот баночку домашнего вина с удовольствием бы послала. Муж такое вино делает - чистый сок, ВИТАМИНЫ одним словом! Кто из г. Кирова, отзовитесь, может, что и получится с посылочкой!!! Бочку точно не пошлю, т.к. друзья очень любят нас посещать и оно очень быстро убывает. Простите, если не в тему.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Так хочется поехать, будь неладны эти проблемы...


Свет, да все ж понимаем... за вино- было бы супер, спасибо большое за предложение! Обожаю домашние вина.:wink: :Aga:

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46 И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47 Два в одном
48 Лапка82
49 Екатерина-мяу
50 Patris
51 Ludochka-69
…? Кто?

----------


## MOPO

Я тут читаю читаю списки и не вижу там ХРЮНДЕЛЯ ...................... :eek:

----------


## юрик71

> Я тут читаю читаю списки и не вижу там ХРЮНДЕЛЯ ...................... :eek:


просто не обратил внимания



```
Сообщение от Mazaykina 
31.05
Завтрак
12.00- 17.00 (с перерывом на обед)
```

:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

*юрик71*,
 Юрааааа, ты шо??!!!!! Брось свои корейские заморочки! :biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

> *юрик71*,
>  Юрааааа, ты шо??!!!!! Брось свои корейские заморочки! :biggrin:


Шучу я :biggrin:, очень люблю собак. *Моро* не переживай! :Ok:

----------


## кукушка лесная

Первая годовщина ОЧЕНЬ значима для нас и поэтому мы хотели бы отметить ее с ДРУЗЬЯМИ:  с теми, кого уже знаем по форуму, по встречам и теми, кто только делает первые шаги, кто живет на форуме, кто считает его своим домом и кто не хочет останавливаться на виртуальном общении, а желает совмещать его с реальными встречами.   
*Первая цель*- творческая встреча друзей и тех, кто хочет пополнить их ряды, с профессиональным уклоном и повышением квалификации.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
ДОРОГИЕ ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ!!!
А вы новеньких примите с новыми идеями и с максимальным позитивом:)))?????
Наша команда с Поволжья. :Aga: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Нотя!!!
И нас запишите, пожалуйста!!!
Веселый пока точно дуэт из г.Чебоксары!
Команда Торжество Татьяна Белова и Наталья Аверина!
А если денег пораньше пришле :Oj: м,нормально?:biggrin: :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> Вы о чём?
> мы из Беларуси не едем, мы едем кто откуда. Кто где живет, тот оттуда и едет. Из документов нужен паспорт. И главное предоплата:biggrin:


А предоплата сколько? :Ok:

----------


## ноздрина ира

я только новичок, очень хотелось побывать на встрече, ни один интернет не заменит живое общение. мои музыканты не против меня отпустить, осталось только подумать хорошо. У меня сейчас на работе такая запарка, я даже ночами не сплю, аттестация, праздники,выпускные, еще неделька осталась, а там будет полегче, можно снова выйти на форум. 
Всем, кто будет на этой встрече, желаю, счастья, удачи и успехов! Спасибо вам за все!

----------


## Нотя

*кукушка лесная*,



> А если денег пораньше пришлем,нормально?


пораньше  -  это когда? Я предоплату (100%) жду от всех со дня открытия темы. прислали те кто отмечен в списке красным цветом.
Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46 И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47 Два в одном
48 Лапка82
49 Екатерина-мяу
50 Patris
51 Ludochka-69
52  53 Дуэт Торжество - Татьяна и Наталья
…? Кто?

----------


## кукушка лесная

[QUOTE=Нотя;2686253]*кукушка лесная*,

пораньше  -  это когда? Я предоплату (100%) жду от всех со дня открытия темы. прислали те кто отмечен в списке красным цветом.

А если половину после 17 ого апреля и до 1 мая остаток?:wink::smile:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*кукушка лесная*,



> * от Ноти*
> 
> *Деньги принимаются до 1 мая. Списки заканчиваем составлять 15 апреля*




Наташ *Нотя*, тьфу-тьфу, шоб не сглазить :smile: Сегодня получила пластиковую карту , банкомат не работал, не смогла положить деньги... Только закажу билеты - сразу перешлю деньги! :Aga:

----------


## Мелодика

Нотечка, у меня пошли проплаты по клиентам, думаю на сл. неделе или через переведу денюшку, а может ты и в Москву приедешь..., сможем увидеться...

----------


## Лань

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, внесите меня в список! Очень хочу на День рождения!

----------


## Нотя

Черновой список (кто хочет приехать!)

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 Инна (Ёжик)
7-8 Януська с мужем
9 Татьяна ВВ
10 Анатольевна
11 solist 64
12 Пан
13 Benya
14 Victorya
15 Tambowolf
16 Моро
17 Юрик71
18 Бегущая по волнам
19 Ю-Ван-Ден
20 МаЛена
21 Ира - Праздник
22 -23 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
24 Ася_О
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Балахнянка
27 Коше4ка
28 Жаннэт
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46  И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47 Два в одном
48 Лапка82
49 Екатерина-мяу
50 Patris
51 Ludochka-69
52-53 Дуэт Торжество - Татьяна и Наталья
54 svetlana67
…? Кто?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Нотя*,
Наталь, подчеркни меня, *КРАСНЫЫЫМ.* Билеты на руках, теперь думаю, как тебе денежку передать.

----------


## PAN

> теперь думаю, как тебе денежку передать


Вот и у меня та же беда...
Надо поручить этот вопрос профессионалу... :Aga:  
Я бы предложил кандидатуру Кострова...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Вот и у меня та же беда...


Беда у всех одна ... :biggrin:
Я вот бываю каждую неделю в Москве ...  но чувствую, придется слать денюжку все таки переводом  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я вот бываю каждую неделю в Москве ... но чувствую, придется слать денюжку все таки переводом


Олеж, так вы ж с Нотей можете состыковаться.



> Я бы предложил кандидатуру Кострова..


Во-во, кооперируйтесь...

----------


## Mazaykina

> теперь думаю, как тебе денежку передать.


Все, вопрос решен, теперь жди перевода.  :Aga:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

Ну вот и я с билетами!!!  :Vah: 
Наташ , на следующей неделе переведу денеШку! 
*И к тебе пойду , поеду....*

*Побегу и полечуууу!* 
   
 у тебя машинка случаем не красенькая? :wink:

----------


## Нотя

Ну УРА тогда, а то я уж думала, впятером отмечать будет.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ну УРА тогда, а то я уж думала, впятером отмечать будет.


:biggrin:
Ноть, ты ж знаешь, нас надо долго раскачивать, но зато.... потом не остановить.  :Aga:

----------


## Нотя

> у тебя машинка случаем не красенькая?


камуфлированная она у меня

----------


## Нотя

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 МаЛена
7 Ася_О
8 Жаннэт
9 Инна (Ёжик)
10-11 Януська с мужем
12 Татьяна ВВ
13 Анатольевна
14 solist 64
15 Пан
16 Benya
17 Victorya
18 Tambowolf
19 Моро
20 Юрик71
21 Бегущая по волнам
22 Ю-Ван-Ден
23 Ира - Праздник
24 -25 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
26 Неуловимый Джо
27 Балахнянка
28 Коше4ка
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46 И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47 Два в одном
48 Лапка82
49 Екатерина-мяу
50 Patris
51 Ludochka-69
52-53 Дуэт Торжество - Татьяна и Наталья
54 svetlana67
…? Кто?

----------


## Татьянка

*Не забываем, что оплата принимается до 1 МАЯ!!!!! Или ....праздник может "пролететь".....:frown:*

----------


## ноздрина ира

привет всем! мои музыканты меня отпустили. очень бы хотелось попасть на наш слет. только не нахожу себя в списках. буду ждать положительного ответа, деньги в таком случае отправлю завтра же.

----------


## Mazaykina

*ноздрина ира*,
 Ириша, здорво! Подключайся в обсуждение программы в соседней теме.

----------


## ЛенаСочи

Вот здорово!!! Так много интересных людей соберется!!! ... жаль, меня не будет. 30 мая лечу в Сочи. Мысленно с вами!!! ... кто меня знает и кто еще не знает :Aga:

----------


## Нотя

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 МаЛена
7 Ася_О
8 Жаннэт
9 Tambowolf
10- Юрик71
11-12 Януська с мужем
13 Анатольевна
14 solist 64
15 Пан
16 Benya
17 Victorya
18 Инна (Ёжик)
19 Моро
20 Татьяна ВВ
21 Бегущая по волнам
22 Ю-Ван-Ден
23 Ира - Праздник
24 -25 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
26 Неуловимый Джо
27 Балахнянка
28 Коше4ка
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46 И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47 Два в одном
48 Лапка82
49 Екатерина-мяу
50 Patris
51 Ludochka-69
52-53 Дуэт Торжество - Татьяна и Наталья
54 svetlana67
55 Ноздрина Ира
…? Кто?

----------


## kabanova2

Организаторам - низкий поклон!!! День рождения - это здорово!!! Хочется присоедениться!!!

----------


## Benya

Наташ, по банкету можно уточнить? Ибо только на него попадаю! К сожалению. 2300 это только банкет? А до скольки? И со скольки?

----------


## Нотя

> Наташ, по банкету можно уточнить? Ибо только на него попадаю! К сожалению. 2300 это только банкет? А до скольки? И со скольки?


Жень это только банкет, скорее всего с семи -восьми вечера и до часу где то

----------


## Оксана5

Оччень хочется приехать! Я давно работаю ведущей и организатором торжеств, но на слетах не была. Читаю информацию, но никак не высчитаю, сколько денег готовить! С банкетом и проживанием... А все остальное-мастер - класс, рыбалка.... ?????  Можно поподробнее о финансах и записаться где? нА СКОЛЬКО МЕСТ НОМЕРА?

----------


## Нотя

хотите записывайтесь




> стоимость всего 3-х дневного мероприятия 8000 рублей (сюда входит: проживание, 3-х разовое питание, банкет, банкетный зал, шашлыки, закуски, сопутствующие товары и напитки).


номера одно и двухместные

----------


## Оксана5

зАПИСЫВАЮСЬ! вОЗМОЖНО С dj.Занесите и меня в списочек. Тоесь 8 тыс. перечислить на счет? А если только банкет и 1 день проживания с 30 по 31? Сколько на счет перечислить. Я пока сомневаюсь, что на три дня могу уехать!

----------


## Нотя

> Деньги принимаются до 1 мая. 
> 
> 391160
> Рязанская область, Пронский Район,
> г. Новомичуринск, пр-кт Энергетиков,
> д.34, к.2, кв.1.
> Маркияновой Наталье Юрьевне.
> 
> Это для почтового перевода.


если вы не остаетесь ночевать после банкета 31 мая, и уезжаете после его окончания, а приезжаете 30 мая,  то 4500 .руб

----------


## Оксана5

Я очень извиняюсь, мне самой нужно будет что то представлять на людской суд? Или по желанию. Какой то риквизит брать, свою флешку с музыкой на озвучку? И еще а специального счета в банке нет? перевод идет долго!

----------


## ноздрина ира

деньги сегодня отправила, надеюсь, что встреча будет прекрасной!!!

----------


## Нотя

> Я очень извиняюсь, мне самой нужно будет что то представлять на людской суд? Или по желанию. Какой то риквизит брать, свою флешку с музыкой на озвучку? И еще а специального счета в банке нет? перевод идет долго!


От Вас номер-поздравление на День рождения форума
Флешку с озвучкой брать, насчет реквизита по желанию.
Перевод из Казахстана дошел за один день, по почте, из Израиля два дня через Вестерн Юнион. Счета нет. Остальные вопросы в личке или скайпе, аське.

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*



> деньги сегодня отправила, надеюсь, что встреча будет прекрасной!!!


Как только получу, сразу перекрашу Вас в красненький цвет.

----------


## Mazaykina

> От Вас номер-поздравление на День рождения форума


Не совсем верно. Если будет желание- то номер на банкете. А вообще-то домашнее задание- это показать какой-нибуть национальный обряд или игру, чтобы их можно было использовать в работе остальным на свадьбе, на юбилее и т.д.. Этой темой занимается Марья, Марина. Зайдите в соседнюю тему и почитайте.

----------


## Ludochka-69

Взяла билет, до Москвы приеду 30 мая в 5 утра на Повелецкий вокзал. Деньги вышлю в субботу 24.04. Прошу, откликнитесь, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь! Для того, чтобы вместе из Москвы до места назначения  добираться, назначьте место и время встречи, я подстроюсь.
Людмила, т. 89624000793 (Билайн)

----------


## Нотя

*Ludochka-69*
Люда, когда будет известно во сколько приезжает большая часть людей, мы утвердим место встречи, не бойся никого не оставим.

----------


## Ludochka-69

Нотя, Наталья, Ура! Обрадовала!

----------


## Нотя

Дорогие мои приезжающие, кто уже взял билеты, пожалуйста напишите мне в личку, скайп, аську, куда, когда , во сколько вы прибываете. 

Те кто передумал, или не сможет быть по каким - либо причинам, но вы записывались в список, отпишитесь тоже, я уже начала составлять точные списки, на проживание, питание, алкоголь и прочее. Надеюсь на ваше понимание!

----------


## ноздрина ира

Людмила! Я приеду в Москву 30 -го утром в половине 6-го на Ярославский вокзал. Так что ты не одна. Ответь, если что, где-нибудь с тобой встретимся.
мой сотовый 89038786197

----------


## MOPO

Я тоже приеду на Ярославский Вокзал в 11.15.  30 мая

----------


## Ludochka-69

ноздрина ира, Ирочка, спасибо, что откликнулась! Тел. твой записала. В конце мая созвонимся.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
МОРО, и Ваш тел. тоже записала, не возражаете?

----------


## MOPO

> МОРО, и Ваш тел. тоже записала, не возражаете?


Не возражаю конечно же

----------


## Annon

> Не возражаю конечно же


Только в инете не выкладывать!!!!:mad::biggrin:

----------


## 1948

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! Это замечательное событие и так замечательно что Вы собираетесь!Я бы тоже хотела побывать на этом празднике посмотреть на всех в живую, пообщаться, но по многим причинам это невозможно.Желаю и верю что все пройдет гладко и незабываемо!Удачи, ярких впечатлений!!!!!

----------


## Командор

От острова Крыма, конкретно - IN-Ku,
Примите мои поздравленья !!!
Как жаль,что приехать я сам не смогу,
Но, чтобы поднять настроенье,
Я,песню хочу подарить,вам,друзья 
От Чёрного моря и Крыма !
IN-Ku - это наша большая семья,
Где каждый отдельно-любимый !

песню вышлю уже из Крыма, чтобы она впитала в себя наше крымское солнце,
воздух и море.....
:smile:

----------


## Нотя

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 МаЛена
7 Ася_О
8 Жаннэт
9 Tambowolf
10- Юрик71
11- Ноздрина Ира
12 Ludochka-69
13 Анатольевна
14 solist 64
15 Пан
16 Benya
17 Victorya
18 Инна (Ёжик)
19 Моро
20 Татьяна ВВ
21 Бегущая по волнам
22 Ю-Ван-Ден
23 Ира - Праздник
24 -25 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
26 Неуловимый Джо
27 Балахнянка
28 Коше4ка
29 Хорошая погода
30 Alyo-nochka
31 AUDRUS
32 insuminka
33 Очарование
34 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
36 Jam Jamovna,
37 -38 Мусяня с Мотором
39 Касатик
40 Карен
41 overload + 2 камеры
42 Ксения Высоцкая
43 Мелодика
44 45 46 И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47 Два в одном
48 Лапка82
49 Екатерина-мяу
50 Patris
51 - 52- Дуэт Торжество - Татьяна и Наталья
53 - 54 Януська с мужем
55 svetlana67
57 - 58 Витка
…? Кто?

----------


## ajnbybz

Прям сердце замирает от того что читаю все в предвкушении поездки и только мне никак, а было бы здорово. ВСем весёлого времяпрепровождения. :rolleyes:

----------


## т.и.п.

Спасибо за приглашение!!! Но у нас выпускной в детском саду, да и дорога до Москвы на поезде 5 суток , вот летом буду в Москве, но будет поздно...А может быть кто-нибудь захочет встретиться?

----------


## Нотя

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 МаЛена
7 Ася_О
8 Жаннэт
9 Tambowolf
10- Юрик71
11- Ноздрина Ира
12 Ludochka-69
13 Пан
14 Benya
15 Victorya
16 Инна (Ёжик)
17 Моро
18 Татьяна ВВ
19 Бегущая по волнам
20 Анатольевна
21-22 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой
23 Коше4ка
24 Балахнянка
25 Неуловимый Джо
26 Alyo-nochka
27 AUDRUS
28 insuminka
29 Очарование
30-31 Лариса Семина + Дмитрий
31 Jam Jamovna
32-33 Мусяня с Мотором
33 Касатик
34 Карен
36 overload + 2 камеры
37 Ксения Высоцкая
38 Мелодика
39 Два в одном
40 Лапка82
41 Екатерина-мяу
42 Patris
43 svetlana67
44 45 46 И. Денисов + две самостоятельные единицы его дети Саня и Аня.
47-48 Дуэт Торжество - Татьяна и Наталья
48-49 Януська с мужем
49-50 Витка с другом

----------


## SOSED

Знаю, что в сроки подачи заявки не уложился, но сообщаю, что я на встречу приеду. Т.к. 28-го все равно приезжаю на конференцию по развитию малого предпринимательства, то задержусь на пару дней в Москве. По оплате, как я понимаю, еще не опоздал:biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

*SOSED*,
 Сереж, будем рады, с оплатой не опоздал.
Дорогие москвичи, я на три дня вторник, среда, четверг В Москве, кто желает, звоните, передавайте оплату.

----------


## insuminka

Наташа, я тебе уже в скайпе написала, но дублирую сюда.Итак, билеты заказаны на меня и мою сестру Викторию, так что добавь её ,пожалуйста, тоже в список, по поводу денег - завтра будет решено с московскими родственниками, так что мы готовимся к встрече! Ура!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*insuminka*,
 Германские ряды пополняются!  :Ok:

----------


## Нотя

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 МаЛена
7 Ася_О
8 Жаннэт
9 Tambowolf
10- Юрик71
11- Ноздрина Ира
12 Ludochka-69
13 insuminka
14 Сестренка insuminkи

----------


## natascha-sam

По доброму Вам всем завидую и безумно рада за вас!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Искренне желаю вам прекрасного время провождения, творческих успехов, отличного настроения и море ярких впечатлений!!!!!!!!!!*:smile: :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*Нотя*,
Наташ, ну вот и я отправила денежку  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Наташ, ну вот и я отправила денежку


 :Ok:  Когда билеты будут- сообщи дату и время прилета.

----------


## Alyo-nochka

Марин, так я билеты в первую очередь купила )))) Наташа уже укурсе :wink: Буду 30 в 9-30 в Домодедово. Просто живу уже этой встречей! :rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марин, так я билеты в первую очередь купила )))


ой, вот я стратилаааа...:biggrin:

----------


## Лапка82

Нотя, к сожалению не смогу приехать на праздник, поэтому вычеркивай меня из списков. Еще вчера с утра строила планы, а к вечеру подвернулся ну очень выгодный вариант покупки нового авто, поэтому теперь в нашей семье на некоторое время финансовый вопрос встает во главу угла, т.е считаем каждую копеечку. Мне так жаль, что я не смогу встретиться со всеми вами в реальности, а ведь так хотелось... :Aga: :frown: Но я буду с вами.

----------


## юрик71

Участники Слета Ин-Ку, кто едет из Пензы, или будет ее проезжать, *Olgavesna* хочет отправить ростовую куклу в Москву? помогите пожалуйста с передачей!
буду очень признателен!

----------


## Коше4ка

Билеты забронировала, завтра заберу. Деньги тоже перешлю завтра. Были небольшие проблемы, их уже разрешила! не хотелось бы , конечно оставлять все на последний день, но так уж получилось... Извините..
С 26-29 буду на фестивале кукольных театров, на слет возьму их с собой. Если кому-нибудь будет интересно, то с удовольствием поделюсь всем , чем владею. Работа с куклой, ширма, постановка спекталей, сценарии и конечно же самое главное, куклы в шоу программе. Это весело!!!  :Ok: Испытанно!!! 
Спасибо, что вы есть!!!:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Это весело!!! Испытанно!!!


Танюша!! Неужели я увижу твой театр? Клаааасс!!!

----------


## Коше4ка

Не только увидите!!! Еще и поучаствуете!!! :Aga:

----------


## кукушка лесная

Нотя,я тоже решила передвигаться на новеньком авто,а это значит ,что мои 25 процентов уходят в банк,в том числе и накопленные деньги на форум.:((
Честно, я так хотела с вами встретиться, но видно позднее...:(( :Tu: 
Вычеркните меня из списка :(( это дуэт торжество Татьяна из Чебоксар.

----------


## Коше4ка

Всё!!! Билеты на руках. Деньги в понедельник :( перешлю.
Сори... Банк по субботам-воскресеньям оказывается не принимает деньги для перевода. А среди недели до 5!!! А мы 30 апреля пришли в начале 6го.  
Простите уж...

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Нотя*,  Потерялась...:frown:

----------


## MOPO

> *Нотя*,  Потерялась...:frown:


Уверен, что найдется  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Коше4ка

Меня это тоже беспокоит!!! Нотя!!! АУ!!!

----------


## Нотя

Ребята, девчата! Была в Москве, там инета нет у меня. Завтра подведу итоги кто что и сколько прислал и выставлю список.

----------


## Нотя

1 Мазайкина
2 V.Kostrov
3 Нотя
4 Татьянка
5 Марья
6 МаЛена
7 Ася_О
8 Жаннэт
9 Tambowolf
10- Юрик71
11- Ноздрина Ира
12 Ludochka-69
13 insuminka
14 Сестренка insuminkи
15 svetlana67
16 Аня Денисова
17 Alyo-nochka
18 – 19 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой

----------


## юрик71

> 1 Мазайкина
> 2 V.Kostrov
> 3 Нотя
> 4 Татьянка
> 5 Марья
> 6 МаЛена
> 7 Ася_О
> 8 Жаннэт
> 9 Tambowolf
> ...


куда девалась вторая часть списка? :Ha:

----------


## Нотя

*юрик71*,
 думает

----------


## Нотя

Дорогие потенциальные участники встречи!

Я 13-14 мая буду в Москве специально, для того, что бы смогли ДОсдать деньги те, кто этого еще не сделал. Это крайний срок ДЛЯ ВСЕХ- и желающих приехать на банкет тоже.  Предлагаю встретиться в один из этих дней у кого нибудь в кабаке, что бы вы не искали меня, а я вас. 15 мая я должна внести полностью ВСЮ сумму и из расчета сдавших- будут накрывать столы и бронировать места для проживания. Скидок на проживание К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, не будет.

----------


## Коше4ка

С банком ерунда какая-то получается. Попрошу сестру передать в Москве, она у меня занятая-деловая, правда, придется подарками умилостивлять...
 Я приеду точно, если буду жива-здорова! 
Билеты уже купила!!! Все спланировала...

----------


## юрик71

*Нотя*,
чуть не забыл, иностранцам отметки о регистрации поставят в доме отдыха?

----------


## Нотя

*юрик71*,
 15 мая узнаю

----------


## Анатольевна

*юрик71*,



> иностранцам отметки о регистрации поставят в доме отдыха?


Юра, по крайней мере, в Питере - в Райволе - в отеле нам отметки ставили.(Их, правда, никто не проверял на обратном пути,но сделать всё равно надо. А вот миграционки на границе - смотрели.)

----------


## Марья

Людииии, привееет!!!!  :flower:  Я вернулась из Мурманска, и завтра иду брать билеты на самолет. Поездов в этом месяце мне многовато будет :biggrin:

----------


## Elvisha

Блииииииииииииииин!Как хочеться быть с вамиииииииииииии!
Ведь день рождение бывает только раз в году.А о таком дне можно только мечтать  и мечтать!

Жизнь скучна,если ты не знаешь где твой дом,и путь дорога к этому дому!!

----------


## Инна Р.

УРА!!!!!!
Пишите меня красненьким! Денюшку отправила и билеты купила. На все 3 дня с вами! 30 в 5.30 утра буму в Москве. 
Растолкуйте для таких блондинок - куда ехать, если будет где то сбор или своим ходом или как???

----------


## Нотя

УРА ВСЕМ!!!!!!!

1 Мазайкина (Германия, Потсдам) 
2 V.Kostrov (Росиия, Нижний Новгород)
3 Нотя (Россия, Новомичуринск- Москва)
4 Татьянка (Россия, Тамбов- Москва)
5 Марья (Россия, Тюмень)
6 МаЛена (Россия, Москва)
7 Ася_О (Израиль)
8 Жаннэт
9 Tambowolf (Россия, Тамбов)
10- Юрик71 (Казахстан)
11- Ноздрина Ира (Россия, Иваново)
12 Ludochka-69 (Россия, Ставрополь)
13 insuminka (Германия)
14 Сестренка insuminkи (Германия)
15 svetlana67
16 Аня Денисова (Россия, Москва)
17 Alyo-nochka (Россия, Братск)
18 – 19 Рыжая Скво с Юрой и Нюхой (Россия, Москва)
20 Коше4ка (Азербайджан, Баку)
21 Пан (Россия, Нижний Новгород)
22 Ёжик (Россия, Санкт- Петербург)
23 Моро
24 Витка
25 Мелодика
26 Карен
27 Игорь Денисов
28 Очарование
29 Мусяня

----------


## Инна Р.

Подмосковочки наши: *Очаровашечка, Аня - Вета, Иришка Бафф* - я очень вас жду!
Поднатужтесь, хоть на сутки зависнуть приезжайте!:smile:

----------


## PAN

> 21 Пан


Я с Вами...

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Я с Вами...


 Уря-а-а-а-а-а-а!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah: :biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## Нотя

Москвичи, я с 11 мая в Москве, жду ваших звонков, по встрече.

----------


## Инна Р.

АУ!!!
Кто приезжает в Москву 30 мая в 5-6 утра, на один из 4 вокзалов, на соотвествующей площади???:biggrin:
Давайте там встретимся??? :Aga:  И скоротаем время в кафешке где нить, а может и встречая более поздних прибывающих?
Думаю, у тех, кто из далека билеты уже на руках - пишите, кто куда приедет.

----------


## Нотя

Номера оплатила, банкет заказан, зачеркиваем дни в календарике крестиком.

----------


## юрик71

*Ёжик*,
я в 9-30  прибываю на Павелецкий, там встречаемся с Людочкой-69, вместе подойдем. Не знаю, мой Билайн российский будет работать или нет. Оставьте телефоны в личку для связи!

----------


## МаЛена

*Нотя*, Жаннэт на все три дня срывается  :Vah:  я танцую!!! Уряяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя!!!! прям ужо не терпиться встретиться со всеми! kuku

----------


## Нотя

*МаЛена*,

Я знаю, мы разговаривали  :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

Я приеду в 11.15 на Ярославский вокзал

----------


## Ludochka-69

Ёжик, Инна, приезжаю 30.05 в 5.30 на Павелецкий вокзал. 
т. 89624000793 (Билайн).

----------


## igord

*Ludochka-69*,

От Павелецкого до трёх вокзалов по кольцу третья остановка... Метро откроется не то в 5:30, не то в 5:45...

----------


## Petrakov

> Я приеду в 11.15 на Ярославский вокзал


А что-то я не понимаю! В Ярославле водка закончилась?:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> В Ярославле водка закончилась?


Дык я ж не пью  :Aga:

----------


## Дмитрий Олейник

Здравствуйте Уважаемые форумчане!
Много слышал о Вашем форуме хорошего и интересного, с некоторыми познакомился в Питере на Тамадае 2010, но все не как не присоединялся...
Вот и пришло время!
*Вопрос*!?
Берете ли Вы новичков на свой юбилейный выезд?
С удовольствием, познакомлюсь, пообщаюсь с творческими людьми, если конечно пустите.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Много слышал о Вашем форуме хорошего и интересного, с некоторыми познакомился в Питере на Тамадае 2010, но все не как не присоединялся...
> Вот и пришло время!


Молодец, что наконец-то с нами!
Привет! :flower:

----------


## Коше4ка

Муж волнуется, говорит: не представляю, что там будет, если все такие, как ты там соберутся!!:smile:
А я - представляю!!! :Ok: 
В зобу, аж, дыханье сперло!!!:biggrin:
Дни считаю!!! :Vah:  Vah!!!
Мрррр...Мяу!!!

----------


## юрик71

*KAlinchik*,
так ты приедешь?

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik,
> так ты приедешь?


нет, Юра, к сожелению, в этот раз нет :Tu: ...много работы на эти дни... выпуски, свадьба, крестины....и по основной работе напряг....искренне верю, что в след. раз все будет получаться....

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки,принимающая сторона!!!  Осталось всего 10 дней!
Напишите про то, как добраться, где то сбор или своим транспортом и т.д. - я уже волнусь (думаю не одна я)!!! Вставьте в автоподпись свои телефоны. А то глюкнет Инет  и поеду на деревню к дедушке... Уже пора нас организовывать!  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> С удовольствием, познакомлюсь, пообщаюсь с творческими людьми, если конечно пустите.


Дима, привет! 
Очень жаль, что так поздно ты решился зарегистрироваться и присоединиться. 
*31 мая мы тебя и всех желающих ЖДЕМ на банкете!* Очень приятно будет еще раз познакомиться.

----------


## Ludochka-69

Ёжик, Инна присоединяюсь к призыву "Кучкуемся в одном месте  и вместе следуем до места назначения!". Я то уж точно с ТОБОЙ! юрик71 приезжает на тот-же вокзал. что и я, только позже. Встретимся с тобой - и нас уже трое, если никто не откликнется. Напиши свой телефон.

----------


## Инна Р.

Мой телефон: *8-921-945-90-83* .  Дождемся Юрика, сообразим на троих ... и если нас не подберут, я знаю куда поехать :biggrin: :Vah: !

----------


## insuminka

Девчонки, мы с вами, мы с сестрой прилетаем 27-го и приедем туда, где вы будете собираться. Только номера телефона пока нет, мы когда приедем купим симкарту и сразу кому-нибудь из вас перезвоним. Ок, принимаете в кучку:wink:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ёжик*,
 Вот, Ёжка и собирай девчат! А все остальные присоединятся.

----------


## insuminka

> Ёжик,
> Вот, Ёжка и собирай девчат! А все остальные присоединятся.


Да, собирай, Иннуся :Aga: , а все смогут между нами постоять и загадать желания, чтоб всё хорошо прошло:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Собрать я могу! Как довести не знаю... Больно там все запутанно написано у них на сайте! 
Москвичи,  сколько будет стоить такси от площади вокзальной??? 
Может откуда то маршрутки ходят???
Какое  ближайшее метро у того места на МКАД, от которого 3 км???
Нужна информация... Все возможные способы, как добраться...
Я то знаю где можно провести время, если организаторы не хотят нас организовывать :frown:... В Орехово- Зуево есть хорошая дачка с банькой :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:... Иришка Баффка нас всегда приютит!  :Vah: 

Ну эт я пошутила. Сейчас сяду схемы Московского транспорта изучать...

Вопрос: *во сколько начинается заселение в ДО - расчетный час???*

----------


## igord

*Ёжик*,

Самый простой вариант: 
1. От Трёх вокзалов по кольцу до Белорусской...
2. На Белорусской садитесь в электричку и едете до платформы Трёхгорка
3. Оттуда, перейдя на другую сторону железной дороги ловите тачку или идёте пешком... (не очень далеко)

ps. Главное не сесть на электричку до Усово

УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

А я посмотрела, мне кажется на метро можно до станции Фили, а там ловим тачку??? (одна пересадка на метро, минуя электрички)

----------


## Инна Р.

Подскажите: где лучше назначить место встречи: что б все могли его найти, не заблудившись, не перепутав и толпа что б там поменьше была?

----------


## Нотя

Встреча прибывающий будет проводиться в два этапа.

Первый: тех трое кто приезжает с 5 до 6 утра  встречаю я. На площади трех вокзалов. Везу к себе. Там нас уже ждут те кто приехал 29.
мой телефон 8-910-505-6672.

Второй этап: Тех кто приезжает с 7  до 12 утра встречает Карен и еще одна машина. На площади трех вокзалов с 12 до 13 часов.

Везет вас к нам и мы все вместе заселяемся. Дружно и организованно.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Нотя*,
НАТАША!!! С 5 до 6 утра встречать - ЖЕСТЬ! Время убить и мы и сами смогли бы, не усложняй себе жизнь! Может с 12-до 13 ВСЕХ встретите, заберете и сразу в ДО???

----------


## Нотя

*Ёжик*,
 Не вноси смуту, вопрос решенный :Aga:

----------


## ИРИША

Боже мой, как мне хочется на слёт...:((((((((((((( Девочки, а в следующем году такое же мероприятие повторится? Может быть, хоть тогда будет возможность выбраться...

----------


## PAN

> а в следующем году такое же мероприятие повторится?


Несомненно... :Aga:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Нотя, Наташа, если вдруг поезд задержится, и не успеваю с 5 до 6, то как связаться с Кареном. Его телефон?

----------


## КАРЕН

> Нотя, Наташа, если вдруг поезд задержится, и не успеваю с 5 до 6, то как связаться с Кареном. Его телефон?


 В danniz momen so mnoy slojno svyazat*sa.:smile:A potom pojaluysta 8 903 591 55 44:wink:

----------


## PAN

> В danniz momen so mnoy slojno svyazat*sa.


Турецкому берегу от нас низкий поклон...:biggrin:

----------


## КАРЕН

> Турецкому берегу от нас низкий поклон...


 Prinyato! :Ok: Ya tut uje animatorom rabotayu i nujni minusa:smile:

----------


## Нотя

Народ, который приезжает с 7 утра и до часа дня. Встречаетесь вы на площади трех вокзалов, у входа в Метро напротив Ленинградского вокзала. Телефон для связи 8-915-980-3306-Это Олег МОРО, он всех собирает. Вместе вы едете туда куда надо. На станцию метро Кунцевская.

----------


## Alyo-nochka

Заработал!!!!  :Vah:  
*Олег Моро* , не забудь меня пожалуйста! Я в 9-30 прилетаю,и, если все правильно понимаю , к 11 буду на месте! Мой номер  *8-964-264-45-16*

----------


## Инна Р.

Нотя, а ранние пташки где именно собираются??? И со скольки до скольки?

----------


## Мелодика

*Нотя*,
 Наташь, ты денюшку от меня получила? Я перед отъездом отправила и просила Мусяньку, чтобы тебе отзвонила, я уже не успевала выйти на форум и отписаться. Я прилетела, но с Мусей еще не созванивалась.
И еще, для тех кто на бронетранспортере и с грудными детями, банкет состоится там же в доме отдыха? И генеральный сбор дружины в 19.00?

Девочки, я буду с малышней своей, не пугайтесь. Она у меня к звуку привыкшая, на репетиции и концерты ездит с 2,5 месяцев, в общем, как мы уже ни раз говорили, дете форума.

----------


## Татьянка

*Мелодика*,
 :wink:Усё получено. Ждемс.

----------


## МаЛена

Уху!!!!!!!! Мы уже едем!!! :-D

----------


## Инна Р.

Так я и не поняла, где именно нас Наташа будет ждать... Ну ладно, приеду - позвоню. :biggrin:

----------


## МаЛена

*Ёжик*,сбор первой партии приезжающих состоиться у дверей входа на ленинградский вокзал. Встречать будет Женя (большой дядя на большой машине :-D ) номер машины о324ма.

----------


## МаЛена

Время первого сбора 7ч-7:30
Телефон для связи 89266239191 Евгений

----------


## PAN

> УРА!!! СЕГОДНЯ ЕДУ В МОСКВУ, К НАШИМ!!!


Аналогично... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

*PAN*,
 Дык и я сегодня выезжаю....:cool: Готовься Павел!!!:cool:

----------


## MOPO

Все сегодня выезжают, а я как лох - завтра  :biggrin:

----------


## a_k_gib

*31 мая 2010 года наш форум отмечает свой первый юбилей!*
*К сожалению, не все смогут приехать на юбилейный слёт и лично поздравить любимый форум.* 
*А посему, у меня возникла идея открыть новую тему:* 

*С Днём рождения, IN-KU! "Подарки в студию!"*


*Мой подарок форуму - танец "Казань" в исполнении моих дошколят.*

http://files.mail.ru/UEKCLD

----------


## a_k_gib

*УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ДРУЗЬЯ, КОЛЛЕГИ!

МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ ДЕТСКИХ САДОВ РОССИИ И БЛИЖНЕГО ЗАРУБЕЖЬЯ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ НАШ ДОРОГОЙ ФОРУМ

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!

И ЖЕЛАЮТ  ДАЛЬНЕЙШЕГО ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ НАШЕМУ "ОБЩЕМУ ДОМУ"!*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Музыкальные руководители дарят форуму in-ku.com видеоподарок №1!*

----------


## aichka

*Мои милые друзья!
«Помощь скорая моя!»
Поздравляю с Днём рожденья,
И скажу вам с умиленьем:
Форум –он совсем ребёнок,
И, быть может, ещё робок…
Но малыш растёт, крепчает,
Ум и силы набирает!
Здоров будь и богат душой!
А мы… а мы всегда с тобой!*



*Ф -* *Фотографии милые  вижу,*

*О* – *О, как рада я лицам родным!*

*Р* – *Расскажите, чем день был ваш занят*:

*У-* *У кого был тяжёлым? Смешным?*

*М* – *Молодой и чудесный наш форум!*

*"I* -*Изъясняться в любви в юбилей*

* N -**Нам хотелось* *бы снова и снова**:*

*K* – _Кто ещё и добрей, и_

*U»-* _умней!_ *?*

*У* – *Уважаем тебя мы за помощь,*

*Р* – *Разных ты, и похожих, сплотил!*

*А!* *- А сегодня* *желать только можем:* *Сча**стья, Форум!
                                Терпенья и Сил!*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*И еще один скромный сувенирчик от музыкальных руководителей!*

----------


## matvi-elena

Аличка, Лера, Аллочка! Девочки...растрогали до слёз! Спасибо.... :Oj:

----------


## tanikonoro

*Девочки и мальчики! Это было супер!!!

*

----------


## юрик71

Ура, я приехал!
сейчас поеду на Ленинградский!

----------


## Ладушка

Всем  кто  будет на встрече желаю приятных эмоций! Зажгите  там за всех нас! И ждём репортажи и фото!

----------


## МУЗОК



----------


## МаЛена

Юра, напиши нам свой телефон! Или позвони нам - мы уже ждем тебя.
89265424218

----------


## МаЛена

Ой, всё. Юра нашелся :-D наверное уже на кунцевской.

----------


## МаЛена

Ой, всё. Юра нашелся :-D
Наверное уже на Кунцевской

----------


## Elen2

*Альфиюша, Лерочка, Симеон , Аллочка и все ,кто принял участие в составлении клипов! Девочки, какое вам  огромное спасибо!* _Какие замечательные стихи написали,никого не  забыли,умнички вы наши!Говорю честно,прослезилась,так все замечательно!_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1219152.gif[/IMG]
*Этот замечательный рояль  для вас!Угощайтесь!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1198672.jpg[/IMG]
* С Днем рождения  ,наш форум!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1194576.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Muzira

[IMG]http://*********ru/1217107.jpg[/IMG]

Спасибо!Это просто изумительно!

----------


## Несси

ДОРОГИЕ И ЛЮБИМЫЕ! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! ПУСТЬ НАШ ФОРУМ СОБИРАЕТ ВОКРУГ СЕБЯ САМЫХ СОЛНЕЧНЫХ, ДОБРЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ! пУСТЬ БУДЕТ ВЕЧНО ЗДЕСЬ СВЕТЛО И ТЕПЛО! СПАСИБО МИЛЛИОН РАЗ ВСЕМ ТЕМ КТО НЕРАВНОДУШЕН,КТО СВОЕЙ ЭНЕРГИЕЙ,ТВОРЧЕСТВОМ И ТАЛАНТОМ ЗАЖИГАЕТ СЕРДЦА ЛЮДЕЙ! ДОБРОГО ВСЕМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ!

----------


## Pashavna

Дорогие, у меня просто нет слов, нахлынуло столько эмоций.какие все родные.  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Grosmat

Дорогие труженицы и труженники Аллочка, Альфия, Лерочка, Симеон,какие же вы молодцы! Как Всегда все у вас на высшем уровне! Спасибо вам большое за ваше творчество, тронуло до слез! 
Поздравляю всех с Днем Рождения нашего замечательного форума!Процветания нашему форуму и здоровья его "РОДИТЕЛЯМ"!!!!А это салют в честь дня рождения!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1241708.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1230444.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Lara

[IMG]http://*********ru/1181281.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1243744.gif[/IMG]
*Появился форум ин-ки 
Как цветочек майским днём
Получив такой подарок
Мы от радости поём:
Здесь на форуме прекрасном
И уют, и красота.
Ничего отдать не жалко,
Чтоб хоть раз попасть сюда.

Много дел тут у админа - 
Подсказать, помочь, «разнять»
Просит Зайкина Марина:
«Никого не обижать!»

Наш форум уж давно похож на шумный улей
Людей всё больше с каждым днём.
Летаем мы из темы в тему пулей 
И никогда не устаём.

Прогресс научный нас уже замучил,
Чего у нас тут только нет
Средь форумов наш самый ЛУЧший
Он дарит всем нам негасимый свет*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1203808.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1195616.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Уважаемые, любимые , талантливые мои коллеги Альфия, Лера, Алла, Симеон.И все кто принимал участие в создании этого подарка* С*С
Спасибо Вам за праздник, который Вы подарили нашему любимому Форуму и за праздник души, который я испытала сейчас, читая и смотря ваши творения. В глазах стоят слёзы радости и гордости!!! А какие стихи- такие искренние и естественные.* *Спасибо Вам!!!
 А также огромное СПАСИБО нашим создателям и модераторам, благодаря которым живёт и творит НАШ ФОРУМ. 
Всех вас очень люблю, ценю и горжусь. что могу общаться с такими ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМИ ЛЮДЬМИ!!!*

----------


## Ларисочка

Трудно представить,что сейчас происходит там,на встрече в Москве!!!!! Но то,что все счастливы,это факт!
Спасибо все-всем за чудесные моменты общения,и дай Бог прожить нашему форуму сотни лет,чтобы внуки и правнуки могли найти себе здесь приют!!!!! Всех с годовщинкой!!!!!!!!

----------


## Дания

[IMG]http://*********ru/1201789.gif[/IMG]

*Дорогие Альфиюша, Лерочка, Аллочка, Симеон!!! И все, все создатели этого замечательного форума. Спасибо ВАМ огромное-преогромное. Смотрела, затаив дыхание, мурашки бегали по коже.*

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Огромное спасибо!!! Вы   просто кудестники!

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ in-ku.com .*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1208958.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Илянушка

[IMG]http://*********ru/1234550m.jpg[/IMG]
*ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!! ДОЛГИХ ЛЕТ ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ ТЕБЕ!!!*

----------


## solnet

[IMG]http://*********ru/1309067.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сентябринка

Какие замечательные подарки!! Создатели сайта - вы ЧУДО-МАСТЕРА, ВОЛШЕБНИКИ! Спасибо Вам от всех участников и гостей форума! 
От просмотра видеоподарков - масса удовольствия!!!!! Спасибо за полученные эмоции!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1310091m.gif[/IMG]

*С днем рождения, любимый форум!*

----------


## sibir-2008

Присоединяюсь ко всем чудесным поздравлениям и пожеланиям!!!
До сих пор несказанно рада тому, что когда то открыла для себя этот волшебный форум!!!
*С праздником миленькие!!!! С днем рождения любимый IN-KU!!!
*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1298831.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sveta 2

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Дорогой наш ФОРУМ! С Днём рождения!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Процветания  и развития тебе,  наш любимый Форум IN-Ku!

----------


## stels_5

[IMG]http://*********ru/1269124m.jpg[/IMG]

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! УДАЧИ И ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ САМОМУ ТВОРЧЕСКОМУ ФОРУМУ!!!

----------


## MLV

*Милые девочки! Какие же вы молодцы! Да, музыкальный руководитель гениален во всём. Я счастлива, что общаюсь с вами!*

----------


## Lusik

[IMG]http://*********ru/1280401.jpg[/IMG]
*Эти цветы, вам, мои дорогие!!! Низкий вам поклон!!!*

----------


## витютнева юлия

*с днем  рождения!мой любимый  форум!спасибо  вам  от воспитателей  и  их  воспитанников!*[IMG]http://*********ru/1308075m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*ДОРОГИЕ ИМЕНИННИКИ!!!
С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!*Бывает, бредёшь по жизни дороге,
А рядом попутчики  – люди, не Боги.
Именно те, кто горшки обжигает,
Кто верит, надеется, любит, страдает.
И вдруг понимаешь – не зря ведь живёшь,
Когда рядом с ними в строю ты идёшь.
*СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ВАМ* – творцы и мечтатели:
Поэты, художники и воспитатели,
Учитель, певец, фотограф, актёр,
Композитор, прозаик и просто тапёр,
Ведущие праздников нужных и разных,              
Музыкант, хореограф –
ВАС ВСЕХ столько классных!
*СОЗДАТЕЛИ САЙТА, ХРАНИТЕЛИ ФОРУМА – 
ДВИЖОК В НАШЕЙ ЖИЗНИ - In-ku!  ЭТО ЗДОРОВО!!!*

----------


## Гвиола

Любимый форум,с Днём рождения!!!

----------


## Annon

*И молчок!
Молодцы, блин...*

----------


## natascha-sam

*ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!*
*ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ, ОТЛИЧНОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ, ИНТЕРЕСНЫХ ИДЕЙ, И ВСЕГО САМОГО ДОБРОГО, ЧИСТОГО, СВЕТЛОГО!!!!*
*СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ, ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ, ЗА ВАШИ ИДЕИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Я ВАС ВСЕХ ОЧЕНЬ УВАЖАЮ!
ВЫ САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я РАДА, ЧТО НАШЛА ВАС!!!!!!!*
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!:smile: :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:  :Ok:  :Oj: kiss

----------


## Natalischa

Всем доброго времени суток! Поскольку на вашем форуме я ещё новичок,то уже подаренные подарки мне пока не под силу, но я от всей души хочу поздравить всех вас с прекрасным Днём Рождения и пожелать всего самого доброго и чудесного, что есть на Земле. Пусть вся ваша жизнь будет праздником не только для других, но в первую очередь для вас самих. Здоровья и творческих сил! :Oj:

----------


## МаринаПлотникова

*Позвольте - просто Вас обнять
                                И от души расцеловать.*
                                [IMG]http://*********ru/1278386.gif[/IMG]

*         И всем Вам  - БОЛЬШОЕ*              [IMG]http://*********ru/1273266.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

:flower: НАЧИНАЯ ПРЯМО С ГОДА,
НАДО ПРАЗДНОВАТЬ ВСЕГДА!
НЕВЗИРАЯ НА ПОГОДУ,
НА ДЕЛА,И НА ГОДА,

 :Ok: НЕ СМОТРЯ НА КИЛОМЕТРЫ,
НА ЕГЭ ,НА ВЫПУСКНОЙ,
СОБРАЛИСЬ НА ИН-КУ МЭТРЫ,
ОБОБЩИЛИ ОПЫТ СВОЙ..

 :Pivo: ТОЛЬКО В БРАТСТВЕ,ТОЛЬКО В ДРУЖБЕ
МОЖНО В НАШЕМ ВЕКЕ ЖИТЬ,
ДА И МНОГО ЛИ НАМ НУЖНО?-
ПЕСНЮ СПЕТЬ,ДА СТИХ СЛОЖИТЬ...

 :Oj: ВОТ И Я ДАРЮ СЕГОДНЯ
ЭТУ СКРОМНУЮ СТРОКУ:
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ,ФОРУМЧАНЕ!

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ,ИН-КУ! :Vah:

----------


## Ксюша2

[COLOR="Purple"][B][I]ЗДОРОВО, ЧТО ВСЕГО ЛИШЬ ГОД НАЗАД ЗАРОДИЛСЯ САЙТ IN-KU, ОН СОБРАЛ И ОБЪЕДИНИЛ ОГРОМНОЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО ЛЮДЕЙ ИЗ РАЗНЫХ ТОЧЕК МИРА. Я УВЕРЕНА, ЧТО НАША ВСТРЕЧА ЗДЕСЬ НЕ СЛУЧАЙНО. Я ОЧЕНЬ СЧАСТЛИВА, ЧТО КОГДА -ТО НАШЛА ЭТОТ САЙТ И ОН МНЕ СТАЛ РОДНЫМ. ЭТО НАШ ОБЩИЙ ПРАЗДНИК!!![COLOR="DarkRed"]
*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!* 

  [IMG]http://*********ru/1255881.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## бригантина

Таааак.... ждемс.. ждемс... пока протрезвеют и фотки догадаются выставить...:tongue:

----------


## NilaI

*Дорогой, любимый форум!
Поздравляю с Днем рождения – 
Год исполнился тебе! 
Ты, ведь наше наслаждение и общение, 
Восхищение, умиление,
Ясно солнышко в окне!!!* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1272260m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NilaI

*Как самому близкому другу,
Я шлю свой сердечный привет,
Плыви по волнам творчества, IN-KU
Много долгих и радостных лет!* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1277380m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ,ФОРУМЧАНЕ!

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ,ИН-КУ!*




_желаю всем здоровья,удачи и творческих успехов!
А нашему дому- мира и процветания!_

----------


## Valesy



----------


## echeva

Дорогой форум! С Днём Рождения!
Спасибо тебе за свежий глоток воздуха!
Милые жители нашего милого, радушного, разноцветного домика!
Вы-ангелы! 
Вы всегда за спиной с добрыми напутствиями, поддержкой и помощью!
О,ФОРУМ! ТЫ-МИР!!!!

----------


## NikTanechka

*Любимый форум, с Днём рождения!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1245653.gif[/IMG]

----------


## AleXXL Che

*С Юбилеем!!!* :flower:

----------


## ЛиСС

Боже, как же хотелось бы с вами рядом сейчас!!! Но не отпустили с работы... :frown:  Думаю, что на следующий год вырвусь! А пока жду фотоотчёта! Молодцы, девчонки! 
_Форумчане, с днём рожденья!
Вам веселья, наслажденья!
Всем идей лишь свежих, новых!
И заказчиков фортовых!_

----------


## мусяня

Привет всем!!!Вчера была на встрече,получила массу позитива,сейчас еду туда же,а вечером выложу фоточки. :Aga:

----------


## Annon

Приветик!
Мы тоже вчера были на встрече))). Фотки попозже, а так всё отлично было!
Все собравшиеся  - ТАКИЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Потрясающие номера, импровизации - это не рассказать... надо видеть))).

----------


## igord

*мусяня*,
*Annon*,

...еще и издеваются...  :Tu: 

ФОТКИ ДАВАЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mad: :cool:

----------


## Denisova

> Все собравшиеся  - ТАКИЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Потрясающие номера, импровизации - это не рассказать... надо видеть))).


Это точно!
Всем огромное спасибо за встречу!Масса позитивных эмоций.Очень рада была увидеть уже знакомые лица и познакомиться с новыми людьми. :Pivo: 
Отдельное спасибо организаторам мероприятия!Какие вы молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## Аня-ПОНИ

Хнык....Было проездом,видела некоторых мельком..И СПАЛА С НИМИ)))Кто знает,тот поймет))))Хиихихихихих,давайте,выкладывайте,ужо терпеница -т нет

----------


## Annon

Знакомые всё лица...
Перед началом
[IMG]http://*********ru/1257762.jpg[/IMG]

Паша Пан встречает Иришку-Мелодику с дочей
[IMG]http://*********ru/1249570.jpg[/IMG]

Нонна беседует с Иришей - Скво, а на дальнем плане Витка с Аней Денисовой
[IMG]http://*********ru/1305893.jpg[/IMG]

Старые подруги Дашуля и Нюха)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/1295653.jpg[/IMG]

Гм... есть ишшо порох в пороховницах)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/1301797.jpg[/IMG]

Эх, хороша "Зелёная марка" (Нонна, май 2010)
[IMG]http://*********ru/1299749.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Annon

Наша бессменная труженница Ириша - Рыжая Скво
[IMG]http://*********ru/1293605m.jpg[/IMG]

Потрясающий номер - Машенька
[IMG]http://*********ru/1282341m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Annon

[IMG]http://*********ru/1270053m.jpg[/IMG]

Всё ровненько)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/1277221m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Annon*, спасибо за первые фоточки!!! Думаю, потом выделят отдельную тему - фото-отчёт...
*мусяня*, Лена, ты когда фоткаешь, как будто стреляешь из пистолета :))))




> Потрясающие номера, импровизации - это не рассказать... надо видеть)))


Это действительно надо было видеть, поэтому ни сколько не жалею, что преодолев лень и финансовые проблемы таки докатила на встречу. Было приятно видеть знакомые лица, хотя и страшно было оказаться в компании, где большинство форумчан на этот раз были - ведущие. Впервые, мы оказались в меньшинстве!
Спасибо большое организаторам! Спасибо за подарки из Израиля и от Марины!
Спасибо - за приятные поздравления, и особенно запоминающуюся Машеньку, которая рассмешила до слёз! Спасибо Саше Титову за "живой" сакс, Успенскую и неожиданное трио, которое просто не могло не порадовать!!!
Спасибо за приятные знакомства и то, что наши ряды форумчан пополняются с каждой встречей!!! Спасибо огромнейшее за ВСЁ!!!

----------


## Donald

> Знакомые всё лица...


И то - правда! Брависсимо, Ин-Ку!!!

----------


## бригантина

*Donald*,
 Еду на Байкал в июле.... сообщение в личке...



> Паша Пан встречает Иришку-Мелодику с дочей


красавицы!!!




> Потрясающие номера, импровизации - это не рассказать... надо видеть))).


хотим видеть!!!

----------


## Мелодика

Всем привет дорогие мои!

Вот ненадолго добралась до компьютера и хочу поблагодарить ВСЕХ!
Я была ОЧЕНЬ счастлива, что встретилась со старыми друзьями и познакомилась с новыми потрясающими людьми.
Организация была на высочайшем уровне!!! Во-первых, спасибо нашей обожаемой и любимой Мариночке, которая сделала для нас новый дом, новый форум. Вновь собрала всех нас под одной крышей. И конечно же Владимир, мужская рукаа чувствовалась во всем. 
Нотеньку за организацию вечера, за потрясающие ведение, и конечно же Танюшу. Девочки Вы молодцы! Благодаря Вам вечер был в нужном русле.
Каренчику - главному музыкальному "модератору", и певец, и ведущий, и на клавише игрец!
Потрясающие номера, подарки и приветствия, которые нужно видеть. Выступление МаЛены меня расстрогало до такой степени, что я подпевала ей со слезами на глазах. Ждем рингтон. 
Оксаночка с подарками из Израила, чудесный Чебурашка. 
А про Кошечку с дочкой Машей надо рассказывать отдельно, а лучше всего это нужно видеть. Потрясающий номер, потрясающая женщина и одна, и вторая, а также у нее еще много образов, которыми она прекрасно управляет. 
Иришка, Рыжая Скво, как всегда не выпускала камеру из рук, поэтому полный отчет мы увидем из рук этой прекрасной женщины. 
Еще раз всем огромное спасибо. Получила огромное удовольствие, отдохнула душой по полной.  Еще раз повторюсь, что повидалась со старыми друзьями, по которым ОЧЕНЬ соскучилась, не виделась со многими почти год, и конечно же приобрела новых. 
С П А С И Б О!

----------


## Annon

Да, действительно...
Что-то под массой эмоций совсем забыл...:
*Дорогие мои Марина, Паша, Володя, Танюшка, Нотечка, Карен-джан, Юра!!!
Преогромнейшее вам спасибо за блестящую организацию, за море позитива, за тёплые слова, за подарки (спасибо также и гостье из Израиля за сувениры)!!!
Низкий поклон и глубокая благодарность семейству Иришки - Рыжей скво - Юрочке и Нюхе, которые стали неотъемлемой частью всех наших встреч, делая их ярче, веселее, душевнее и сохраняя всё это для истории.
Спасибо всем тем, кто приехал издалека, отложив все дела и заботы.
Спасибо старым форумским друзьям, кто смог вырваться...
мы вас всех бесконечно любим...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1252677m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## мусяня

Ура!!!!!Я снова сегодня побывала на празднике!Впечатлений море!Спасибо Нотечке,Танюшке,Жене за организацию встречи.Мое мнение-ВСЁ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Много новых лиц,которые из виртуальных стали реальными!
Спасибо всем иногородним-преодолев растояния мы всё-таки встретились. :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Всем привет!
Я на вокзале по пути домомй. Пришлось уехать раньше, по невеселым домашним обстоятельствам!
Всем, кто остался в "Полете" огромное ПАСИБИЩЕ за компашку, позитив, приятности! 
Всем, кто ждет подробностей встречи - все было отлично! 
Девочки - организаторы, я не попрощалась с вами, когда отчаливала вас где то небыло. Ворт теперь пишу: молодечки, все классно устроили, все у вас получилось- СПАСИБО вам!

----------


## мусяня

[IMG]http://*********ru/1275204m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1258820m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1305927m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1297735m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## мусяня

Пардон,при увеличении фотки такие бААльшие,а как изменить-незнаю.

----------


## мусяня

[IMG]http://*********ru/1283399m.jpg[/IMG]
Это Маша.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1255751m.jpg[/IMG]
Карен попал под раздачу!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1250631m.jpg[/IMG]
и не он один...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1308998m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## мусяня

[IMG]http://*********ru/1295686m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Суперские ребята! Всех люблю! В смысле - девчонок, конечно...молодцы!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Вернулась!
Эмоций не передать - ЭТО ВСЕ НАДО БЫЛО ВИДЕТЬ!
Поможем! 12 гигов всеобщего счастья и радости!!!  :Vah: 

ПОЛЕТ сегодня не беспокоить! Оставила усех в бане - и упариваться им предстояло еще не один час! Пусть отдыхають!!!! :Aga: 

Комп будет пол ночи конвертировать запиханную в видеокамеру информацию, а я радостно спать.  Волнуюсь за ноги - 
они все еще чего-то пританцовывают, волнуюсь за голову - там все еще звучат веселые мелодии и голоса друзей! 
Думаете к доктору не пора, а? :tongue:

----------


## Donald

> Волнуюсь за ноги - 
> они все еще чего-то пританцовывают, волнуюсь за голову - там все еще звучат веселые мелодии и голоса друзей! 
> Думаете к доктору не пора, а?


ТОЧНО - не пора! Пора было бы если бы оказалось наоборот. Это ведь значило бы, что нет огня, а без огня мы что - просто смертные...
А Мы - не такие, как все! Мы те, кто крутит Землю! И без нас... жизнь могла б остановиться!
Будем дарить Счастье, Радость и Любовь! И пусть Земля вращается с нами!

----------


## igord

> Всем, кто ждет подробностей встречи - все было отлично!


Хххха..!!! :rolleyes: ...и ЭТО - подробности..???? :wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Хххха..!!!  ...и ЭТО - подробности..????


:smile::smile::smile:
Ну вот, я уже дома, фоток нет, а словами описать сложно!
Хочу сказать, что Маришины мечты сбываются - ведущие, работники дет. садов, поэты, музыканты и т.д. - разные разделы нашего форума встретились, влюбились в друг друга, и все получилось!
Первый вечер - Нотя с Танюшкой, с группой поддержки устроили нам лесные приключения, с шашлыком, мухоморовкой, и прочими прелестями... Некоторые вовсю купались в пруду, не смотря на отсутствие солнца и тепла, но на фоне плавающих уточек с утятами - мы верили, что им было тепло там, в воде. :biggrin:
Во второй день мы попали на СЪЕЗД, оказалось, что мы делегаты, это приятно - МЫ ВОШЛИ В ИСТОРИЮ! Пожробности про  съезд и его решения напишут те, кто это затеял - а то я еще напутаю. :Vah: 
Вечером банкет - надо ли говорить, что при таком скоплении талантов и позитива - удовольствие получили ВСЕ - говорю смело от имени всех, потому что видела глаза каждого, в этот чудный вечер они были необыкновенными! :wink:
Рада была познакомиться с теми, с кем раньше не доводилось встречаться, очень рада, что новенькие ребята приезжали  - это значит, что есть стремление у них жить форумской жизнью, а значит все с нашим форумом хорошо!
Радовалась неимеверно что удалось встретить своих друзей, с которыми уже давно была знакома, но сто лет не виделась!!!  :Ok: 
Хозяевам штаб - квартиры отдельный респект и спасибо - за то, что встретили, приютили, организовали, разруливали, и вообще за все! 
В общем, все было действительно отлично! Очень сожалею, что пропустила интернациональную свадьбу и вокал :frown:, а то глядишь запела бы и татарускую свадьбу смогла провести на высшем уровне, но что ж в следующий раз!  :Aga:

----------


## igord

*Ёжик*,

 :Ok:  совсем другое дело!!!  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Для любопытных - мой скромный, на скору руку сделанный подарок  :Vah:  :Oj: :

----------


## мусяня

Друзья,я только что поговорила с Мариной,у них всё хорошо, все передают привет,обедают и начинают готовиться к отъезду....

----------


## КАРЕН

Д.О. ПОЛЕТ опустел.............грустно............... :Tu:

----------


## мусяня

> Д.О. ПОЛЕТ опустел.............грустно...............


грустно....

----------


## MOPO

Да ничего не грустно .... расставание - это лишь причина встретиться вновь...
...
не выдержал - я еще на возале в Москве - залез на Форум...
и хотя по всем уже соскучился - надеюсь, что встретимся снова...
Сейчас у меня в фотоаппарате более 500 фоток, но села батарея и не могу никак посмотреть .... только дома.  Очень много впечатлений, безумно много впечатлений!
По настоящему рад встретить всех Вас. Чуть попозже я наверное оформлю свои эмоциональные переживания и восторги в четко сформулированные слова благодарности.... чуть попозже! А сейчас просто напишу - что немного завидую сам себе - это же какое должно произойти стечение обстоятельств, чтобы встретить в одном месте столько классных и безумно талантливых людей!!!??? А вот мне повезло!!

Всегда с Вами! 

Ваш Олег МОРО.

----------


## Skadi

Читала о встрече и не могла остановиться - что называется, взахлёб! Безумно хотелось попасть хоть на краткий срок, но...увы....просто у нас произошло одно событие, которое перевернуло все планы напрочь :frown: У нас пришёл новый директор, появились другие люди в колледже. Сами знаете, как и что бывает в связи с этим. Никто не ожидал под конец учебного года такой "сюрприз"......Такие дела.
А как хотелось!!! До слёз......Какие же все молодцы! Очень хочется верить, что однажды я, всё-таки, попаду на такую встречу! Многих хотелось увидеть, познакомиться  :flower:

----------


## overload

Та же байда... :frown::frown::frown:
У нас организейшен решил зарабатывать деньги... намерение благое, конечно, но вот способы этого зарабатывания жёсткие... мне звонят иногда в 11 вечера: -Игорь, завтра в 8 утра там-то там-то снимать тех-то и тех-то...
При всём своём просто-таки афигененейшем желании попасть на слёт я не смог выбрать даже полчаса... мляяяаааааааа........
Но что скажу... все собрались - все молодцы.
Нашли люди дырки в работах-халтурах...
Я вот не нашёл, не смог.

----------


## МаЛена

Ребята!!! Огромное всем спасибо, что приняли в свою дружную компанию! Всё было супер!!! Все те, с кем не получилось попрощаться при отъезде, извиняйте. 
До сих пор парю в абстракции от огромного количества эмоций. Поэтому как только чуток угомонюсь и соберусь с мыслями, то обязательно опишу это встречу в моей интерпретации :-D

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1256586.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Ёжик*,


Иннуль - спасибо тебе за ролик!!! Такой трогательный и юморной, и нежный. И так много родных лиц!!

Ребята - спасибо вам за то, что ВЫ СМОГЛИ, сделать день рождения ИН - КУ, простите нас, тех. кто не смог быть на дне рождения. Мы очень любим наш форум!

----------


## Масяня

а у меня тоже подарок от форума, 9.000 спасибок!!! Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!!!

----------


## Семушка

Добрый вечер всем!!! Всем кого знаю лично, всем с кем познакомились на этом замечательном празднике.....Честно неписала очень долго  наерно пол года, вот дыхание постепенно возвращается. 
Очень рада была вновь встретиться с Маришкой Зайкиной, Марьюшкой ,Инной Ежиком, Володей Костровым и приобрести в знакомые а может даже и в друзья еще человек 20:smile:
Я думаю не только для меня но и для всех стала открытием наша Кошечка, Танюшка ты СУПЕР!!!! И как человек и как необыкновенный профессионал, ребята это было нечто....... на Татьяна показывала кукольный спектакль.....эмоциии зашкаливали, как сказала Марья мы так не смеялись уже очень давно, до слез. 
Единственное я пиезжала на одини сутки, а это так мало.......
И еще хочу ФОТО!!! Выложите кто нибудь,плиз!!!!

----------


## Барвинка

Жаль,что у меня не получилось   приехать хотя бы на банкет,но  сегодня посчастливилось увидеть Таню с её замечательной куклой Машей.  :Ok:  Это действительно НАДО ВИДЕТЬ. А так же познакомиться с Людочкой 69 и Юрой из Казахстана.  Очень рада. :Aga:

----------


## Ларисочка

Ребят,молодчинки-и-и-и-и-и-и-ииии! душа радуется! Смотрим фоты с дочей и я ей тыкая пальцем в монитор рассказываю,как про своих родственников:это Марья,это Иннусик,а это и есть та самая Нюха)))))) Родные, любимые,невероятно близкие,хоть находитесь далеко..... Молодцы,и ещё раз-всех с днюхой!!!!!! 
Девочки-мальчики-организаторы,низкий вам поклон за ваши старания! Ну и конечно надеемся,что вы все-все повеселились за отсутствующих от души)))))
З.Ы. Дашулькин, сто лет не видела твоих фоток)))) безумно рада!

----------


## Annon

Выкладываю всё, что осталось... правда, качество не ахти...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1273000m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1274024m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1265832m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1266856m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1266856m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1258664m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1245352m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Annon

[IMG]http://*********ru/1301675m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1289387m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Annon

[IMG]http://*********ru/1291435m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1278123m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодика

*Annon*,
 Сань, так рада была вас видеть. Жаль я так и не услышала "начальника музыкального цеха". Фотки супер, а лица, так это вообще... :biggrin:

----------


## ELA1

Слов нет...да и слова тут вроде бы уже и ни к чему))) Одни сплошные эмоции...Безмерной радости за всех, кому посчастливилось попасть на встречу и безмерной белой зависти))) Молодцы! Ну а самой остаётся только "благодарить" самостийну Украину за нововведения с выпускными.... Как бы благоговейно не относилась к форумским встречам и не рвалась сердцем и душой - выпускной дочери - святое...

Все просто молодчули!!!! Смотрю на родные довольные мордашки, на бурю эмоций и радуюсь за вас!!!
Еще встретимся!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Pivo:  :Ok: 

пы сы: Огромное спасибо всем, кто выставляет фото!!! Замираю в ожидании продолжения)))

----------


## MOPO

Ну вот я и дома! Хрюндель обиделся что его не пустили на встречу, но потом простил!

Начну сначала!

Мое празднование Дня рождения Форума началось со встречи с Аленочкой из славного города Брянска, хотя встретились не сразу - до этого Алена долго блуждала между Ленинградским и Ярославским вокзалами следуя моим "мудрым" указаниям по телефону, пока наконец-то наконец-то не нашла меня в кафе



Потом поехали на место сбора - станция метро "Кунцевская", где в ожидании других страждущих общения решились запечатлеться на фото вдвоем



Ждали почти час всех, а потом они и пришли: Инна с сестрой Викой, Карен и Женя, и сын Карена - Давид



потом пришла Света (справа)



.... потом пришел Юра (а мы его уже почти потеряли) ))



и Танюша из Баку (почему то с тетей своей)

----------


## MOPO

продолжение


Дальше мы поехали.....



и приехали ...
встретили каких-то незнакомых людей :biggrin:





и вот перед последним марш-броском к Точке Х (а тучи на небе все таки сыграли свою роль - пошел ЛИВЕНЬ!!!!)







А это те счастливчики - которые под дождь не попали - они в машине ехали - хотя там было то метров 200-ти



А вот и заселение в ту самую Базу Отдыха ПОЛЕТ, которая стояла на ушах 3 дня и 3 ночи!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MOPO

Пока все заселялись, выбирали комнаты и прочее ... Карен-джан с сыном отдыхали от трудов праведных



... а Женя трудился: "Эээээ, ты туда не ходи, ты сюда ходи!!!"

----------


## MOPO

осваиваем владения...

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Не хочу отнимать словесами ваше внимание - нарезалось, как нарезалось....
Первая киношка случилась сАААвсем не в темпе вальса, даже, можно сказать,совсем наоборот - 
хотелось вместить как можно больше безобразий в короткий промежуток времени, ну... 
чтоб сразу понятно было, чем там народ три дня занимался и чтоб остальным, кто не смог 
в этот раз, повадно было в следующий...

*ШЕСТЬ МИНУТ - ПОЛЕТ НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ!!!!* :Viannen 37: 


*ОБЩЕНИЕ => ВСТРЕЧИ ФОРУМЧАН => Тема "Полет нормальный!" 
там буду выкладывать остальное видео*

----------


## koshillo

Ох, блин, завидую....Спасибо ВСЕМ....Кайфанул.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*koshillo*, Лешка!!! Рада тебе! Заходи еще ребят посмотреть-послушать - я нынче богатая! :Aga: :cool::biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

> ШЕСТЬ МИНУТ - ПОЛЕТ НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ!!!!


Суперский полёт! :Ok: 

 Павел передавал привет  - ясно  без слов, ды-дын рулит, восточная песенка в исполнении Карена - всех подвигла в пляс. Малышка - чудо как очаровала))) Всех, всех  очень рада была видеть! :flower: 
 Пы.сы  А куда исчез Волдед?:smile:

----------


## Мелодика

*koshillo*,
 Лешка, ну что ж ты не приехал?

----------


## overload

Эх-эх-эх......
Сволочная работа...
Смотрю, завидую слюнки пускаю...
Все - супер!!!

----------


## VAD

Ай, МАЛАЦЫ!!!
а Волдед прогу раздавал? :wink:

----------


## PAN

Я дома...
Всё позже...
Люблю, целую...
 :br: ...

----------


## Аня-ПОНИ

Я в восторге от видео!аЖ ПРЯМ ЗАХВАТИЛО ДУХ!!!!!!МОЛОДЦЫ!

----------


## Дядька Ян

ВсЁ классно ! :Ok:  (Я бы тоже .....:biggrin: :Oj: ) Требую продолжения! :Aga:  :KidRock 07:

----------


## Волдед

*VAD*,
 Не а..... теперь это уже, надеюсь,музейный экспонат!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Волдед*, 
Разошлись. Всего лишь на сутки... Тааак жаль! :frown::frown::frown:

----------


## TitOFF

Я в восторге от такого позитивного общества!!

----------


## TitOFF

Ребята, всем привет!! Был на годовщине, признаюсь честно, получил массу позитивных впечатлений, знакомств и общения!! Я с вами!! :Ok:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*TitOFF*, 
Титоффф!!! Это ты ???! Александр?!

 Счастлива знакомством! Жаль, что словом не обмолвились - все равно рада! От меня куча видео!  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Oj: 

  Спасибо за музыку! Браво таланту!!!!!!  :Thank You2:

----------


## Annon

Тёзка, добро пожаловать на форум))) :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Волдед

> Всего лишь на сутки... Тааак жаль!


Надо было к Сашке на дачу ехать... :Aga:  меня там заперли, что бы я своей пьяной мордой, не дай Бог, испортил все празненство:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: (Щютка такой) :Aga:  А на самом деле ну не получилось ни как...только приехать и потом Пашку забрать :Tu:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> не получилось ни как..


 Поняаатно....:frown:



> Надо было к Сашке на дачу ехать...


 Не... никак....
Юрке на работу, да и сама... э-хэ-хэ....
От моих привет  семейству! Саше тоже привет. И дитям. Хельгу просто поцелуй!
Жаль, не дождалась ее в кулинарии... Помним. Любим.

----------


## MOPO

продолжение ...

Как-бы "Проводы" Волдеда :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

все еще проводы Волдеда (он не хотел уходить)

----------


## MOPO

ушел .... но потом вернулся :biggrin:



размышления в тему ...

----------


## MOPO

1-я бутылочка - за знакомство - прибыла из далекой Германии



Марина и Даша - красотки встретились  :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

"Я встретил девушку - полумесяцем бровь!" - так начиналось первое (но далеко далеко не последнее) застолье



"ТИШИНА .... ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ В БИБЛИОТЕКЕ!"

----------


## бригантина

*МОРО*,
 Олежка, молодец!!!
Спасибо за комменты... это важно! :Ok:

----------


## мусяня

*МОРО*,
 Олежек,фотки СУПЕР!!!!Спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## TitOFF

Супер фото, суперский был банкет, вечер удался!! Спасибо всем!! :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> продолжение ...


Олег, давай ишшо!!!...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

потихоньку в 116 комнате (у нас там был Штаб) накапливались девушки (красивые и трезвые)

----------


## MOPO

обнимашечки :rolleyes:



Знаменитая "кочующая" бутылка крымского вина, исписанная не одним поколением ведущих и организаторов всевозможнейших праздников ...:biggrin: (а мы ее все таки выпили)



Девушки держат себя в руках, правда каждая по-разному :biggrin:



Это не реклама - просто Карен не успел влезть в кадр весь 
(на заднем плане Векос и Тамерлан продолжают восхищаться крымским вином, Инна демонстративно отвернулась :biggrin:)

----------


## PAN

> Девушки держат себя в руках,


 :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

Как только разлили по стопочкам водочку - пришла Танечка из Новомичуринска - вот это интуиция!!!



с каждой минутой мы становились веселее, добрее, радостнее. ....

----------


## MOPO

Тут у меня отобрали фотоаппарат, что бы людям не мешал и пил нормально (заметьте - надпись на майке - "Я гений" - скромно прикрыта)



прямо даже не помню - о чем это я



типа  ... ладушки



Та самая - *КРАКОВСКАЯ*

----------


## MOPO

Чмоки чмоки



Тост









ТИШИНА

----------


## Витка

> Чмоки чмоки


Ого!!!!!!!!! Столько лет знаю Каренчика, и никогда до такого не доходило!!! Вот повезло кому-то!!!! Такие чмоки!!! Вау...

----------


## PAN

> Такие чмоки!!! Вау...


И это только начало...:biggrin:

----------


## Такса я

> Ребята, всем привет!! Был на годовщине, признаюсь честно, получил массу позитивных впечатлений, знакомств и общения!! Я с вами!!


 - 
Александр, ты был просто великолепен!!! А позитивные впечатления от знакомства с тобой просто гарантированы!!!  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Такса я

*МОРО*,
И когда успел всё зафиксировать??? :rolleyes:

----------


## skomorox

Интересно, Волдед видел, как с краковской обошлись?:mad::biggrin:

----------


## Такса я

Впечатлений от встречи столько, что выразить словами просто невозможно!!! 
Я СЧАСТЛИВА, что попала на эту встречу! Отдельное спасибо Ноте, которая придала уверенности и поддержала и конечно же Мазайкиной, которая встретила с распростёртыми объятиями!  :flower: 
Спасибо всем и каждому за кладезь талантов, открытое сердце и позитив!!!!!
Это были незабываемые дни!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> МОРО,
> И когда успел всё зафиксировать???


Танюх, так я же не пил :rolleyes:

----------


## Мелодика

*МОРО*,
 Олежик репортаж оболденный, фотки класс, ждем с нетерпение продолжения.

----------


## Ledi

> Ого!!!!!!!!! Столько лет знаю Каренчика, и никогда до такого не доходило!!! Вот повезло кому-то!!!! Такие чмоки!!! Вау...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
*Витка*! А Берлин забыла?:biggrin:

----------


## Ledi

*МОРО*,
 Спасибо за фотки /особенно с родной краковской :biggrin:/!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Марья

Мои дорогие, я дома! Сегодня-завтра работаю, а в воскресенье постараюсь свои фотки выложить. Ну и путевые заметки, само собой... :wink:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

Ух.,понаписали! :Vah:  Олежка МОРО, я не из Брянска! Опять все перепутал!:tongue:Яиз Братска, но в сегодня добралась и до Брянска, подружка у меня здесь, тоже готовит мне увеселительную программу на несколько дней, так что как будет время , тоже выложу какой-нить материал :Aga: 
РЕБЯТА, огромное пасибо за позитив и сумасшедшую энергетику! И как только этот ПОЛЕТ не взлетел?!:biggrin: Нотечка, если б не было тебя.... :flower:  Марина -Зайка- обожаю, люблю, хочу еще!...
Ждите в гости!kiss

----------


## MOPO

> Олежка МОРО, я не из Брянска! Опять все перепутал!Яиз Братска, но в сегодня добралась и до Брянска


Это ничего .... меня в первый раз в Пскове вообще объявили - что я из Ульяновска :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

Здравствуйте, мои дорогие, мы с сестричкой ещё в Москве и мне разрешили попользоваться интернетом. Безумно рада, что ,несмотря на все преграды и препоны, приехала на встречу. Это так чудесно познакомиться с таааакими замечательными людьми, столько впечатлений, эмоций, чувств.Хочется всем сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!! Вопервых Марине Мазайкиной,за помощь в преобретении билета, за советы и участие, за то, что она вообще у всех нас есть! Бесконечно благодарна Мусяне за мастер класс!!!!И Мелодике за теорию и практику :flower: ,Первым нас встретил Олежка Моро и было ощущение, что мы уже не месяц знакомы( в основном скайп) а 100 лет, мы теперь,я думаю, друзья ещё ,как минимум, на 100 лет :Pivo: , Каренчик, это совершенно инопланетный мужчина( таких больше не производят) галантен, внимателен, добр, открыт, щедр, всех любит и, соответственно все любят его!
Все девчонки тааакие классные, интересные, красавицы и умницы... :flower:  В Танюшку с её Машенькой, конечно-же, все влюбились, это было незабываемо!!! Юрочка Ли был серьёзен и галантен:cool:, его рассказ о карейских традициях захватил всё наше внимание.Спасибо, Юрик!!!
Марья, это , конечно, просто кладезь мудрости, опыта, знаний, все мои опасения, что она неприступная и строгая, рассеялись с первой минутой с открытого взгляда и доброй улыбки! Мариночка, я просто в тебя влюблена! Спасибо тебе тоже за всё! А Ёжик, она-же совсем добрая и пушистая и совсем не колючая, с таким нежным голосом, просто чудо, так жалко, что ты не посмотрела мой кусочек для свадьбы!:rolleyes: В общем я всех люблю и уже хочу снова встретиться. А ещё хочу сказать огромнейшее спасибо Леночке Элен, за то, что она пошила мне замечательную балалайку, для поздравительной скакзки молодожёнам, твоя балалайка всем очень понравилась, фотки кто-то позже выставит, я тут в гостях не могу этого делать:frown: И спасибо Олежке Моро и Танюшке (Такса я) за исполнение ролей жениха и невесты!!! Жалко только, что "Свадьба" состоялась в последний день и не все смогли этот момент видеть и "жених" с "невестой" так поздно услышали в свой адрес "Горько":biggrin: 
Жду следующей встречи и всех целую!!!kiss :br:

----------


## Инна Р.

Сделала фотослайды в своих шкурных интересах. Вы, ребят опять попали... :Oj:  попали ко мне на сайт в таком виде: 
 - если кто возражает, пишите, уберу.  :Vah:

----------


## МаЛена

Мои хорошие, до сих пор полыхаю эмоциями  :Vah:  Дома от меня все уже вешаются и слёзно просят "давай возвращайся из полёта!!!" Но я девушка настырная и уже сразу же начала клянчиться в другую поездку :rolleyes: Вобщем муж уже сломлен и нервно покуривая сказал "Да езжай ты в свой Белгород!" :tongue:  Осталось только уговорить бабушек, что бы приютили моего сыночка на время поездки  
Хочу высказать всем ещё раз огромное количество СПАСИБОК!!! И за то что вы есть и за ваши рассказы о встрече и самое главное за саму встречу! Все коментарии о слёте читаю с замиранием, потому что от каждого исходят новые эмоции и самое главное я теперь знаю каким голосом и с какой интонацией они звучат в реалии!!!
Мариночка - Марьюшка, спасибо за твою мудрость! Готова слушать тебя снова и снова просто с открытым ртом! Инночка - Ёжик, я безумна рада личному знакомству с тобой и даже горжусь этим! Спасибо тебе за то, что приняла меня под своё крылышко и записала в приёмные дочки. Нотечка, Женя, Татьянка и Юрик - ребята вы вообще большущие умнички, т.к. такой процесс подготовки и проведения провели! Оксана - Ася, спасибо тебе за то что ты такая добрая и приветливая! Каренчик, ну тут даже думаю слов не надо - душа компании! Мужчина высшего класса! Я просто влюбилась!  :Oj:  Олежка - Моро, спасибо за ночные беседы :rolleyes: Очень приятный человек! Удивил своей разносторонней развитостью - класс! Танечка и Машенька, вам благодарна за такие открытые и по-детски наивные улыбки которые вы зажгли в каждом, кто вас увидел! Мусяня, Лена, низкий тебе поклон за твой талант! Я очень благодарна вам с Мелодикой за этот шикарнейший мастеркласс!!! Юрочка Ли, приклоняюсь пред твоим восточным спокойствием. Даже не смотря на своё желание поспать, ты стойко терпел наши ночные посиделки с Морои Жаннэт  :Pivo:  Танюшка - Такса, ну удивила своим выходом Чебурашкой! неожиданно! неожиданно!!! Супер! Мазайкина, спасибище!!! За то что есть на свете такие люди как ты! Дай Бог, что бы все твои мечты воплощались в реальность! И тогда будет нам всем счастье  :Aga:  Ну и всем всем, кого мне довелось встретить во время этих незабываемых дней "полёта": Дашенька - Очерование, Иринка-Сёмушка, Алёночка, Изюминка с сестричкой, Пашка-Пан, Володя Костров, Иришка - Сквошка, Нюсенька, да много ещё кого!!!! Ребята, спасибо вам за такой моральный кайф в эти дни! Признаюсь - я подсела! и врятли теперь слезу. Я вас всех ЛЮБЛЮ!!!

Пы.Сы.: Спасибо за то. что благодаря вам я встретилась со своей творческой пололвинкой Жаннэт!!! Юльчик, бум дружить семьями!!!

----------


## Волдед

> Интересно, Волдед видел, как с краковской обошлись?


Хана Каренчику.....:cool: это ж надо, так с моим брэндом... :Tu: :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Витка! А Берлин забыла?


Я там, наверное, пропустила всё... Я же раньше спать уходила...



> Я из Братска


Я в шоке, это Иркустская область??? А я уж было обрадовалась, что из Брянска - думаю, Петраковская землячка!!! :)))))



> меня в первый раз в Пскове вообще объявили - что я из Ульяновска


Точно! Было дело!!! Помню... Ну, оба города на Волге, ничего удивительного :))))
Так ты ещё и женился на встрече!!! Класс!!! Поздравляю!!! :))))))))))
Как всегда, проспала самое интересное.... :((((((((((

Жду с нетерпением видео с мастер-класса Лены-Мусяни и Иришки-Мелодики....

----------


## КАРЕН

> Хана Каренчику..... это ж надо, так с моим брэндом...


 Я че?:rolleyes:я ею малек поВОДИЛ....от слова ВОДИТЕЛЬ:biggrin: :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Senia

Спасибо за фотоотчёт :Ok: 
Порадовался от Души.....Всем присутствовавшим  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ну и конечно организаторам отдельный Респект....

----------


## Deep_Angel

*КАРЕН*,
 как и обещала, я тут!

на работе нет работы,
значит надо глянуть фоты))))))))))))))

kiss

почти никого не знаю:biggrin: но все красавцы!

----------


## PAN

> почти никого не знаю


Это поправимо...
Просто приезжай...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Хана Каренчику..... это ж надо, так с моим брэндом...





> Я че?я ею малек поВОДИЛ....от слова ВОДИТЕЛЬ



Было дело... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1295440.jpg[/IMG]

Сейчас рассмотрел...
Вы только посмотрите на лицо МОРО, на то, как он потирает руки... Какое ПРЕДВКУШЕНИЕ...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Я че?я ею малек поВОДИЛ....от слова ВОДИТЕЛЬ


А в остальное время от водил дружбу... :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1264720.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Волдед

*PAN*,
 Ишшо давай!!! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## КАРЕН

> КАРЕН,
> как и обещала, я тут!


 Мы тебя ждем в реале....... :flower:

----------


## КАРЕН

> А в остальное время от водил дружбу...


 Ну,как же иначе с такими КРАСАВИЦАМИ :Oj:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Всем привет! Приветище! Я ( и не только я) ещё в Москве. В день отъезда их "Полета" побывали на встрече ведущих Москвы (Спасибо за приглашение). Штурмуем магазины, вчера я, Юрик Ли, Танюша ( с Машенькой) и Изюминка с сестрой осаждали магазин фокусов и театральных принадлежностей. Сегодня опять "соображали на троих" (немецкая часть нашей компании отсутствовала) разгуливая по Красной площади. Продолжение общения следует в реале. Спасибо форуму, что познакомил нас!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

В "Общении" два новых видео :smile:

----------


## maknata

Ой, ребятки, как же здорово у вас там было! Эх, жаль, что не могла приехать... Смотрю на фотки - знакомые, родные лица! Как же мне хочется всех вас обнять и расцеловать! Но пока только виртуально. И всё же надеюсь что снова увижу уже знакомых и почти родных мне людей, познакомлюсь с новыми. Спасибо за фоты, спасибо за отчёты - зарядилась энергетикой, как будто побывала с вами в "Полёте" :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Наливай, а то уйду...


 :Aga: ...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1293412.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> И тишина...


[IMG]http://*********ru/1277028.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## мусяня

> И тишина...


Паша,ушли,или еще не пришли?:biggrin:

----------


## МаЛена

*мусяня*, сдается мне, что это еще ДО нашего прихода. Так как после нас было гораааздо вытоптаней :-D

----------


## мусяня

> после нас было гораааздо вытоптаней


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> после нас было гораааздо вытоптаней :-D


Кто конкретно вытаптывал - умолчим... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1249383.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Встречающие лица...  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1287270.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

> Кто конкретно вытаптывал - умолчим..


Причем активненько так :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> активненько так


Это даааааааа.... :Ha: .......................... :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Процедура простая:
1. Встать на колени перед честным людом...
2. Хряпнуть "Мухоморовки"...
3. Громко восславить форум...
4. Закусить "грибочком"...
5. Получить талон на опохмелку...
 :Aga: ...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1247353.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

продолжаем...

в Д.О. Полет мы все кушали в столовой - так мы там сразу столики все сдвинули чтобы быть всем вместе 



После первой трапезы мы шумной толпой вышли на крылечко



... и ломанулись к месту проведения пикника



А там нас уже поджидали ...... иначе говоря  - все подходы к шашлыкам были перекрыты лесной нечистью

----------


## MOPO

*PAN*,
Паша - синхронно выложили :biggrin:

----------


## МаЛена

*PAN*, *МОРО*,а я чё? Я ни чё :-D я там ни одна была :$
А вот кто то вообсче вальс по средь лесу вытанцовывал ;-)

----------


## PAN

> все подходы к шашлыкам были перекрыты лесной нечистью


Как потом говорила Машенька



> Лиса-колбаса...


Гы...:biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

> иначе говоря  - все подходы к шашлыкам были перекрыты лесной нечистью


Ну прям уж и нечистью, симпатишные такие Бесовочка и Котейка.

----------


## MOPO

но все равно - они  таки Красотки  :Ok: 



ну как таких - и не приобнять :rolleyes:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> симпатишные такие Бесовочка и Котейка.


 :Aga:  :Ok: 
Пропустила... :frown:

----------


## PAN

> А вот кто то вообсче вальс по средь лесу вытанцовывал ;-)


Хто???... :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> ну как таких - и не приобнять



Особливо нюхнув мухоморовки... :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1250424.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

*PAN*, да были там некоторые :-D представители Германии и Ярославля ;-)
А ты в дальнем уХлу сидел и не видел сего действия? Будет возможность я и фотку выложу :-)

----------


## MOPO

сложилась патовая ситуация - все растерялись.... как же быть?

----------


## PAN

> А ты в дальнем уХлу сидел и не видел сего действия?


Мне некогда было = я водку кушал и пространство вокруг себя модерировал... :Aga: ...:biggrin:




> Будет возможность я и фотку выложу :-)


А вот это обязательно... :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

из лесу Нечисти явилась подмога - Баба-Яга и Кощей

----------


## Мелодика

Какый у нас Чиртяйки и Котейки!!! Почему не видели на банкете? А только в приображенном виде? Да еще в каком? Наверное потому, что они Чертяйки и Котейки... (И Мастер тоже был......................

----------


## PAN

> из лесу Нечисти явилась подмога - Баба-Яга и Кощей


Такого нехилого Кощея ишшо свет не видывал...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

как уже написал Паша - нечисть поглумилась над нами по-полной - ставили на колени и заставляли пить .....МУХАМОРОВКУ (вчитайтесь в это зловещее название)

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,
я приезжала в Берлин:smile:
летом отпуск, может быть, в Москву вырвусь...
а так дел просто много было, отвлеклась я что-то от форума:redface:

*КАРЕН*,
я помню, помню... kiss
скоро будет сюрприз - вот только получи денюшку за своё творчество:biggrin:, часть отжалею на вебкамеру:rolleyes:

всех лю kiss kiss kiss

----------


## PAN

> ставили на колени и заставляли пить ...


Потом уже никто никого не заставлял... Пили и ели сами... :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1255547.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Самым удачливым достались VIP-места... :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1290363.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

и понеслось застолье

----------


## PAN

Всем, кто никогда не видел живого "геолога"!!!
Предлагаем Вашему вниманию - 
Геолог Миша... (по крайней мере именно так он себя позиционировал на встрече... :Aga: )

Мишин тост




> Ну, за геологов...


[IMG]http://*********ru/1297533.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

Лесная Нимфа

----------


## MOPO

чмоки чмоки

----------


## PAN

> Лесная Нимфа


 :Aga: 




> Девоцка на пенёцке...


[IMG]http://*********ru/1267837.jpg[/IMG]



> Лесная Нимфа


Пы.Сы... Даша - хорошая...

----------


## PAN

Мясо...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1258621.jpg[/IMG]

Вкусное мясо...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1248381.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

Шашлык-машлык (я типа примазался)

----------


## MOPO

и подумать - через каких-нибудь два дня эти люди поженятся :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> через каких-нибудь два дня эти люди поженятся


А всю предшесвующую ночь Олегу МОРО будет снится свадьба...
Что ж... Сон в руку...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> А всю предшесвующую ночь Олегу МОРО будет снится свадьба...


Дык я и не предполагал .... как то все неожиданно :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Водку наливали "пАцутьцуть" - не белее полустакана... :Aga: 
Мясо тоже, тонкими ломтиками на прозрачный кусочек хлеба...:rolleyes:

По крайней мере именно так представляют себе гастрономию Тамбовские Волки...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1273980.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Всем тихо! Мама говорить будет...


[IMG]http://*********ru/1271935.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Annon

> Что ж... Сон в руку...


Стесняюсь спросить... в правую или в левую???
(Прости, Олеж, не удержался от пошлости - вот такая я собака беспородная :Aga: :biggrin: :Pivo: )

----------


## PAN

> Стесняюсь спросить... в правую или в левую???


Забегая вперед могу сообщить, что по факту таки в обе... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Папины глаза...


[IMG]http://*********ru/1295472.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

А сколько оказывается было интересного ДО и ПОСЛЕ!!!
Ждём продолжения фото-отчёта с нетерпением!!! А пока бум видео смотреть...

----------


## Мелодика

> Ждём продолжения фото-отчёта с нетерпением!!! А пока бум видео смотреть...


Присоеденяюсь к предыдущему оратору.

----------


## Такса я

> и подумать - через каких-нибудь два дня эти люди поженятся :rolleyes:


Интересно, что же будет дальше? Олежек, есть вероятность стать заочно папой!  :Aga: 
:tongue: Сам признался. Теперь не отвертишься...  :Oj:

----------


## бригантина

> вероятность стать заочно папой!


Чего это!!! Очно нужно! 
Олежка...а она хорооооошенькая

----------


## PAN

> Олежек, есть вероятность стать заочно папой!


АААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!..... :Vah: 
Всё, допрыгался самурай...:biggrin:

Олег, ты тока прикинь - какой это будет прецедент...:rolleyes:

----------


## Волдед

*PAN*,
 Ню, ню..... прецедентов ему захотелось!!!:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Олег, ты тока прикинь - какой это будет прецедент...


Хорошо, будут вам прецеденты!

А пока выложу фото еще одного прецедента - пока ели шашлыки из ниоткуда появился Леха Алсе



... и сразу за гитару 



... ну и традиционное - ЧМОКИ ЧМОКИ

----------


## MOPO

диспут "О месте ведущего в перспективе обратного ракурса применительно к рефлексии среднестатистического адвоката!"

----------


## perchenia

Наконец-то добралась спокойно до компа и, соответственно, до НЕТА-принципиально неделю себя истязала ВОЗДЕРЖАНИЕМ,чтоб душевно и неторопясь всё и всех посмотреть и послушать!!!!
БЛИ-И-И-ИН!!!!Как же всё душевно и классно\или наоборот-ещё не поняла\,то ли припекающее летнее солнышко, то ли камерность\ и почти интимность\ компании\в отличии от зимнего и многолюдного Питера\на всех повлияли,НО КАК ЖЕ ВЫ ВСЕ КЛАССНО ЗАЖИГАЕТЕ, от вас даже через монитор прёт такая волна позитива-просто "ДЕВЯТЫЙ ВАЛ" АЙВАЗОВСКОГО!!!\особенно там,где МАРЬЯ всех "завела" на "ЭЙ, НАРОД, ДЕЛАЙ КАК Я!!!"...

----------


## MOPO

а на следующий день в холле дома отдыха началось плодотворное общение на профессиональные темы

----------


## Санечка

Ух!!1 Скока фоток и видео!!!! Мммм.... молодцы вы вобщем!  Вот!
Обзавидовалась....((((
но я была мысленно с вами... телепатически... через Алёночку....

----------


## PAN

> телепатически...


ОйЁй...:rolleyes:...:biggrin:

*Санечка*,
 В следующий раз штоба сама, без посредников... :flower:

----------


## MOPO

"Господа, Революция, о необходимости которой так долго говорили, свершилась!"







Основа демократии - крепкая спина Юры  :Aga: 



— Может, действительно, сейчас по пиву, а завтра с чистой головой?
— Железная логика - сейчас по пиву, а завтра с чистой головой.



— А ведь нас могли убить еще казаки. Шашкой. Какая чудесная, легкая смерть!

----------


## PAN

> в отличии от зимнего и многолюдного Питера


В отличии от Питера здесь собрались не только ведущие...
И это порадовало...
И согрело даже...:biggrin:
Процесс согревания целиком показывать не будем из морально-этических соображений... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Жаль....

----------


## PAN

> Жаль....


Ааааааа... Вылез таки, бублик... Я знал, чем тебя выманить...

Саша... Я тебе потом расскажу... :Aga:

----------


## Мелодика

> А пока выложу фото еще одного прецедента


Прецендент - это слабо сказано. А где этот прецендент был 31-го??? Вот в чем вопрос???




> диспут "О месте ведущего в перспективе обратного ракурса применительно к рефлексии среднестатистического адвоката!"


Сам понял, шо сказал???

----------


## Старый Гуслик

> Я знал, чем тебя выманить...


Я видел в Переяславле волдедовскую прогу и помогал успокоить заплаканного ослика. Меня в этой жизни уже ни что не потрясёт так сильно...:biggrin:

Но ждать обещанного буду. Строго.

----------


## Витка

> Лесная Нимфа


Действительно!!! Дашуля-красотуля!!! Спасибо за прекрасный тост!

----------


## PAN

> Действительно!!! Дашуля-красотуля!!!


 :Aga: ...
Дашка, я тя люлю...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1293245.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КАРЕН

Хочу МАШКУ............видеть..........соскучился:rolleyes: :Ok:

----------


## Annon

> Хочу МАШКУ...


Охххх... куклофил, мля:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Хочу МАШКУ............видеть..........соскучился:


Шо , Чмоки чмоки захотел? :biggrin:

----------


## КАРЕН

*Annon*,
*МОРО*,
 Машенька уже в сети........только что смотрел....ой,наржался......... :Ok: 
 ТАНЕЧКА,СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:  :flower: 
И еще хочу песенку МаЛены и Жаннет!!!!!!!!!!Девченкиииииииииииии..........аууууууууууууу................. :flower:

----------


## бригантина

> Чмоки чмоки захотел?


А может он еще дуэтом хочет носом на тряпочке поиграть?:biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Ребята, вы такие МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!* :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga: 
Спасибо, что не только зажигали за всех нас, кто не смог приехать, но и поделились впечатлениями так, что кажется, мы все там побывали!!! 
*СПАСИБО!!!  ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ!!!!*
У меня скоро отпуск, однозначно с отпускных взнос, в копилочку на следующий день рождения форума. Очень надеюсь, что он будет!
*Дай БОГ ВАМ ВСЕМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  ( :Pivo: )

----------


## Ася_О

привет, дорогие! от впечатлений еще не отошла, еще не переварила,просто счастлива, что решилась на поездку! всем огромное спасибо за прием в большую "семью", за огромное удовольствие от знакомств, за поддержку  :Ok:  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Машенька уже в сети........только что смотрел....ой,наржался.......


  Каренчик, надеюсь, что Танюше тоже понравится и мы его (видео) опять на всеобщее обозрение выложим :biggrin:

А Титов уже крепко повис - см. тут:

*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132477*

Через пару  часов и дуэт с Успенской добавится  :Aga:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> МаЛены и Жаннет!!!!!!!!


Гимн тамады!  :Ok: 
У меня случился! Выложу обязательно!!! Девчонки - вы классные!!! :Oj:

----------


## Такса я

... и вот я с вами весела и молода,
Да к тому ж ещё и тамада.....
*Рыжая Скво*, ждём!!!! :flower:

----------


## BESElka

Сегодня уже 6 июня! :tongue:Дорогие, где вы? АУ!!!!! kukuКак прошла встреча?..  :Vah: :rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Annon

> Дорогие, где вы? АУ!!!!! Как прошла встреча?..


В соседнюю темку (Полёт нормальный) загляни))))))))))))))))

----------


## PAN

> Сегодня уже 6 июня!


Давышто???... :Vah: 
Вот, блин, время летит...:rolleyes:



> Как прошла встреча?..


 :Ok: ...

----------


## MOPO

продолжение...

31 мая 2010 года.
В предверии банкета начали съезжаться ВСЕ
Первой как всегда - Даша Очарование 



... Карен и Юра (Тамбовский волк) - но они как и не уходили - все время с нами



Саша Аннон и Нонночка

----------


## PAN

> Первой как всегда - Даша Очарование


В левой руке кошелек, на плече косметичка... В правой руке - пульт управления Кареном... :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

дуэт некоммерческой песни «Двое против ветра»



нагло позирую - попеть мне в тот вечер так и не удалось



"А в груди так все и пылает, и чем бы потушить!!!"



"Да шо вы мне говорите.... корейская морковка требует добавления сульфоната натрия на кончике ножа ... и совсеееем немного перца!"



Стоят девчонки... стоят в сторонке ... и Юра в сторонке стоит ... трам пам пам  :biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

Хачу ишшо фотоф, я по вам ужо скучаю сильно сильно.

----------


## мусяня

*МОРО*,
Олежка,класс!!!!!!Комменты-супер!!!:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Arnav

> и подумать - через каких-нибудь два дня эти люди поженятся


Девушка, уж очень красивая - похожа на Шарлиз Терон.. :flower:

----------


## Arnav

> "Да шо вы мне говорите.... корейская морковка требует добавления сульфоната натрия на кончике ножа ... и совсеееем немного перца!"


Вы еще мне это объясните..:biggrin:
А в целом все такие молодчинки. Посмотрел и фото, и видео...Кабы петраков пел в Пскове - я бы даже на сцену не вылез, шоб не позориться рядом с таким талантом. Женька- респект! Ты - феноменалный исполнитель!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Кабы петраков пел в Пскове


Ну здрасте! Кимушка, песня почему прижилась у форумчан?? потому, что ты ее 
душевно сделал! Помню, как фонограмму выпрашивали после Пскова  :Ok: 
Кимуля, я тебе привет передавала - успел заметить на видео? А Каренчик вслух :biggrin:

Уже всем полюбившиеся песни - привет из Пскова.

*ОТ КИМА*



*От Петракова*

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*МОРО*,
Олежка! Ржу!!!!  :Ok: 




> корейская морковка требует


Я ее умею... и действительно требует... усиления...




> и Юра в сторонке стоит


Юрка нынче оченьна активным был, если ты заметил - говорит:"водка!"
А мине пондравилось! :biggrin:




> попеть мне в тот вечер так и не удалось


Чичас поправим - *ПОЁТ МОРО. ХОРОШО ПОЕТ!*

----------


## Arnav

*Рыжая Скво*,
Ириша, конечно же все заметил и все услышал...Сижу чуть не плакаю...А моя минусовка свободно гуляет по инету и кабакам всего СНГ. Что очень радует. Всем должно быть хорошо и у всех должно быть хорошее настроение! Спасибо всем!  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> всем огромное спасибо за прием в большую "семью", за огромное удовольствие от знакомств, за поддержку


А тебе  - за классные подарки!!!!  :Ok:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
Очень неожиданно и безумно приятно!

----------


## BESElka

> Для любопытных - мой скромный, на скору руку сделанный подарок :


Ты просто Умничка! :Ok:  Смотрела "ПОДАРОК НА СКОРУЮ РУКУ". :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: :.на душе так тепло и уютно стало! такое чувство, что знаю всех вас уже тысячу лет! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Мелодика

*МОРО*,
 А дальше?

----------


## КАРЕН

А мы еще гуляем:)))Сидим в кабаке с Инной и Викой(Германия)Завидуйте:)))

----------


## бригантина

*Рыжая Скво*,
 Спасибо за Псковскую ностальгию...
Там в первые всех увидела, полюбила, и теперь не перестаю улыбаться!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> А мы еще гуляем:)))Сидим в кабаке с Инной и Викой(Германия)


:eek::eek: :Vah:  :Vah: 




> Завидуйте:)))


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 

Привет, дефчооонкииии!!! Угуляться вам вволю, чтоб до следующего раза хватило!!!:biggrin:  :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> А мы еще гуляем:)))Сидим в кабаке с Инной и Викой(Германия)Завидуйте:)))



Ну, что я скажу... :Ha: 
Молодец... :Aga: 

Карен, девочкам от нас пламенный... :flower:

----------


## Витка

*КАРЕН*, завидуем!!! А я смотрю раз 5-ый дуэт с Успенской и хохочу до слёз!!!
Снова на встречу хочу!!! В Белгород не попадаю :(((((

*МОРО*, Олежек, ждём продолжения фоток и твои комментарии!!! :)))))))

----------


## Мелодика

> В Белгород не попадаю :(((((


*Витка*,
 А я что-то загорелась, смотрю, смотрю, смотрю. В обще в раздумьях.

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребята!!! 
Я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!
Фотки супер, но они не передают ту энергетику, которая присутствовала все эти дни. Ночные посиделки, серьезные разговоры и приколы, смех и слезы ... от смеха :biggrin: Одна банная интернациональная вечеринка чего стОит!! такого ТОЧНО никогда еще не было на наших встречах, да я думаю и вообще не практиковалось.  :Ok: 
Чуть позже напишу обширный пост, а пока все перевариваю и смотрю исторические фотодокументы.

----------


## Вета

Действительно, Мариш,  - исторические фотодокументы!!! Это - теперь личная история каждого из нас и история, объединяющая ещё больше, всех нас!!!  :Ok: 
СПАСИБО ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ И ВСТРЕЧАЮЩЕЙ СТОРОНЕ ЗА  ПРОДУМАННУЮ, казалось бы, МЕЛОЧЬ, КАЖДОГО МОМЕНТА!!! ЭТО ОГРОМНЫЙ ТРУД!!! НО ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО БЛАГОДАРНЫЙ!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Глядя на фото и видео, читая супер-комментарии - я побывала на банкете! СПАСИБО!!!!
Люблю всех!!! Аня.

----------


## Очарование

ТАК!!!!!!!!!!!! Везу сейчас же комп в ремонт!!!! Не вижу фотографий)))))))))))))))))) Словила какой-то глюк!!!! Огромное спасибо за материалы и фото-отчеты всем-всем-всем!!!!! К сожалению, пока мало что удалось посмотреть, но думаю, завтра все исправят мне уже!!!!! (Даже смайлов не вижу, эх туды-сюды-эти глюки)))))))))))


ПАША!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! За "Даша-хорошая" Отдельное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## V.Kostrov

Всем ПРИВЕТ и доброго времени суток!!!
Очень был рад увидеть старых друзей и познакомиться с новыми! Очень примечательно, что на каждой встрече, открываются новые, удивительные таланты. На этой встрече поразили два персонажа, это Таня из Баку с куклой Машенькой и Александр Титов. Ну собственно, описывать их, по моему, особо не нужно, на видео все видно. Как говориться, талант на лицо. Еще, что примечательно, что с каждой новой встречей, мы не просто отдыхаем и заряжаемся энергетикой, но и учимся, повышая свой творческий уровень. Более того, эта встреча, стала и днем рождения нашей Общественной Организации "Интернациональный Дом Творчества". И это символично, т.к. это произошло в день рождения нашего форума IN-KU.COM. От всего сердца поздравляю всех форумчан!!!

----------


## MOPO

*продолжение банкета*

"Как стать звездой!" (а ля Марат)



сочетание несочетаемого - Викуся в курилке :rolleyes:



"Гламурненько и душевненько!"



Контроль, контроль и еще раз контроль (а то уведут)  :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

"Дашк, а Дашк, ты глянь че деется то!" :biggrin:



Думы о высоком ...



"Слышь братишка, ты последний к микрофону?"

----------


## natascha-sam

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ, ВСЕМ!!!!!Посмотрела все фотки, СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ВЫ САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ, РАДА ЗА ВАС!!!!!:smile: :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

ДеФчонки и маЛчишки,выкладывающие фото и пишущие комментарии и отчеты!!!Спасибо Вам огромное за вашу работу!!!Все увиденное и услышанное так переполняет душу,что .... просто нет словввввв... От вас идет такой заряд энергии и позитива!!!Очень хочется с вами познакомиться в РЕАЛЕ!!!Я думаю,что это ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО произойдет!!!Удачи вам всем!!!

----------


## MOPO

На балкончике курили  :Ha:

----------


## solist64

Друзья и коллеги! С удовольствием прочитал и посмотрел.Завидую! Спасибо за то, что вы есть!!!

----------


## MOPO

МОРО и МаЛена - в поисках подходящей позиции .... тьфу... ракурса :biggrin:





Ну вот где-то так :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> МОРО и МаЛена - в поисках


ААААААААААААААААААААААА,..... Классссс... :Ok:

----------


## ELA1

> МОРО и МаЛена - в поисках подходящей позиции .... тьфу... ракурса :biggrin:


А Саня там на заднем плане чего так хищненько улыбается? :biggrin:

----------


## Мелодика

> МОРО и МаЛена - в поисках подходящей позиции


Ну, самое главное, чтобы эти поиски увенчались успехом...

----------


## PAN

> МаЛчик... Вот тебе рубль... Будь другом - сгоняй в буфет за пивом для дяденек музыкантов...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1308468.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

И вот сейчас, глядя на это фото, все мужики, которые не приехали на встречу - кусают себе локти  :Aga: 



Шпана :biggrin:



Карен успевал везде

----------


## MOPO

*PAN*,

Малчык и Малчык - это два малчыка??? :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Малчык и Малчык


Второй - это глюк... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Прилично ждем разрешение на взлёт...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1280823.jpg[/IMG]




> Взлет разрешаю! Понеслася!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/1279799.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Судя по фото - самые закомплексованные адвокаты  - в Ярославле... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

Олег... :Ok: ... :br: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1257271.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

Пели и танцевали

----------


## MOPO

> Судя по фото - самые закомплексованные адвокаты  - в Ярославле..


Смейтесь смейтесь :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

Обнимашечки

----------


## MOPO

Внимание!!! Вот здесь на самом деле у меня во рту была сигара - выкрали фотошоперы (так как 31 мая - был день борьбы с табакокурением)



"А и нету у меня сигары!"

----------


## Лань

Здравствуйте все!!!
Приземлилась только что. Сегодня моя дочка сдала последний экзамен в школе, и я наконец-то получила доступ к компьютеру. Очень благодарна всем, кто позволил нам окунуться в море позитива ( в благотворных волнах которого я качаюсь до сих пор)! Спасибо всем огромное! Всё, что было в "Полёте" - незабываемо!

----------


## MOPO

"Девочка на шару!"



Атлант.... ну не один в один конечно .....

----------


## MOPO

Танцы шманцы



"Обратите внимание, на наше воспитание!"

----------


## Mazaykina

*МОРО*,
 Олежа, а когда ты успевал фотографировать? Я вообще не видела в твоих руках аппарата! Фотки просто зверские! Т.е. классные!  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Как же здорво, что было столько фотографоффф! СПАСИБО вам, ребята!!!!

----------


## MOPO

Девочки, мальчики танцуют
Девочки, мальчики танцуют
Девочки, мальчики танцуют
Раз, два, три, па па ра рам!

----------


## Мелодика

Ну, ваще! Полет, улет, облет и все 33 удовольствия вместе взятые.

----------


## Symeon

И, наконец, к первому Юбилею Форума в секретной византийской ювелирной мастерской была отчеканена первая Юбилейная Золотая Монета IN-KU.

Увы! Монета пока только виртуальная, но...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1264475m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

Наконец-то я попала сюда!!!! КАКИЕ ЖЕ ВЫ ВСЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! СПАСИБО вам, ребята, ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! За такие замечательные поздравления, за то, что вы ЕСТЬ!!! Столько тепла и любви вложено в каждое послание, что наворачиваются слезы.
Но я ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, что на следующий год вы сами приедете и вручите эти подарки и мы вместе порадуемся тому, что есть у нас такой ДОМ, а теперь уже и даже больше... 
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС!

----------


## юрик71

Ура! Всем огромный привет!
Я добрался домой. Выставляю фото с дня рождения

----------


## юрик71

> "Да шо вы мне говорите.... корейская морковка требует добавления сульфоната натрия на кончике ножа ... и совсеееем немного перца!"


Олега, что-то ты про сульфонат натрия загнул!:biggrin: Люди уже нервничают:biggrin:

----------


## Такса я

> Ура! Всем огромный привет!
> Я добрался домой. Выставляю фото с дня рождения


 :Ok:  
*юрик71*,
 Рады тебя видеть!!! А то уже переживать начали: куда это ты пропал?...:smile:

----------


## юрик71

*Такса я*Очень долго ехал! 
Еще одна партия фото

съезд открыт, внимание внимание слушает Германия!


родители этого детища


31 мая - День без табака!


некоторые очень рано нас покинули


Люди, вопрос, можно выставлять Ежика, Машеньку в тему или нет?

----------


## Annon

Юрик, привет! :br:  :br:  :br: :biggrin:
Вроде пока нельзя...(именно видео, а фото, наверное, можно)

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Я добрался домой


 :Ok:  
А теперь о главном: не пришлось ли тебе маленьких лебедей отплясывать в подвалах павелецких?! Я волновалась! :biggrin:



> Олега, что-то ты про сульфонат натрия загнул! Люди уже нервничают


 Эт он видно про глутамат натрия  (мононатриевая соль глутаминовой кислоты). Относительно страшная вещь! :biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Люди, вопрос, можно выставлять Ежика, Машеньку в тему или нет?


 Фота моя уже где-то висит. Дублирую. И свои давай!
А видео Танюшку ждет  :Aga: 


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## ноздрина ира

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ! Домой приехала, окунулась с головой в работу, А ВСЕ УВИДЕННОЕ И пролетевшее так быстро еще 4 НОЧИ СНИЛОСЬ. А фотки действительно классные!

----------


## igord

> Эт он видно про глутамат натрия (мононатриевая соль глутаминовой кислоты). Относительно страшная вещь! :biggrin:


Ещё и с улыбочкой такой...
Ну-ка марш к Аннону в электричку... :biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

*Сообщение от Рыжая Скво 
Эт он видно про глутамат натрия (мононатриевая соль глутаминовой кислоты). Относительно страшная вещь!*

Не так страшен черт, как его малюют!:biggrin:

Машенька, Ежик и все все все!

Где лифтерша?


детки умирали от удовольствия


вот уже возвели в ранг ангела!


а вот и я! не ждали...


дай поцелую в четвертую щечку!


какой соблазнитель!


всем привет!


сладкий поцелуй в носик и остальные места


хочешь пузико почесать?

----------


## юрик71

> А теперь о главном: не пришлось ли тебе маленьких лебедей отплясывать в подвалах павелецких?! Я волновалась!


спасибо, все нормально, все забрал и довез до дома!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Ещё и с улыбочкой такой...


 :Moinmoin 02: 
На-на-на-на-на-нана... носом по тряпочке...:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> спасибо, все нормально, все забрал и довез до дома!


Неужели без лебедей обошлось.... а я то надеялась... :Ha: :biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

> Неужели без лебедей обошлось.... а я то надеялась...:biggrin:


нормально, а на что надеялась то?:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> нормально, а на что надеялась то?


История достойная сочинения-изложения... оформлю - выложу!  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

*юрик71*,

Юра привет!!!! Как добрался? 
Спасибо за фотки!!!! Супер!!! И напомни ты мне - как называются те классные белые кристалики которые были у тебя в пакетике?

----------


## Витка

*юрик71*, обалденные фотки!!! Спасибо!!! С приездом домой!!!



> сладкий поцелуй в носик и остальные места


Эта фотка - вообще улёт!!!!

----------


## юрик71

Олег, привет!

Ира уже отписалась!




> Эт он видно про глутамат натрия  (мононатриевая соль глутаминовой кислоты).

----------


## юрик71

*Витка*,
 Спасибо, хорошо. Таможня не взяла добром, так что отделался малой кровью!:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

> И напомни ты мне - как называются те классные белые кристалики которые были у тебя в пакетике?


PST!!!!!!!
Про Герасима - ни слова:biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

*Annon*,
 в Таиланде вроде вышка светит или нет?:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> История достойная сочинения-изложения... оформлю - выложу!


*Везет мне на веселые истории.....

Ростовая кукла или путешествие из Пензы в Моску и дальше...

 Договорились мы с Olgavesna (Пенза) , о том, что надо помочь юрик71 (Казахстан) организовать встречу 
с желанной ростовой куклой. И началось....

 Был вариант отправить огромную коробку из под телевизора (в нее благополучно поместилась путешественница) 
со знакомой проводницей... не случилось! Сломанная нога проводницы не позволила ей поучаствовать в этой благородной миссии. 
Подумали... Подошел вариант транспортной компании. Поеееехала!

  Приехала кукла в Москву еще в субботу (обзвон в этот день компания не производит), воскресенье - вообще выходной. 
В понедельник жду! На всякий случай уточнила у Ольги ее данные по-паспорту, вдруг ехидно спросят: 
А ХТО ЭТО ВАМ ПОСЫЛКИ ТАКИЕ КРУПНЫЕ ИЗ ПЕНЗЫ ШЛЁТЬ? НЕ ГУТАЛИН ЛИ?!
  Звонок от перевозчика застал меня у ворот базы "Полет" (1-го июня)- приехала, мол, получайте... целых три дня получать можно... 
даже без штрафов...  Через пять минут встретились с Юрой - уточняем.... Не... куклу свою он конечно уже любит, но таскать ее за собой 
аж до 4-го по Москве - нерадостная перспектива. Понятно, что забрать со склада перевозчика  могу только я.... и похоже только 2-го, 
ну никак не 4-го! Так жизнь устроена. Так что решили мы с Юрой дать кукле возможность пожить на Павелецком вокзале (надеюсь 
там все еще есть ручная кладь) пару суток... Почему бы не пожить?! Мой банкет растянулся аж до вечера 2-го числа. 
Оставила я нашу веселую компанию в замечательнейшем месте энтого заведения... В подвале. В БАНЕ! Ага. Усех до единого! 
Договорились с Мазайкиной, что если чего, я перезвоню....  Из ПОЛЕТА мы отправились в компанию-перевозчик - без проблем получила
 огромную коробку. Теперь Павелецкий. Спустились в камеру хранения. Чудо! Есть прием нестандарта! А дальше шок...  
А для кого я оставлю посылку? Юрику? юрику 71? Упс. Звоню МАЗАЙКИНОЙ! Аха! Чичас! Ждали моего звонка в бане! 
Всей кучей сидят и ждуть!:cool::biggrin:  Звоню Нотечке - она уже не в бане.... но и связи с банными людьми у нее тоже нет!!! 
ЗВОНЮ К ПЕРВОИСТОЧНИКУ (в Пензу!)-ОЛЬГА! КТО У НАС ЮРИК? Неа, Ольга без понятия! Обычно в таком месте я.... РЖУ! :biggrin:
  Представляете себе картину. Стою на Павелецком. Со здоровой коробкой. Одиннадцать где-то... То есть стремительно вечереет...
И вот она ручная кладь... а вот как ее туда вложить, чтоб потом Юрику еще и забрать! :eek: Нет, можно конечно Юрику ее в баню оттащить, 
но нужна она ему сейчас, как банный веник... упс... это опять не наша история...

 В состоянии неадекватной (ну ржет все время) дэвушки иду на вы.
 Из зарешеченных окошек выглядывают молодые муЩЩЩины-приемщики. Спрашиваю: коробочку примите?! Ну да! - говорят.
Объясняют условия: 120рэ первые сутки, 150 следующие, немаленький штраф за утерянный жетон... и т.д. 
  Говорю, что не хочу жетон.. совсем. Спрашиваю, что надо сделать, чтобы я оставила коробку, а совсем другой человек ее забрал - говорят
оставляйте паспортные данные того человека, а он по паспорту и заберет. Ага, сейчас! Он же ж в БАНЕ! Там телефоны не доступны! 
Вы представляете, что я б этим приемщикам такое сказала?! Вот и я не представляю! Говорю - в поезде человек (в Москву едет. 4-го обратно) 
ФУ! Сошло! Говорят, ну ладно, оставляйте ФИО! И тут у меня начинается истерика. Не в смысле адреналиновая. Совсемдаженаоборотная! 
Я ржу и сползаю под окно... Дяденькам стало интереснее... Спрашиваю: Юрий! Вас устроит? У меня больше нет информации. 
Вкратце рассказываю: Мол, девушка из Пензы отправила посылку до Москвы, я ее перехватила и оставляю здесь, а Юрик, когда решит, 
что пора, придет и заберет ее... Не призналась только про баню и про то, что Юрика вчера впервые в жизни увидела.... 
Ну... вроде похоже на правду!
 Из окошка вопрос : у вас что, секта? 
Ну.... в некотором смысле-да! 
Чуть приоткрываю завесу: музыканты, говорю. В посылке кукла ростовая. Ну да... странные мы....:cool:

   И следующий  ГЛАВНЫЙ ХОД ПРИЕМЩИКА! Попросил соль! Вот захотелось ему услышать про соль, 
говорит в любом виде примет эту соль, а то он ее только в солонке видите ли и видит!:eek:

 И меня поперло: сначала было - не сыпь мне соль на рану.... не говори навзрыд...; потом откуда-то взялось: СОЛЬ ДА СОЛЬ КРУГООООМ!
В СУПЕ И БОРЩЕЕЕ! В  СОЛИ ЗААПЕКУ СЁООМУШКУ ТЕБЕ! (Ну поняли-петь на манер СТЕПЬ, ДА СТЕПЬ) Теперь была очередь приемщикофф
сползать под окна - и ничего, сползли запросто! А потом приняли куклу по моему паспорту - Жетон не дали. Сказали, пусть Юрик 
секретное слово скажет! Ну... все что надо для Юрика я Мазайкиной передала, когда из бани вышли, она меня сама нашла!

ПРО ЛЕБЕДЕЙ.  
Приемщики уточнили музыкант ли Юрик, и получив подтверждение, поинтересовались - а он про соль тоже могет? 
Я сказала, что обычно Юрик лебедей танцует - если попросите, он запросто! Обещали попросить!

ВЫВОДЫ: Скво, пить меньше надо!:biggrin:

Юрику, Говоришь, не пришлось танцевать? ЖАААЛКО! :biggrin:*

----------


## юрик71

*Рыжая Скво*,
 Да-а-а! А я не пойму, что они на меня посматривали, но лебледей станцевать не предложили! Да и про соль не вспоминали, видать посмотрев на меня - точно решили, что секта! ЖЕСТЬ!:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> А я не пойму, что они на меня посматривали,


 :biggrin:



> но лебледей станцевать не предложили!


 Но вот это они напрасно... Ты бы ведь смог! :Aga:  Я про соль тоже не готовилась! :rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Annon

> Да и про соль не вспоминали, видать посмотрев на меня - точно решили, что секта! ЖЕСТЬ!


Аха... Аум Сенрикё секта:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## бригантина

*Рыжая Скво*,
 ржач!!!!! :Laie 46:

----------


## Витка

*Рыжая Скво*, Ириш, да тебе книги писать надо!!! Юмористические рассказы!

----------


## Annon

> Рыжая Скво, Ириш, да тебе книги писать надо!!!


Всё-таки настоящий талант многогранен, правда? :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Ребята,огромное спасибо за фотки,вы СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Юмористические рассказы!


Гуслики так заразны :cool::biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

> Гуслики так заразны


Ысче как..... :Tu:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Везет мне на веселые истории.....


Ты мне этого не рассказывала в час ночи :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

Люди, а фотки-то хоть красивые???? Я нифига не вижу)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))(и даже смайлы не вижу) У кого-нибудь есть лекарство от мозилиных глюков??????))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## PAN

> У кого-нибудь есть лекарство от мозилиных глюков??????))))))))


 :Aga: ...
Опера...)))

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Ты мне этого не рассказывала в час ночи


 Нееее... это не история для послебанного периода... :cool::biggrin:
Главное - не забыла секретное слово для Юрика передать  :Aga: :biggrin: 

*sos!!!!* 
Вы мне лучше скажите, чего с ребенком делать! Собирается во двор. Спрашивает: 
-Мам, я достаточно респектно выгляжу, чтоб пойти погулять? :eek: А в последние дни интересуется, 
сможем ли мы сварганить ей шапочку с вуалькой.... синенькую :eek: Шо делать... шо делать??????  :Ha: :biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Опера...)))


  :Aga:  
Заценила с тех пор как с Мозилы перебралась + 25 закладок теперь на столе!!! Удобно!

----------


## юрик71

> Вы мне лучше скажите, чего с ребенком делать! Собирается во двор. Спрашивает: 
> -Мам, я достаточно респектно выгляжу, чтоб пойти погулять?  А в последние дни интересуется, 
> сможем ли мы сварганить ей шапочку с вуалькой.... синенькую  Шо делать... шо делать??????


придется и лифтера нанимать:biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

> Опера...)))


И как ее есть???? И как с мозилы слезть на оперу?))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Очарование

Ой, не в этой теме...... если можно в личку!!!!!!!!

----------


## юрик71

*Очарование*,
Зайди в настройки, удалить программы, удали Мазилу и загрузи Оперу, не сложно!

----------


## юрик71

Даш, поздно, нафлудили...

----------


## юрик71

продолжаем

Машенька пригрелась на хорошенькой груди Инны, такого Германия еще долго будет помнить


Машенька и ее мама Таня, ревнующая свою дочу не только к мужчинам


приятно получать подарки, даже и Мазайкиной!


а пулемет я тебе не дам!


везет Олегу, даже Машенька с ним заигрывала! Это Карена еще не было...

----------


## Старый Гуслик

> Сообщение от Рыжая Скво 
> Гуслики так заразны
> 
> Ысче как.....


Укатали....Ира лебедями....Валерка - буквой Ы... Сегодня в гимназии, где работаю, заполнял журнал и затормозил, когда понадобилось написать имя одного из моих учеников. А он - из Казахстана (мой любимчик, кстати - парень афигенский! - 9 лет хлопцу) А имя у него начинается на букву "Ы". Вы когда-нибудь в жизни (Волдед не в счёт) - написали хоть одно слово с заглавной буквы "Ы" - ? Я - нет. Это же не у каждого даже в жизни случается..Момент ответственный, надо подготовиться, а магазин, что напротив школы - вчера сгорел, только сегодня потушили....
Пошёл к химику, он парень ушлый, праправнук Нобеля. Вечно в бинтах и перевязках... Сообразили.. как правильно написать..."Гимназическая особая", говорит....Дрянь редкостная, но пьётся легко и мозги прочищает..Ну, женщинам про это не интересно, так что лучше при встрече.. 
Имя я-таки написал. ПРавда с третьей попытки, пришлось химика и примкнувшую к нам психолога посылать за белой мазилкой. А мальчика зовут красиво и нежно - Ынтымак.

----------


## Очарование

Я все вижу!!!!!!!!!!! всем спасибо!!!! Пошла смотреть фотки!

----------


## Очарование

Вообщем........посмотрела..........Крутяк (тинейджерский слэнг, свои поймут:biggrin:)

Знаете, дабы не повторяться:biggrin:, потому как здесь уже ооооочень многие отписались на тему радости от знакомств, восторга от встречи со старыми друзьями, потрясающих эмоциях и необыкновенном позитивном заряде, который получили все В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ И, КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ, Я!!!, я сделаю проще, в двух словах:

*Я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!*

----------


## insuminka

Юрик, привет, рада, что ты хорошо добрался и спасибо за


> Машенька пригрелась на хорошенькой груди Инны


 :Oj:

----------


## insuminka

> Я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!


 И я тоже!!! :flower:

----------


## Марья

Всем привет!!! Пока я собиралась написать свой отчет, уже так много здесь рассказали, что получится только повтор. ПОДПИСЫВАЮСЬ под каждым словом всех, кто побывал в "Полете". И все же хочется рассказать даже не о событии как таковом, а о людях, с которыми посчастливилось встретиться вновь или познакомиться впервые. Но это нужно делать не торопясь, смакуя каждое воспоминание, а времени катастрофически нет. Я уже заметила закономерность всех моих форумских поездок: каждый раз, как только я возвращаюсь с какой либо поездки, работа просто обрушивается на меня. На этой неделе четыре банкета, на следующей четыре, а между ними встречи с молодоженами уже на осень. Поэтому простите меня все, с кем договаривались встретиться в скайпе, даже не включаю его, чтоб душу не травить. :frown: Пока выставлю фотки, какие у меня есть... их совсем не много, т.к. просто забывала про фотоаппарат... И надеюсь, что у меня еще будет возможность высказать вам всем все, что я о вас думаю и что накопилось на душе за эти три дня...  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1288867m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1292963m.jpg[/IMG]

дикая тварь из дикого леса :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1270435m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1265315m.jpg[/IMG]

со товарищем
[IMG]http://*********ru/1266339m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

Продолжаю...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1253027m.jpg[/IMG]

Наташка, очень тебя люблю!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1309346m.jpg[/IMG]

это не фотообои... :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1302178m.jpg[/IMG]

клятвоприношение
[IMG]http://*********ru/1287842m.jpg[/IMG]

Вздрогнули!!! Костяная нога была не у Бабы Яги, а у меня... :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1282722m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

Идем дальше...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1264290m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1245858m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1306277m.jpg[/IMG]

День борьбы с курением....
[IMG]http://*********ru/1300133m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

еще немножечко...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1277605m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1260197m.jpg[/IMG]

девушка с грустными глазами... 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1310372m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1290916m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1271460m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

и последнее.... Больше нет. Это все, что я успела нафоткать... :frown:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1299111m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1287847m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1274535m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1267367m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1303206m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Это все, что я успела нафоткать...


:biggrin:...
Не переживай...
Фоток мы накидаем...
А вот такого драйва, как от твоих "зажигалок" - от кого ещё... :br: 

Да и на разговоры с тобой надо билеты продавать...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

*Марья*,
 :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

> Да и на разговоры с тобой надо билеты продавать.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

> Да и на разговоры с тобой надо билеты продавать...


Блин, вот не могу я застенчиво краснеть и говорить: "Да ладно вам... :Oj: " :biggrin:
Вчера встречалась с молодоженами на 15 сентября, а сегодня утром в контакте в личку сообщение пришло:

Марина Михайловна, здравствуйте!вчера мы совещались секунд этак 5:)В общем, записывайте нас,пожалуйста! 15 сентября, Аня и Максим:)
Если честно, я многое раньше из традиционного не хотела, а после вчерашнего нашего разговора прям загорелась:) всё так здорово! А как подумаю, какие довольные будут мамы-папы...:)
назначьте нам день встречи,пожалуйста, чтобы мы знали, какие будут конкурсы и что нам докупить для них:)
P.S. Максим сказал, что вам можно деньги зарабатывать на одних разговорах с вами)) два часа как десять минут пролетели:)
Спасибо, с уважением, Аня

Надо подумать...мож еще какой бизнес замутить???? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> Сообщение от PAN
> Да и на разговоры с тобой надо билеты продавать.


Я первая за билетиком!:biggrin: Общение с Марьей-это что-то незабываемое!!! :Ok:  Буду ждать с нетерпением следующей встречи!!! :Aga:

----------


## insuminka

А "молодожёны"-то с моей балалайкой как классно смотрятся:wink: Олежек, Танюшка, Марьичка, я по вам скучаю :Aga: kisskisskiss

----------


## Такса я

> Олежек, Танюшка, Марьичка, я по вам скучаю


*insuminka*, не скучай!!! Мы все здесь!!!  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## insuminka

> insuminka, не скучай!!! Мы все здесь!!!


Ну, слава Богу, а то я что-то давно с Олежкой не болтала:biggrin: Вы-то себе нравитесь (на фото) в роли молодожёнов? kuku kiss По моему, несмотря на Олежкин недосып, вы выглядите очень даже довольными и счастливыми!

----------


## Такса я

> Вы-то себе нравитесь (на фото) в роли молодожёнов?   По моему, несмотря на Олежкин недосып, вы выглядите очень даже довольными и счастливыми!


ДА-А-А-А!!!!
Будем ждать новую фишечку с Германии :Aga:  А в роли невесты мне о-о-очень понравилось!!!

----------


## insuminka

> А в роли невесты мне о-о-очень понравилось!!!


Невеста была просто супер!!! По два раза "Горько" не надо было кричать,                   " молодожёны" были послушны, артистичны и исполнительны :Ok: kiss :br:

----------


## PAN

> По два раза "Горько" не надо было кричать,                   " молодожёны" были послушны, артистичны и исполнительны


Жаль только, что время проживания в Полете к тому моменту истекло...
А то можно было бы отыграть и "второй день"...:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> Жаль только, что время проживания в Полете к тому моменту истекло...
> А то можно было бы отыграть и "второй день"...


И "молодожёнов" могло быть больше:wink: :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Даааа, жалко только, что погодка нам иногда мешала воплощать задуманное. Но зато интернациональная вечеринка, которую собирались провести на природе- плавно перетекла в баню, такое не забудется НИКОГДА! По крайней мере на моем веку такого еще не бывало: в баню с блокнотом и ручкой- ЭТО КРУТО!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*insuminka*,
 Иннусь, ты обещала слова свадебной Тум-балалайки разослать. Ждем.:wink:

----------


## PAN

> в баню, такое не забудется НИКОГДА! По крайней мере на моем веку такого еще не бывало: в баню с блокнотом и ручкой- ЭТО КРУТО!!!


Банная научно-практическая конференция... :Aga: ... :Ok: 

ХАЧУ ИШШО!!!...:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

Иди в скайп-шлю:wink:

----------


## BESElka

> Иди в скайп-шлю:wink:


ХИТРЮШИ!!!!... Нам ведь тоже хочется... :Aga:  :rolleyes: :flower:  :flower: kiss :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Нам ведь тоже хочется...


А ты приезжай...:biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

> в баню с блокнотом и ручкой- ЭТО КРУТО!!!


Че вы там делали с ручкой то???:eek:

----------


## PAN

> Че вы там делали с ручкой то???


И ты приезжай - узнаешь...:biggrin:

----------


## Senia

> Че вы там делали


..фоты будут...??? :Vah:   :Ha:

----------


## PAN

> ..фоты будут...???


Ну и ты тоже приезжай... с фотиком...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

А фотки еще остались kuku

Жаннэт и МОРО



загадочная улыбка Женьки Петракова - человека, которого "Заколебал ты!"



Викуся



mr. TitOFF - открытие нынешнего сезона

----------


## MOPO

Если дамы стали в ряд,
Векос будет очень рад! :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> А фотки еще остались


У меня тоже... штук триста...:biggrin:

----------


## BESElka

> А ты приезжай...:biggrin:


СПАСИБКИ за приглашение! kiss Постараюсь им воспользоваться!!kuku :Aga: 

 Сегодня МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ДЕНЬ ДРУЗЕЙ и я всех вас поздравляю с этим праздником! Это ВАШ ПРАЗДНИК!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

Карен Джан в размышлениях о целесообразности заведения собственного Гарема





и все таки он решился ....

----------


## Senia

> штук триста.


Ждём...Ждём.... :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

Многие из нас оставили автографы в Нюхиной "Книге жалоб и предложений"



Дуэль на фотоаппаратах - кто же был первый?



"Ах, какая женщина, какая женщина.... мне б такую!!"

----------


## MOPO

Что русскому хорошо - про то Юра споет :biggrin:



в кулуарах ...

----------


## КАРЕН

еще хочу фоток и ВИДЕО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!СКУЧАЮ ПО ВСЕМ.....ХОТЯ ТЕРПЕТЬ ВАС НЕ МОГУ:wink:

----------


## MOPO

Лена Чайковская и группа Лесных оленей :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Сижууууу в темке, жду новых фоток. Сколько, оказывается интересного мимо меня пролетело... :biggrin: И вот опять думаю: Олег!!!! Ну когда ты успевал фотать? Я вообще не видела у тебя аппарата!  И главное, какие кадры!

----------


## BESElka

> еще хочу фоток и ВИДЕО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!СКУЧАЮ ПО ВСЕМ.....ХОТЯ ТЕРПЕТЬ ВАС НЕ МОГУ:wink:


Карен-красавчик!Какой ты неоднозначный!!!kuku
...Чем же тебя так прогневили..:biggrin:что теперь терпеть их не можешь?...:biggrin::tongue::tongue::tongue:kuku

----------


## MOPO

спелись  :Aga: 



и эти тоже .... :biggrin:

----------


## BESElka

> Сижууууу в темке, жду новых фоток. Сколько, оказывается интересного мимо меня пролетело... :biggrin: И вот опять думаю: Олег!!!! Ну когда ты успевал фотать? Я вообще не видела у тебя аппарата!  И главное, какие кадры!


НАСТОЯЩИЙ ПАПАРАЦИО!

:cool::cool::cool: :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

"Слюшай, дорогой, дай мне тоже спеть, да?"



"Эта кнопка нажимаешь, из коробка играет, в эта штука поешь!" :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> СКУЧАЮ ПО ВСЕМ.....ХОТЯ ТЕРПЕТЬ ВАС НЕ МОГУ



Если бы ты знал как мы тебя "ТЕРПЕТЬ НЕ МОЖЕМ" :Aga: kiss

----------


## MOPO

> Олег!!!! Ну когда ты успевал фотать?


Марин, я не помню :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> Марин, я не помню


Я помню, я периодически контролировала процесс:biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

я только после банкета, спать не хочется!
еще фото, за Олегом не успеешь, все почти уже выставил

с Нотей


с тамбовской, хотя прописку у нее отобрали :biggrin:


Карен, красавчег, который всех терпеть ненавидит:biggrin:


Ежик, точнее, как сказала Машенька, Ежиха!


PAN или проPAN


я первый раз увидел живой аватар Людочки!

----------


## insuminka

Юрик, урааа, ты появился!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## юрик71

я здесь, у нас уже 2 часа ночи, не спиться после отличного банкета.

----------


## MOPO

*юрик71*,
 Юра - не спать!!!! Классно!!! Давай еще фотки!!!!  :Vah:

----------


## юрик71

*МОРО*,
Ты уже проявился!



великий и могучий прижился в Таиланде благодаря этим людям!


минздрав сколько не предупреждает!


сладкая парочка Кощеюшка и Чертовка!
чертовски хороши!


что это было?

----------


## Мелодика

Ребята, только приехала с репетиции. На ногах еле стою, голос свой слышать не могу аж до........ "самых до окраин"..... Открыла темку, улыбаюсь, как идиёт. Прямо кайфую. Еще фотофффф!!!

----------


## insuminka

А Юрик серьёзен и солиден:-))

----------


## Мелодика

*insuminka*,
 Вах! Знойная женщина и знойный мужчина!!!

----------


## insuminka

КАК-ЖЕ Я ТЕБЯ "ТЕРПЕТЬ НЕ МОГУ"!!!!

Да, я ещё и крестиком, при желании, вышивать могу :-)

----------


## insuminka

СТОЯТ ДЕВЧОНКИ, СМЕЮТСЯ В СТОРОНКЕ:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

Мне доверили микрофон и разрешили спеть:



...."Как жаль, что нет тебя со мной"!......... :Aga: 

А Саша ещё и подыграл!

----------


## insuminka

Ну что, когда следующая встреча?



Уже скучаю!:wink:

----------


## insuminka

Ой, чего-то фотки такие бооольшие получились :Vah: , извините, это я ,наверное, в меньшие не помещаюсь:biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## Витка

> Ну что, когда следующая встреча?


Обалденная фотка!!!

По поводу Оперы... Сначала надо из Мозилы все закладки скопировать, а потому уже и на Оперу переходить... (это я к вашим дебатам)

----------


## юрик71

так начинался день рождения


внимание-внимание говорит Мазайкина (Германия)


давайте выпьем за страсть, страсть, как выпить хочется!


наливаем и выпиваем, выпиваем и затем наливаем!

----------


## юрик71

> Обалденная фотка!!!
> 
> По поводу Оперы... Сначала надо из Мозилы все закладки скопировать, а потому уже и на Оперу переходить... (это я к вашим дебатам)


спасибо автору!:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

Все спасибки за свои фотки отдаю Юрику - он автор :flower: :kiss

----------


## ГАРИК

*юрик71*,

блин с таким стакном на фото попал. :eek: :biggrin:  :Pivo:

----------


## юрик71

*ГАРИК*,
 жалеешь, что не водка?

----------


## insuminka

> ГАРИК,
> жалеешь, что не водка?


Ну, по моему, и вина было предостаточно:biggrin: после него :br: были сплошные чмоки-чмоки kiss "Ой, у тебя что четыре щёчки"?

----------


## Мелодика

> КАК-ЖЕ Я ТЕБЯ "ТЕРПЕТЬ НЕ МОГУ"!!!!
> 
> Да, я ещё и крестиком, при желании, вышивать могу :-)


А потом...




> были сплошные чмоки-чмоки  "Ой, у тебя что четыре щёчки"?


 :Oj:

----------


## insuminka

Ой, что это я :Oj: :rolleyes:

----------


## Элен

Дааааа,чертовски приятно читать ваши разговорчики,юмор...видно,что все за пару денёчков  сроднились и понимаете друг дружку с полуслова. :Ok: Ребята,вы чего сделали с Иннулькой нашей? С ней же больше и поговорить не о чем,как только о Москве,все наши темы сводятся к Карену,Юрику,Олежке и суперских девчонках.Все такие-растакие!!! И я верю ей,потому что не могут быть творческие люди другими.
Очень интересна вся суета в этой темке,только давайте уже все свои закрома открывайте,хочется ещё драйв получить,позитива столько. :Ok: Молодцы!!!

----------


## insuminka

А мы ещё и на концерте Ваенги были:tongue:

----------


## insuminka

МОЯ НОВАЯ ПОДРУЖКА МАШЕНЬКА, ОЧЕНЬ МИЛАЯ ВОСПИТАННАЯ ДЕВОЧКА! ВОЗРАСТ - ТО-ЛИ 5, ТО-ЛИ 15 ЛЕТ.

----------


## insuminka

ОБЩИЙ ЯЗЫК МЫ С НЕЙ НАШЛИ, ЭТО МЫ НЕ РУГАЕМСЯ, ЭТО МЫ ТАК РАЗГОВАРИВАЕМ:biggrin:

----------


## ГАРИК

> *ГАРИК*,
>  жалеешь, что не водка?


да нет, не жалею.
водки предостаточно было. :biggrin:
меня и так Титов уже спящего домой вез.  :Aga:  :biggrin:
славненько погуляли, жаль что концовку плохо помню.
меня вырубило после того, когда Каренчик "голубку" спел.
а как поет, а??? :rolleyes:  :Aga:  kuku

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: это всем кто не приехал.

----------


## insuminka

ТРАДИЦИОННЫЕ ЧМОКИ-ЧМОКИ:

----------


## insuminka

> жаль что концовку плохо помню.


И что не помнишь даже Чмоки-Чмоки? :Vah:

----------


## ГАРИК

> И что не помнишь даже Чмоки-Чмоки?


:eek: нет, нифига не помню.:biggrin:
а чего, круто было?  :Vah:

----------


## insuminka

> а чего, круто было?



А то:wink: :Ok:

----------


## ГАРИК

> А то:wink:




ну так может с этого следущую встречу и начнем,
чего так долго ждать концовки? :biggrin: kuku :wink:

----------


## insuminka

Ну да, с этого и надо было начинать, а то потом и получается, что:



> нет, нифига не помню.


:biggrin:

----------


## ГАРИК

> Ну да, с этого и надо было начинать, а то потом и получается, что:
> 
> :biggrin:


ну так я и начинаю.  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> ну так я и начинаю


Гарик, на слабо не беру, знаю, что свиснем и на 3 дня прилетишь. Так что как только соберем тусовку (вишь, как Инка загорелась? И Аленка, я уверена, поддержит), так сразу и свищщщщуууу. :wink:

----------


## insuminka

УУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ХОЧУ ТУСОВКУ В ГЕРМАНИИ!!!!!!!!!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  И, кстати, не я одна, Элен,Скоморошка, меня уже поддержали :Aga:  Чижик, ты как?

----------


## Лань

[QUOTE=insuminka;2743919]УУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ХОЧУ ТУСОВКУ В ГЕРМАНИИ!!!!!!!!!

Ух ты!!!  И я хочу!!! Меня возьмёте???!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## insuminka

Привет, Ланьчонок!!! Ну конечно!!! Вот у тебя фотка классная, :Ok:  надо было нам всем с этим шариком сфотаться:biggrin:

----------


## Лань

Инночка, за фотографию спасибо Танюшке из Баку (она этот симпатичный шарик привезла) и Олежке (запечатлел сие прекрасное мгновенье)! Когда вы уже начнёте рассказывать про свадьбу Олега и Тани ? Так интересно узнать, как всё это было!

----------


## insuminka

Беги в личку-там всё рассказала:wink:

----------


## insuminka

Дружба народов :br:  :br:

----------


## юрик71

Всем привет!
Что-то мало фото где я в корейском костюме, хотелось бы себе скачать! Отправьте у кого что есть по скайпу!

еще партия снимков

----------


## insuminka

И снова чмоки-чмокиkisskiss

----------


## insuminka

Юрик и Витуля, моя сестричка:wink:

----------


## insuminka

остатки-сладки (последние герои:biggrin:) последние часы встречи.

----------


## insuminka

Красавчики!:cool:kuku

----------


## Такса я

> И снова чмоки-чмоки


Вот! Вот! 100% доказательства!!! Олежек, :rolleyes:как добропорядочный и законопослушный  :Aga:  гражданин, ты теперь просто обязан...  (ну... сам знаешь  :Oj: )

----------


## insuminka

а у меня есть ещё и такие чмоки:tongue:

----------


## PAN

> Красавчики!





> Олежек, как добропорядочный и законопослушный  гражданин, ты теперь просто обязан...


Он просто до конца не уверен...
Даже гриф на бабалайке прогнулся...:biggrin:



> Неуверенный жених...


[IMG]http://*********ru/1249919.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## insuminka

Это просто после безсонной ночиkuku

----------


## PAN

> Это просто после безсонной ночи


Ну ничего... 
Они же ж молодые... У них всё впереди... :Aga:

----------


## insuminka

А это наш поход за прибамбасами:tongue:

----------


## PAN

> Это просто после безсонной ночи


С другой стороны - ты наверняка права... 
У каждого жениха накануне свадьбы проходит мальчишник...
Видимо - именно там он свою балалаечку и пообтрепал необдуманно...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1308274.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## insuminka

Маги и волшебники:cool::cool:

----------


## insuminka

> У каждого жениха накануне свадьбы проходит мальчишник...
> Видимо - именно там он свою балалаечку и пообтрепал необдуманно...


Сколько же драйва у мальчика, а это он ещё не знает кто будет его "невестой" :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

Приветы всем!!!!  :Vah:  Я только сегодня добралась до дому! Только с поезда и на работу! Еще не успела ничего прочитать, разберусь с фотками и тоже выставлю! Всех обожаю и целую! :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Приветы всем!!!!


Аленкаааа!!! Привет!  :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Вот! Вот! 100% доказательства!!!





> Попался, красавчик!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/1364361.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Волдед

*PAN*,
 Че та у молодого лабабайка то согнулась уже......:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

> Че та у молодого лабабайка то согнулась уже......


завидуешь, Валерка?:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

*Волдед*,
 Валерка... Финальный пацалуй здесь показывать будем???...:rolleyes:

----------


## insuminka

А как-же, все чмоки-чмоки показывайтеkisskisskiss

----------


## PAN

> А как-же,


Боюсь - народ перевозбудится... На встречи начнут записываться прям сейчас, причем на все сразу...:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

> здесь показывать будем???...


все поцелуи ( и не тока их) показывайте, мы уже ждём-с! :Aga:

----------


## insuminka

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Пока будем виртуально возбуждаться:wink:

----------


## Витка

> ХОЧУ ТУСОВКУ В ГЕРМАНИИ!!!!!!!!!


И мы хотим уже в Германию, только не зимой, пожалуйста...

----------


## insuminka

> И мы хотим уже в Германию, только не зимой, пожалуйста...
> __________________


Давайте в сентябре или в августе:rolleyes: :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

Ух, девочки, какие же вы шустрые! :Ok:

----------


## ГАРИК

> Гарик, на слабо не беру, знаю, что свиснем и на 3 дня прилетишь. Так что как только соберем тусовку (вишь, как Инка загорелась? И Аленка, я уверена, поддержит), так сразу и свищщщщуууу. :wink:


Марин,  :Fz:  а нам впервой что-ли, прилетел в германию,
пару раз поцеловался, kiss kiss и домой. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> Марин, а нам впервой что-ли, прилетел в германию,
> пару раз поцеловался, и домой.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Главное выбрать место (я имею ввиду город:wink:) для поцелуев:biggrin:

----------


## ГАРИК

> Главное выбрать место (я имею ввиду город:wink:) для поцелуев:biggrin:


город не важен, для этого мероприятия. :wink:

----------


## Mazaykina

> И мы хотим уже в Германию, только не зимой, пожалуйста


Витуся!!! А как я хочу, чтоб вас всех собрать! 



> пару раз поцеловался


А чего так мало? :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> город не важен,


*ГАРИК*,
 :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## ГАРИК

> Марин,  а нам впервой что-ли, прилетел в германию,
> пару раз поцеловался, kiss kiss и домой. :biggrin:





> А чего так мало? :biggrin:


хватит, куда больше-то! за три дня это-бы осилить
с вашим гостепреимством!  :br:  :eek: :eek: :eek: :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от ГАРИК
> город не важен,
> ГАРИК,
> ...





> хватит, куда больше-то! за три дня это-бы осилить
> с вашим гостепреимством!


чтоб осилить гостеприимство и нужно выбрать город....короче это вам не важно, а нам нужно проявиь гостеприимство :br:  :br:  :br: kisskisskiss

----------


## BESElka

Ребята, смотрю на вас и тааакиие завидки берут!!!!...kuku:rolleyes:kiss :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ГАРИК

> чтоб осилить гостеприимство и нужно выбрать город....короче это вам не важно, а нам нужно проявиь гостеприимствоkisskisskiss


а нам что
Берлин что Вашингтон что "Полет" лиш-бы kiss :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## ГАРИК

> Ребята, смотрю на вас и тааакиие завидки берут!!!!...kuku:rolleyes:kiss



да пожалуйста. kiss

----------


## Витка

Да вот надо бы тему открыть на форуме кто составит компанию на недельку отдохнуть где-нить в середине июля или августа.
А то тут некоторые тышком-нышком....
А для поцелуев не важен город!
Мне больше Гамбург понравился, чем Берлин, но это уж на ваше усмотрение, где сможете принять...

----------


## ГАРИК

> Да вот надо бы тему открыть на форуме кто составит компанию на недельку отдохнуть где-нить в середине июля или августа.
> А то тут некоторые тышком-нышком....
> А для поцелуев не важен город!
> Мне больше Гамбург понравился, чем Берлин, но это уж на ваше усмотрение, где сможете принять...


да пожалуйста. kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss

----------


## PAN

> смотрю на вас и тааакиие завидки берут!!!!.


А я тебе говорил...:wink:...:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*ГАРИК*, да спасибо!!!!!!!!!! Но в  натуре-то приятнее чмоки получать :)
По фоткам посмотри - все такие счастливые сразу становятся!!! Тают!!!

----------


## ГАРИК

> *ГАРИК*, да спасибо!!!!!!!!!! Но в  натуре-то приятнее чмоки получать :)
> По фоткам посмотри - все такие счастливые сразу становятся!!! Тают!!!


:eek: Согласен.

----------


## BESElka

> А я тебе говорил...:wink:...:biggrin:


Теперь я буду к тебе больше прислушиваться  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## skomorox

> Мне больше Гамбург понравился, чем Берлин,


какие разборчивые! :wink:Я, например, в них не была! :Aga:

----------


## Элен

> какие разборчивые! Я, например, в них не была!


Я тоже ещё...

----------


## insuminka

А я была и в Берлине и в Гамбурге:tongue: , но Нюрнберг,Мюнхен,Регенсбург, Штутгарт...как-то ближе...ко мне по крайней мере:rolleyes:

----------


## Ася_О

> А я была и в Берлине и в Гамбурге:tongue: , но Нюрнберг,Мюнхен,Регенсбург, Штутгарт...как-то ближе...ко мне по крайней мере:rolleyes:


мы тебе, конечно верим, и даже доверяем, на когда билеты заказывать?  :Oj:

----------


## бригантина

Вот нафлудили....
По теме рассказываейте!!!
Собрались тут в Германию... 
Сначала за Москву отчитайтесь полностью.:mad:

----------


## Коше4ка

Всем привет!!!:smile: :Ok: 
 Я только сегодня прилетела в Баку, сразу за комп!!! Всем ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за встречу, теплые слова знакомство воочию!!! Прочитать все еще не успела, дошла только до 12  страницы, а сейчас - бегу на заказ!!! Жаль, что так поздно вышла на связь, но тем не менее, я уже здесь!!! 
Всем ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ спасибо!!! И до встречи!!! Люблю вас!!!
Ваша Кошечка!!! Мр-ррр. Мяу!!!

----------


## Лань

> Ваша Кошечка!!! Мр-ррр. Мяу!!!


Приятно слышать, Танюша, твоё "мр-ррр"! Удивительная кошечка! Сиреневая. Всем хочу рассказать: когда мы сели в машину к коронованной (как оказалось, это был сам царь-Кащей) особе Жене на Кунцевской станции метро, а потом подъехали к магазину, Татьяна всем нам скромненько так заявила, что является Звездой и требует к себе нежного обращения. Я, конечно, сразу после этих слов сиреневые пушинки от Таниной кофточки к себе в кармашек припрятала, до сих пор храню. Звезда ведь, самая настоящая! Спасибо тебе, Танюша, за талант и добрую душу!

----------


## юрик71

*Коше4ка*,
 привет Машеньке, так соскучился!
выставляй фото побыстрее, все ждут с нетерпением!

----------


## insuminka

Танюшка,привет! :flower:  Все уже заскучали без тебя и Машутки! Все хотят видео увидеть:rolleyes: Ждём твоего разрешения :Aga:

----------


## insuminka

> мы тебе, конечно верим, и даже доверяем, на когда билеты заказывать?



Асюня, с этим вопросом к Маринке, без неё никак этот вопрос не решить, а она у нас человек занятый, у неё много всяких важных дел, я её и так своими идеями достала, но вот молчу уже второй день..... так, что будем ждать, когда у неё будут каникулы и появится время ,всё-таки хочется проявить гостеприимство и чтобы все остались довольны встречей, чтобы всем хватило чмоковkisskisskiss:, пива br: :br:  :br: и нашего радушия:-)))

----------


## PAN

> чтобы все остались довольны встречей, чтобы всем хватило чмоков:, пива br:и нашего радушия:-)))


Эта чо??? Теперь деньги в левый карман (т.е. на новую встречу) - начинать в ойрах откладывать???:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

> в ойрах


нашенское слово!:biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

*skomorox*,
 А нас уже обучили!!!:tongue:

----------


## Коше4ка

> *sos!!!!* 
> Вы мне лучше скажите, чего с ребенком делать! Собирается во двор. Спрашивает: 
> -Мам, я достаточно респектно выгляжу, чтоб пойти погулять? :eek: А в последние дни интересуется, 
> сможем ли мы сварганить ей шапочку с вуалькой.... синенькую :eek: Шо делать... шо делать?????? :biggrin:


Доченьке передайте, что куплю я ей такую шапочку! Постараюсь синенькую найти, только вот ждать придется, возможно, долго.:rolleyes:

----------


## Коше4ка

ЛЮДИ-и-и-и-ииии!!!
Вы не поверите! Засела за комп, читаю взахлеб, остановиться не могу!!! Сижу у открытого балкона, чую запах: семечки никак, кто-то жарит!!! Минут через 20!!! Мысли: про семечки, явно, забыли, горят... Еще минут через 40... Запах какой-то навязчивый!!! 
Блин!!! Я же горох поставила варить!!! Бегом на кухню, а там угольки в кастрюльке!!! 
Еще чуть-чуть и кастрюля бы расплавилась!!! Дом пропитался ароматами и похоже надолго!!!! Теперь соседи думают: у кого это семечки сгорели?!
Меня родители мужа заждались тоже. Шашлыки жарят, невестка любимая приехала, а я вылезти отсюда не могу - подсела!!! Каждую страничку дочитываю и говорю себе: ну, вот, последнюю, еще одну дочитаю, а потом пойду и так уже 17 страниц!!! Впереди столько интересного!!! Мр-р, мяу!!! Мурчу от удовольствия!!!

----------


## PAN

> подсела!!! Каждую страничку дочитываю и говорю себе: ну, вот, последнюю, еще одну дочитаю, а потом пойду и так уже 17 страниц!!! Впереди столько интересного!!!


Все мы через это однажды прошли... :Aga:

----------


## insuminka

> Эта чо??? Теперь деньги в левый карман (т.е. на новую встречу) - начинать в ойрах откладывать???
> __________________



И ни только тебе:wink: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> ПАН, Алёночка, Тамерлан...
> Ну и Карен... конечно Карен... как без него...
> Карена видно???...:rolleyes:


:biggrin:...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1320395.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alyo-nochka

Ребятки, и что у вас с глазками?! :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Ребятки, и что у вас с глазками?!


Пучим (топырим) для важности, соответственно моменту...:biggrin:

----------


## Снорк

а на переферии встречи не планируются?:frown:

----------


## PAN

> а на переферии встречи не планируются?


Это например где???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

Очень жаль , что у меня не получились первые кадры встречи у метро, спасибо Олежке МОРО, что он тоже был вооружен  :flower: 
Девочки, разбираем Юру!!!! :smile:




Если кого не устроят Юрины размеры , пришлю по почте крупным планом :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> разбираем Юру!!!!


А ещё, чтобы на Юру не падала тень от пальмы - одна очень героическая девушка держала веточку... :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1341900m.jpg[/IMG]

Соответственно тень падала не на Юру, а на неё...:biggrin:

Но мы исправили вспышкой... :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1342924.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alyo-nochka

Героическая девушка! Соседка по комнате! Творческая Чебурашка! :flower:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*Саша! Нонна!* Безумно приятно было познакомиться! :flower: 




*девочки, работаем на правую камеру ....*

----------


## Annon

Алён, нам тоже было очччень приятно познакомиться))) :flower:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*Анюта, помаши папе ручкой* :wink:


*Паша! Америка!*  :Vah:

----------


## бригантина

> чтобы всем хватило чмоков:, пива


Только водку с золотом не предлагайте больше!
хадость...
а вот по Берлинским колбаскам скучаю.......
И что там за напиток горячий на каждом углу предлагали?...класс!!!

----------


## бригантина

А вообще , ребятки, такие все замечательные....люблю!!!

----------


## insuminka

> Только водку с золотом не предлагайте больше!
> хадость...
> а вот по Берлинским колбаскам скучаю.......
> И что там за напиток горячий на каждом углу предлагали?...класс!!!


Нет, с золотом не будем предлагать, у нас есть и получше водочка. Всем понравилась, или?



А ещё у нас есть Баварские сосиски:






есть ещё национальная еда, это Schweinshaxe - это запечёная свиная рулька


 и
Eisbein - это варёная свиная рулька, да и называется "ледяная нога", т.к. при таком способе приготовления слой сала да и шкура остаются белыми. На любителя блюдо, но попробовать нужно :Ok:

----------


## юрик71

*insuminka*,
чтобы все это стояло на столе в следующий раз!

----------


## insuminka

> И что там за напиток горячий на каждом углу предлагали?...класс!!!



Ой, ещё про замечательный напиток забыла - ЭТО GLÜHWEIN.
Но его продают только на рождество.



Самая известная рождественская ярмарка, конечно, Нюрнбергская. Нюрнбергский рождественский рынок ежегодно посещают более двух миллионов человек. Этот город сам по себе уже настраивает на сказочный лад, особенно район Старого города, с его домами из коричневого песчаника, фасадами, за которыми, похоже, до сих пор живут герои сказок братьев Гримм. 



Это впечатление усиливается пряничными человечками, не более 15 сантиметров, которые здесь продаются на каждом углу. Здесь же можно попробовать местный напиток из меда, а также знаменитые нюрнбергские колбаски (Weckla). Что касается товаров - то прилавки буквально ломятся от керамики и рождественских игрушек, тканей, свечей, красивейшей посуды и других сувениров. Можно купить не только милые безделушки, ведь многие предприятия привозят на Нюрнбергскую ярмарку свою продукцию.

Ну а главный напиток Рождества - глинтвейн (Glühwein). В отличие от России, он не готовится, а заранее покупается в литровых бутылках, но даже это делает его самым вкусным глинтвейном в мире. Ягодный, вишневый, сливовый, абрикосовый - количество сортов зашкаливает за возможные пределы! Обычно кружечка глинтвейна стоит 2-3 евро,






 но если вы хотите привезти сувенир - зайдите в любой магазин, и за эту цену вы найдете уже целую бутылку рождественского напитка.




НУ ВОТ ГДЕ-ТО ТАК О НАШИХ КРАЯХ :Aga:

----------


## insuminka

> чтобы все это стояло на столе в следующий раз!



Вы приезжайте, а у нас уже будет всё стоять!:biggrin:

Главное вас всем этим ( и не только этим :br:  :br:  :br: kisskisskiss) возбудить:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

В Германии:biggrin:

----------


## Коше4ка

Ммммм.... Изюминка!!! Какая вкуснятина!!!

Я тоже постараюсь сейчас выложить фотки, но после столь подробных фотоотчетов - это дело, чувствую, будет не из легких!!!

*Спасибо большое Ириночке, нашей Рыжей Скво, за видео с Машенькой! Вот ссылочки. Всем приятного просмотра!!!*

*Машенька. Часть 1*
http://www.youtube.com/yra586?gl=RU&.../0/SEPxIizCORI


*Машенька. Часть 2*

http://www.youtube.com/yra586?gl=RU&.../1/eecBNo4WotA

----------


## Коше4ка

Это - я!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1326558m.jpg[/IMG]

А так я выгляжу на раритетной картине форума
[IMG]http://*********ru/1375697m.jpg[/IMG]

Мы - вместе!!! Что может быть лучше?!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1360337m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Коше4ка

А дорога далека, а дорога не легка... И все таки мы приехали!!! Ура!!! Мы на слете!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1354193m.jpg[/IMG]

И целого мира мало...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1359313m.jpg[/IMG]

Девченки...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1361360m.jpg[/IMG]

Девченки-мальчишки...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1359312m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Коше4ка

Говорят, ты - легенда?!..
Ка-а-нэ-э-шно!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1350096m.jpg[/IMG]

Аа-а! Крокодилы-бегемоты...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1338832m.jpg[/IMG]


Колхозники...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1327568m.jpg[/IMG]

Петь не дают... Эх! Чому я не сокил, чому не летаю...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1311184m.jpg[/IMG]



_Продолжение следует...._

----------


## Mazaykina

> А так я выгляжу на раритетной картине форума


Этот плакат стоит рядом и я каждый раз смотрю на него и вспоминаю встречу. Как же было здорво со всеми вами познакомиться.   :Ok:

----------


## BESElka

> Ммммм.... Изюминка!!! Какая вкуснятина!!!
> 
> Я тоже постараюсь сейчас выложить фотки, но после столь подробных фотоотчетов - это дело, чувствую, будет не из легких!!!
> 
> *Спасибо большое Ириночке, нашей Рыжей Скво, за видео с Машенькой! Вот ссылочки. Всем приятного просмотра!!!*


МАШЕНЬКА УМОРИЛА!!!...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Ok: Спасибо огромное!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Только вторую часть никак просмотреть не могу...kuku опять первая появляется... :Vah:

----------


## юрик71

Олег нарасхват

----------


## бригантина

*insuminka*,
 дразнилка!:rolleyes:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

новая фамилия...Олег Нарасхват...   :biggrin:  Звучит!

----------


## MOPO

> Олег нарасхват


Юра, когда ты хоть все это сфоткал??? :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> новая фамилия...Олег Нарасхват... Звучит!



Новый творческий пфсевдоним :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> insuminka,
> дразнилка!


Я не дразнюсь, я даю пищу (и напитки) для размышления:biggrin:

----------


## Акварелька

Посмотрела фотки, как здорово!!!! Огромное спасибо всем за встречу друзей, коллег, единомышленников! " Ах, как хочется вернуться в ПОЛЕТ!"

----------


## Mazaykina

> Только вторую часть никак просмотреть не могу... опять первая появляется..


Это я исправила. Сейчас все в порядке.

----------


## skomorox

нет, не в порядке - вместо второй части снова первая часть про Машу!

----------


## BESElka

> Это я исправила. Сейчас все в порядке.


Спасибо огромное! Читаю! Смотрю!...и получаю ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ!!! :Oj: Какие вы все молодцы! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## BESElka

> нет, не в порядке - вместо второй части снова первая часть про Машу!


:frown:..действительно.. опять Первая часть...:eek:

Если можно, то, пожалуйста, еще раз ссылочки дайте :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## юрик71

> Юра, когда ты хоть все это сфоткал??? :biggrin::biggrin:


не знаю,само как-то получилось! :Vah:

----------


## юрик71

Шалом *Ася О*

----------


## PAN

Ёжик-рэп... :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1329416.jpg[/IMG]

МММ... Мазайкина, Мусяня и МоТор...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1330440.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ludochka-69

Ура! Я добралась до компьютера! Всех  - целую! Люблю! Скучаю!

Банально, но: КАК ЗДОРОВО, ЧТО ВСЕ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ, СЕГОДНЯ СОБРАЛИСЬ!

----------


## Ludochka-69

Шабаш начинается!
Чертовки чертовски хороши!

Хлеб, соль примите,
Каравай вкусите!

Сообразим на шестерых!
Девчонки, налетай! По бутылке на человека!

Шведский стол в Турции – «отдыхает»!

Танцы на воде, е-е-е,
Таково ты не видал нигде…
(Ой, у воды, ы-ы-ы…)

Пожарить? Или сварить?

----------


## Ludochka-69

Машенька, Машенька, чем я то хуже?
Или личиком не вышел?

Новая эмблема ВДНХ (ВВЦ)
Скульптор Мухина, ой,  нет – Подмухина

Лучку левую вперед, а потом её назад,
Обе высоко поднять, и немного покричать.


Любовь с первого взгляда!

----------


## PAN

> Любовь с первого взгляда!


Это да....:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если можно, то, пожалуйста, еще раз ссылочки дайте


Странно с этими ссылками история. Копирую 2-ю часть- открывается первая... 
Девочки, задайте в поиске там Машенька и выйдет обе части. Я даже не могу здесь в ютубовском  окне выставить, видимо, как-то Ириша залила сложно.

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Для любопытных - мой скромный, на скору руку сделанный подарок :


Ежик,солнышко, спасибо за такой теплый,душевный ролик! Я-новичок,мало еще кого знаю, но у меня мурашки бегали по коже, и слезы накатывались. Так хочется быть с вами. Что за чудная музыка? Еще раз,спасибо!!!

----------


## Элен

Посмотрела обе части с маленькой Машенькой. Даааааа... хотелось бы познакомиться с такой любознательной девочкой. :Ok: А ещё я благодарна ей,что она людей показывает такими,какие они есть - настоящими,простыми.:smile:Умничка.

----------


## skomorox

> Посмотрела обе части с маленькой Машенькой.


Лена, как ты посмотрела обе части, если там залита 1 первая часть на обеих ссылках?
Я тоже хочу вторую посмотреть!




> Машенька. Часть 1
> http://www.youtube.com/yra586?gl=RU&.../0/SEPxIizCORI
> 
> Машенька. Часть 2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/yra586?gl=RU&.../1/eecBNo4WotA

----------


## бригантина

http://www.youtube.com/yra586?gl=RU&.../0/SEPxIizCORI
http://www.youtube.com/yra586?gl=RU&.../1/eecBNo4WotA
А вот так...

----------


## бригантина

Все проверила. Начало одинаковое несколько секунд, но это обе части.

----------


## skomorox

> http://www.youtube.com/yra586?gl=RU&.../0/SEPxIizCORI
> http://www.youtube.com/yra586?gl=RU&.../1/eecBNo4WotA
> А вот так...


теперь обе части, спасибо! Машенька - очень понравилась, профессионально и с юмором! Браво!

----------


## Mazaykina

> А ещё я благодарна ей,что она людей показывает такими,какие они есть


Аленка, ВОТ та изюминка, которую ты увидела, а мы никак не могли понять: что же так подкупает в этом номере!!! Казалось бы, столько раз смотрели всякие шоу, и кукольные в том числе, но это выпадает своей неординарностью. И дело не только в принципе интерактива, а именно в удивительном умении Танюшки увидеть характер человека. Ведь она специально попросила поставить ее номер не с самого начала, сказала: Я хочу ПОНАБЛЮДАТЬ за вами! Это не просто классный артист на сцене, ЭТО ЕЩЕ И ПСИХОЛОГ!!!
 Танечка, еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ тебе спасибо!!!!
Я очень надеюсь, что ты с Машенькой еще не раз побываешь на встречах, но и приедешь в Германию! Ты обещаааала, я тебя за язык не тянулаааа.... :biggrin:
Танюш, а ты выложи фотку, которую мне присылала, где у тебя все куклы сидят на диванчике! Вот это зрелище!!!!

----------


## Коше4ка

[QUOTE=Mazaykina;2746550]
Я очень надеюсь, что ты с Машенькой еще не раз побываешь на встречах, но и приедешь в Германию! Ты обещаааала, я тебя за язык не тянулаааа.... :biggrin:



_Рассказала Машеньке о вашем приглашении, так она , как коза сидорова, скачет по дому!!!!kuku, придется воспитанием заняться...
Передает привет! Скучает, конечно!!!!:rolleyes:_

----------


## Коше4ка

> Танюш, а ты выложи фотку, которую мне присылала, где у тебя все куклы сидят на диванчике! Вот это зрелище!!!!




От, они!!! Мои любименькие!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1362207m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Коше4ка

Обещанное продолжение..

Я сказал: на колени и пить!!!...
Указующему персту - все подвластны!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1340703m.jpg[/IMG]


Изображаем оленей... ..Неси меня олень...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1326367m.jpg[/IMG]

Машенька и её друзья!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1354014m.jpg[/IMG]

Договор любить и жаловать - подписан!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1374494m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Коше4ка

восток - дело тонкое.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1359134m.jpg[/IMG]

Сляпотьку поплавь!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1346846m.jpg[/IMG]

Давай обнимимся!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1350942m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Коше4ка

Конкурс: у кого язык длиннее...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1319198m.jpg[/IMG]

С полу слова, с полувзгляда...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1316126m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Коше4ка

Принцесса в роли священника, благословляет.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1375505m.jpg[/IMG]


Ну... Я подумаю...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1360145m.jpg[/IMG]

Эх! Умеет Машка довести до слез!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1364241m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Коше4ка

Чьи крылышки больше...
Юра, просто свои аккуратненько припрятал под восточной рубашкой. А так они у него дли-инны-ы-е-е-е... Ну, просто ангел!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1342737m.jpg[/IMG]

Давай поженимся?!
Ежик встретился с ежихой!!! Все счастливы!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1334545m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## BESElka

> Это например где???...:rolleyes:


Я теперь, как отрывной календарь :Aga: :biggrin: Буду напоминать!!!
 ...:rolleyes:...хотя сегодня и 14 число, но мне разрешено подергать ПАНа за штаны!!!kuku
Жду новостей! :Vah:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Коше4ка

Слава КПСС, IN-КU, миру во всем мире...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1326353m.jpg[/IMG]

Изюминка!!! Хороша-то как!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1312017m.jpg[/IMG]

Пока никто не видит... Танюша вспомнит-вздрогнет...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1368336m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Коше4ка

Было и такое...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1352976m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1359120m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1344784m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

Коментарии Танюши - в ее стиле! Так и слышится голос Машеньки... Скучаю...  :Oj: 
Эх, ребята, кто не знаком с этими двумя очаровательными девушками- СТООООЛЬКО потерялииииии.

----------


## BESElka

Посмотрела и фото и видео, почитала ваши комментарии и отдельные возгласы! :Ok: Получила массу удовольствия!!! :Aga: :biggrin: ВОТ ЭТО Я ПОНИМАЮ НАСТОЯЩИЙ ОТЧЕТ!!! :Ok: 
Заочно, но побывала везде!... И моя "встреча с вами" начиналась еще тогда, когда вы еще спешили на встречу, обмениваясь телефонами, ждали прибывающих на вокзале..Узнавали друг друга издалека... не знаю как, но наверное, в глазах... а может и над головами был какой то опознавательный знак... )))) ...потом Попали под дождь!.. Регистрация...расселение.. первые знакомства... первые эмоции!!! Боже мой!! Я это переживала всё, сидя за компьютером, далеко от вас.. вместе с вами!  .. Стояла на коленях и пила мухоморовку - морщилась!, но по всем правилам проходила обряд посвящения... Участвовала в съезде, голосовала за президента... Мой голос за монитором прошу тоже учесть! Прослушала выступления ПАНа, Мазайкиной и Кострова.. Видела печать... Жду публикации устава... 
Машеньку смотрела много раз! УМНИЧКИ!!! Пишу немного сумбурно.. это от переполнения чувствами...
Ребята! Какие вы молодцы! У меня слов нет! Сплошные эмоции!!! Я вас всех люблю!  :flower: kiss :flower:

----------


## solist64

> В Германии


С такими женщинами хоть куда!

----------


## insuminka

> С такими женщинами хоть куда!



 :Oj: Заметь, ты сам это сказал, будешь первым в списке:biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

продолжаем наслаждаться!

яркое выступление Инны Ежика


выступление Чебурашки, еще до замужества!


сюрприз от Машеньки!


группа под управлением гламурной Нюхи!


хочу Дуняшу!


Саша Титов и Люба Успенская, два в одном!

----------


## Витка

*юрик71*, не зря ты ходил с таким фотоаппаратиищем!!! Фотки - качественные!! Супер!!! Молодчинка!!! и подписи радуют :)))))))))

----------


## insuminka

> Саша Титов и Люба Успенская, два в одном!


ПЛЮС БЭК ВОКАЛ:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Саша Титов и Люба Успенская, два в одном!


Все в образе, но Карен- это что-то!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Мелодика

Я только вернулась с гастролей. Блеск!!! Слова все завтра..........

----------


## Жаннэт

Утром приехала с дачи – сразу за комп – к вам!!! Инета, к сожалению на даче нет – звонила МаЛене – спрашивала новости.
К сожалению – сегодня много встреч со свадьбами – только сейчас смогла сесть за комп.
Эмоции переполняют, поэтому писать очень сложно. 

Марина(О Mazaykina)  - с МаЛеной долго думали – как разделите наш подарок! [IMG]http://*********ru/1323335m.jpg[/IMG]
Как же ты его довезла?

Приятное знакомство с V.Kostrov. Володя!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1369414m.jpg[/IMG]
 Когда «ты –вы» брали у меня блок питания к ноуту –, а потом меня искали, что бы вернуть этот блок,то  обращение( на весь коридор гостиницы) – где эта девочка – очень приятно!!!!
Знакомство с Инной( Ёжик) – ну до ёжика – ей очень далеко! Милая, обворожительная, рассудительная – можно продолжать и продолжать …… Когда зашла на ее сайт – то именно такой себе её и представляла!
Марья( модератор) – такая какая на форуме. Прямая, правдивая, и … «Да ладно вам..." – не говори – это действительно так -  слушать, слушать и…. после общения с тобой и Инной хочется   расти в профессиональном  плане. 

Про всех написать не удастся, но  спасибо всем за приятное знакомство и общение!
Послала всем, что обещала на почту – ловите! Остальным – все в личку!


Карен! Я такая .... как ! Могла забыть!!! Боже такой мужчина!!! Не возможно  устоять! Надо видеть, знакомиться и общаться!!!!Абажаю! Дашу, канэчно, тоже!


Нотечка, Танюшка! Спасибо, что мы вссееее смогли собраться и познакомиться!

----------


## КАРЕН

*Жаннэт*,
 Не поверишь-Я тоже только что вернулся с дачи:wink:Спасибо за теплые слова-ВЫ ТОЖЕ ЧУДО.....чмоки-чмоки :Oj: 
 И главное,сразу зашел посмотреть,выложили ли Вашу песню и карикатуры....Векоса вижу,остальных нет....надо иссправить.....
 А ПЕСНЮ ,ну,ООООЧЕНЬ ЖДУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!МаЛенаааааааа выходиииииииииии :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Я знаю, КАК приятно получать подарки! Но я также знаю, КАК их приятно дарить!!! А если это еще и победителям, то сто крат приятнее!
На встрече были вручены подарки тем, кто стал победителями конкурсов, проводимых на форуме. Об этом вы скоро узнаете, посмотрев ролик с Юбилея! Ждем Володю Кострова!

----------


## Жаннэт

Про песню и слайд-шоу к ней! 
Слайд-шоу с песней  решили немного доделать - постараюсь на этой неделе съездить к МаЛене - вот тогда и выложим. Песня у неё, а слайд-шоу у меня!
Карен! Исправляюсь - выкладываю, что есть....
[IMG]http://*********ru/1322334m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1323358m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1312094m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1373521m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1362257m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1360209m.jpg[/IMG]

Это кого я фотографировала близко для слайд-шоу. 
Практически никого не знали - рисовала моя знакомая. МаЛена потратила по-моему целый день - вытаскивала ваши фото с аватарок. А потом я  - 3 дня бегала к подружке - так нарисовано - похож или нет!Сидели и угадывали характеры ваши.  Созвоны с МаЛеной - как назвать? 
Теперь то все проще - мы вас всех знаем и любим! :Aga:

----------


## ЛиСС

> а на переферии встречи не планируются?:frown:


В ноябре будет Школа мастеров хорошего настроения в Челябинске!

----------


## Коше4ка

*Карен!!!*

Машенька крестиком вышивает твой портрет!!!

Всем передает привет!!! Мечтает поцеловать всех в 4 щечки. Согласна даже на то, чтобы её задушили в объятьях!!!

Удивительно то, что все строчки ожили и зазвучали каждый своим голосом. И теперь, действительно,  читаются не своим голосом, а голосом и интонацией писавшего. Это волшебное чудо!!! Все стали живыми и близкими!!!

Мы с Машенькой любим вас!!! ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ!!!

----------


## Cradle

Всем приветы!!! Вот тоже решил постучаться к вам. Жена только и говорит последнее время, что о вас всех и вашей встрече. Побывал на слёте что называется "одним глазком", очень понравилось общение с людьми творческими. С кем довелось пообщаться лично - огромный привет! 



> [b]МаЛенаааааааа выходиииииииииии


Ну сейчас чейчас...освобождаю ноутбук и оставляю вас на едине с МаЛеной  :Aga:

----------


## МаЛена

> оставляю вас на едине с МаЛеной


Спасибо, спасибо, дорогой  :Oj:  и дверь за собой закрой когда будешь выходить из комнаты :biggrin: и ещё - сына забери пока я буду занята :rolleyes:

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!! Добралась на конец-таки!!! Сейчас попробую выбрать что-нибудь из фоточек, чего здесь ещё не бывало :tongue:

----------


## Мелодика

*Коше4ка*,
 Татусь, тебе удалось все-таки попасть в клинику? Если да, то как сходила? Чтобы не засорать тему, напиши мне в личку пожалуйста, а то я переживаю.

----------


## МаЛена

Олег: "Уффффф...вот и встретились" 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1319274m.jpg[/IMG]
А вот и девчонки  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1326442m.jpg[/IMG]
Как же они чертовски хороши!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1314154m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

продолжаем...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1315178m.jpg[/IMG]
Берегите природу мать вашу!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1370477m.jpg[/IMG]
Кощеюшка и Дарья-Прекрасная...ну и я
[IMG]http://*********ru/1369453m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

Гордость моей фототеки: Мама-Ёжик и Я =)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/1375597m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

Ох, какой же это мужчина!!! Вах!!! Я тащусь с него! Все женщины у его ног  :Aga:  Любвиобильный Кареша  :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1363309m.jpg[/IMG]
Зацеловывает целиком и полностью, аж до кончиков пальцев :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1358189m.jpg[/IMG]
Ах, как жзе всё было вкусно!!! ням-ням!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1343853m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

А вот так выглядят тамбовские волки :biggrin: секси! (Юрик, прости меня:biggrin:)
[IMG]http://*********ru/1347949m.jpg[/IMG]
Вальс!!! Ярославль-Германия
[IMG]http://*********ru/1334637m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1321325m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

Похожи? внешностью - да! но не боле...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1326445m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КАРЕН

*Cradle*,
 И ты попааааааал:wink: :Pivo: 



> Спасибо, спасибо, дорогой  и дверь за собой закрой когда будешь выходить из комнаты  и ещё - сына забери пока я буду занята


 Ржууууууууууу:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Зацеловывает целиком и полностью, аж до кончиков пальцев


Обратите внимание на юного МкртчЯна!!!  :Ok:  Вот где растет школа! У кого у наших девочки в возрасте от 5 до 15? Остерегайтесь! Это будет ВАХ, какой мужчина!!!  :Oj:

----------


## МаЛена

Крепкие объятия, счастливые лица
[IMG]http://*********ru/1369452m.jpg[/IMG]
Вкуууснаааааааааа!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1367404m.jpg[/IMG]
И снова девчонки  :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1359212m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

Я влюбилась в девчушку  :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1347948m.jpg[/IMG]
Машенька, я скучаю!!! (уверена. ни я одна)  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1335660m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КАРЕН

> Обратите внимание на юного МкртчЯна!!!  Вот где растет школа! У кого у наших девочки в возрасте от 5 до 15? Остерегайтесь! Это будет ВАХ, какой мужчина!!!


 Марин,а я сразу и не заметил этот взгляд :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## МаЛена

> Обратите внимание на юного МкртчЯна!!!


не из родни, а в родню пацан  :Ok:

----------


## МаЛена

Без комментариев...:biggrin: ( муж ещё не видел  :Ha: )
[IMG]http://*********ru/1371503m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1373551m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1360239m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> муж ещё не видел


:biggrin:...

----------


## Жаннэт

> муж ещё не видел


Я спятала примерно такие  же фото, даже выкладывать не буду! 
Боюсь вообще тогда мой меня никуда  уже не пустит!

----------


## МаЛена

Танюш, до сих пор вспоминаю нашу первую с тобой встречу и Жени и Ноти...ржунемогу...злобный гномик :biggrin: но ведь первое впечатление обманчиво  :Aga:  ноночь всё исправила :biggrin: ты вела себя кулюторно у койке рядышком со мной :biggrin: :Aga:  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1337711m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

> Я спятала примерно такие  же фото, даже выкладывать не буду!


ну надеюсь мне то ты их привезёшь, покажешь? :biggrin:

----------


## МаЛена

А ещё мы много пели...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1353070m.jpg[/IMG]
танцевали...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1345902m.jpg[/IMG]
и просто наслаждались общением!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1335662m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

Ребята!!! Спасибо вам за прекрасно проведённое время!!! Я вас всех обожаю!!!

----------


## MOPO

*МаЛена*,
Классные фотки!!!! Хотим ещееееееееееее :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

*МОРО*, остальное у Жаннэт. Мы с ней по очереди дежурили с фотоаппаратом ;-)

----------


## Мелодика

*insuminka*,
 Иннуль, а ты где в Баварии живешь? А то я после 17.07 собираюсь посетить славный город Мюнхен, попить пивка, пошопиться, маленькую шпану повыгуливать. :biggrin:
Насмотрелась на твои колбаски, рульки и т.д., слюнки так и потекли. Нахлынули воспоминания, думаю пора ехать.

----------


## юрик71

Еще компромат на Карена!


кто девушку поет, потом на ней не женится!


самая страшная тайна-краковская


за рульку с пивом!


вот и сына научил премудростям обхождения с женщинами!
(а с Машенькой-это у них семейное?)


отдай микрофон!

----------


## insuminka

> Зацеловывает целиком и полностью, аж до кончиков пальцев


Это он в благодарность, что я накормила его бутербродом :Vah:  Просто он был оооооочень голодный:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> за рульку с пивом!



Неа, Юрик, он тогда ещё про пиво не знал....это просто две рульки встретились:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

> С кем довелось пообщаться лично - огромный привет!


В следующий раз сам тоже приезжай))) :br:  :br:  :br:  :Aga: :smile:

----------


## МаЛена

> В следующий раз сам тоже приезжай)))


боюсь тогда придётся всем семейством сразу kuku
[IMG]http://*********ru/1350003m.jpg[/IMG]
(наш деть только один :biggrin: тот который справа  :Aga: )

----------


## тулячка

> От, они!!! Мои любименькие!!!


Татьяна!!! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ДОСТАВЛЕННОЕ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ!!!! Машенька просто чудо! Никогда не видела ничего подобного!  Просто даже и слов нет от восхищения!!! [IMG]http://s3.******info/9a3110b35540f5c91156df537555c7c0.gif[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://s14.******info/04a4def01912de6b12d0cf78a95af6f8.gif[/IMG]
P.S.  Обращаюсь ко всем, кто смог подарить нам отличное настроение! Спасибо вам  и за фото, и за видео!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ РЕБЯТА!!! КАКИЕ ЖЕ ВЫ ВСЕ ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ!!!! *С такими людьми как вы, жизнь прекрасна!!!*  
[IMG]http://s13.******info/da3ef9613ac2a2a1312f22e6d758a36f.gif[/IMG]

----------


## insuminka

> собираюсь посетить славный город Мюнхен, попить пивка, пошопиться, маленькую шпану повыгуливать.



Ируська!!!!Я живу в 2-х часах езды от Мюнхена!!! Ты к кому-то едешь? Мы должны ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО встретиться!!!!!!!!!!! :flower: kiss :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Мелодика

> Я живу в 2-х часах езды от Мюнхена!!! Ты к кому-то едешь? Мы должны ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО встретиться!


Супер!!! У меня друзья живут в Моренвайсе, но я туда поеду наверное на один, ну максимум на 2 дня пообщаться. А основное время буду проводить в Мюнхене. 09.07 иду в п-во на собеседование, а 17.07 у Вероники д.р., поэтому полечу где-то в 20-х числах. В общем будем держать руку на пульсе. Как только у меня все будет понятно по срокам, я тебе сразу же в личку отпишу и мы договоримся где, когда и сколько будем брать!!! :biggrin: 
А потом будут чмоки-чмоки в 4 щечки, вспомним добрым словом всех наших, съедим все рульки и колбаски, запьем Королем Людвиком, напоследок все смажем Вильямсом за наш любимый Ин-Ку. Обязательно попоем отрядные песни. А для страждущих выставим фотоотчет!
Хорошую программу я придумала?

----------


## insuminka

> Хорошую программу я придумала?


СУПЕРСКАЯ!!! :Ok:  Ирусь, я придумаю ещё чего0нибудь интересного:wink:

----------


## insuminka

А может быть кто-нибудь захочет присоединиться?:wink:kiss :br:

----------


## Мелодика

> Ирусь, я придумаю ещё чего0нибудь интересного


Отлично! Вот и договорились!!!kisskiss

----------


## volkomor

Как правильно и точно сказано в одном замечательном фильме: БУДЕМ ЖИТЬ!

----------


## юрик71

Азербайждан может гордиться!


сообразим на троих?


я как достаточно респектно выгляжу?


по две щечки с каждой стороны!


площадь была красная!


когда мне хорошо, тогда всем хорошо!


почетная грамота и шоколадный фонтан в подарок! 
такого Азербайджан не переживет!

----------


## MOPO

*юрик71*,
Юра - красавчик!!!!!!!!!!! Крутые фотки!!!!!!! Требуем настойчиво еще!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Ребятки, Скво вернулась! Неожиданно сдуло меня, но уже дома.
Холодильник был пуст, семья голодала..... чичас к плите, завтра в ютуб.... 
попробую достать чего-нибудь интересное....
 Люблю всех и скучаю до невозможности!
 Фотки пролистала - какое же это чудо, что вы все у меня есть! :Oj: 

*Танюшке и Машеньке*   :Oj:  Согласны шапочку ждать многие лета  :Aga: :biggrin:

*Мазайкиной* - сегодня все сотворила, чего должна была  :Ha: 




> Обратите внимание на юного МкртчЯна!!!  Вот где растет школа! У кого у наших девочки в возрасте от 5 до 15? Остерегайтесь! Это будет ВАХ, какой мужчина!!!


 Мы с Нюхой покорены и подписываемся полностью!  :Oj:

----------


## MOPO

*Рыжая Скво*,
Ируся - мы скучали!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## юрик71

*Рыжая Скво*,

встречай знакомые лица!


респектно


а где шапочка с вуалькой?

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> встречай знакомые лица!


 :Oj:  Это все МОЁ ЛЮБИМОЕ!!! :Oj: 

*ВИДЕО С МАШЕНЬКОЙ ВЕРНУЛА НА ПРЕЖНЕЕ МЕСТО*
*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132477*
*Все что случиться еще - будет там же* :Aga:

----------


## Мелодика

*юрик71*,
 Юрочка, слов нет, один звукоряд....

----------


## Витка

> Всем приветы!!! Вот тоже решил постучаться к вам.


И вам - взаимные приветы!!! Мы рады. что и вы тоже с нами, значит, ещё одна семья будет ездить на втсерчи вместе :)))) Что не может, не радовать!!!

----------


## Ludochka-69

Ну, просто волшебница!

Мы все вокруг лишь только хор, а ты – наш главный дирижер!

Нет, друзья,  это не для банкета, это для победителя конкурса.

Вместо именинного торта – именинный шар от Машеньки и Танюшки.

А девчата все у нас,
Просто - супер, высший класс!
За Кареном и в гарем,
Стройным шагом – без проблем!



В такие вот моменты, звучать, готовы без конца
Наши громкие аплодисменты!

Последний миг желанной встречи.

----------


## Витка

> всем семейством сразу


Это здорово!!! такая семья классная!!! Уже пора начинать с семейных традиций на форумских встречах!!!

*юрик71*, твои подписи - неотразимы!!!
Спасибо большущее всем за выставленные фото - не успеваю смотреть...

Иришка (Рыжая Скво), жениха Нюське уже нашли (Думаю, Каренчик, не против), опыт по проведению форумских свадеб у нас есть, осталось детей довырастить и усё.... Супер!!!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> осталось детей довырастить и усё


 :biggrin:
 Шутки шутками, но я рада, что у Нюхи появился такой приятель.
Удивительно добрый парень. Папе и семейству браво! Привет бабушкам!!!

Не удержалась!
*Дети форума.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1367188.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1345684.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Annon

> боюсь тогда придётся всем семейством сразу


Лен, ты не бойся)))
А мы порадуемся. У тебя такая красивая семья (все без исключения)... тьфу-тьфу :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ой, сижу, любуюсь - какие все СВЕТЛЫЕ!!! Ребята, несмотря на жутко бессонные ночи, ведь спали -то по 2-3 часа, посмотрите на эти лица, это же просто чудо!!! Вы все не просто красивы, вы сама энергетика!! Это касается всех до едного, без исключения!!! А про детей- вообще молчу....
Я вас люблю, мои родные!  И надеюсь, что в следующем году мы опять встретимся и также здорво потусим!

----------


## Лань

Уважаемый админ, Мариночка!!! Хочу ещё сказать спасибо, что в нужный момент дёрнула меня за руку и со словами - "Пойдём скорее, это же темир-комуз!" - повела слушать Александра Титова. Очарована, околдована, загипнотизирована этим самым темир-комузом и многогранным талантом Александра! Страшно подумать, что я по своей рассеянности могла это пропустить... Спасибо!!!

----------


## ФИНН

Всем привет -  ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ1111

----------


## КАРЕН

Ирочка,Ребята ВСЕ еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО.....за то,что ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!!!!
 Когда мы уходили,мой Давид сказал-пап,у тебя такие прикольные друзья!!!:smile:

----------


## Волдед

*КАРЕН*,
 А он знает какой у него прикольный папа???:biggrin:

----------


## Мелодика

> Дети форума.


Иришь, они у нас такие сладкие!

----------


## люмилла

Поздравляю с днем рождения всех кто создавал этот форум!И всех кто находится на нем.Желаю и дальше процветать что бы отметить следующий юбилей.

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ФОРУМ И ФОРУМЧАНЕ!*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1373393m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## юрик71

*Мелодика*,
Твоя маленькая шпана-очень прикольное и милое создание! Было приятно с ней пообщаться!

Мелодика умудрялась кормить ребенка и показывать, как правильно не только дышать, но готовить аппарат перед выступлением!


великая м ужасная Мусяня!


все ловили не только каждое ее слово, но и ее трехступенчатое дыхание!


Инна - первая на эшафоте!


как сказала Мусяня, во мне ей не понравились мои губы-плохо, говорит, работают!


слушайте, как поет шпана!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

:Sorry:  Ребят, у меня проблема на ютубе... :Shok: 
Имею такую картину:

*"Неизвестная ошибка" бета-версии инструмента загрузки*  :Unknw: 

Отправляла письмо администрации. Есть ответ:

*Мы узнали о сообщении "Произошла неизвестная ошибка", которое иногда
 возникает при использовании бета-версии инструмента загрузки. 
Спасибо за понимание, сейчас этот вопрос изучается.*

 Несколько видео готово к печати (зачеркнуто) эфиру, но загрузить нет возможности.... Жду!!!!!! :Ha:  :Ha:  :Ha:

----------


## КАРЕН

> А он знает какой у него прикольный папа???


 А папа скромный:rolleyes:

----------


## Annon

> А папа скромный:rolleyes:


...но достаточно респектно выглядит:biggrin::biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> достаточно респектно выглядит


Карен, если дашь разрешение - выставлю фото из бани - там чисто Апппполон... 
Не фото - а подарок всей дамской половине...:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> "Пойдём скорее, это же темир-комуз!"


простите меня, тёмную... что такое темир-комуз???? мне очень стыдно!!!

*Рыжая Скво*, спасибо, что не удержалась!!! Дети - это такая радость!!!

----------


## MOPO

*PAN*,
Паша выставляй Карена!!!!!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> темир-комуз?


 Похоже та штука, на которой Титов играл - Комус! А темир....  Сакс у него какой был?
Тенор? Вот и с комусом наверно такая же история... Эт я мыслю в слух... ютуб кровь попил... не спится.

----------


## PAN

> PAN,
> Паша выставляй Карена!!!!!


Тут дело тонкое - тока с его разрешения... (хотя всё в рамках)

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> подарок


 ХОТИМ ПОДАРОК!!!! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> ютуб кровь попил... не спится.


а может мне вышлешь, я попробую залить?

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Витка*,
 Вик, еще б я умела!!!! :cool:
Опыт показывает, что нет. Да и по размеру не знаю.... раньше не влазили в сообщения
файлы большого разрешения... короче, профан я! :Aga:  
Ютуб плюется :frown: злюсь.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> я попробую залить?


Вик, а ну попробуй любой видео файл кинуть в "добавить видео" - примет, или даст сбой?!
Интересно, это у меня проблема, или у ютуба?!

----------


## PAN

А я ишшо фоточек нашел...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Кто там??? Неужели Карлсон???


[IMG]http://*********ru/1324260.jpg[/IMG]




> Блииииин... А ведь похож...


[IMG]http://*********ru/1331431.jpg[/IMG]




> Карлсон, а Карлсон... Подь сюды, чего мама даст...


[IMG]http://*********ru/1320167.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Рыжая Скво*, ты бы мне передала по скайпу или агенту или аське, а я бы залила... или залила бы на обменник... я бы скачала....

----------


## Mazaykina

> А я ишшо фоточек нашел.


Ты там по сусекам-то поскреби, много чего накопаешь!

----------


## МаЛена

Все с нетерпением ждем Карена 'из бани' :-D

----------


## 1948

[IMG]http://*********ru/1373427.jpg[/IMG]

 :Ok:  :flower: kiss:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Все с нетерпением ждем Карена 'из бани' :-D


Сам жду разрешения... :Aga: 



> Ты там по сусекам-то поскреби,


Марина, ты же знаешь - я и так сдерживаю порывы... Иначе давно бы закатал очередную сказку...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

*PAN*,
 как меня из Бани - так быстренько - а тут жди ...:biggrin:

----------


## КАРЕН

> Сам жду разрешения...


 Сделай меня Аполоном,ну сделай же:biggrin:

----------


## мусяня

*юрик71*,
 Юрик,спасибо за фоточки!Сижу,смеюсь:biggrin:
QUOTE=юрик71]великая м ужасная Мусяня![/QUOTE]
бойтесь меня,бойтесь:biggrin: :Aga: :tongue:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Рыжая Скво*,
Ира, попробуй на Рутуб залить - там проще.

----------


## Волдед

> хотя всё в рамках


Ты без рамок давай!!!:mad:

----------


## Mazaykina

> давно бы закатал очередную сказку.


СКАЗ-КУ-СКАЗ-КУ!!! Да-вай-да-вай!!! (это я скандирую, надеюсь, те, кто знает, КАК ты умеешь писать сказки, присоединятся к моему голосу) Ждем!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Ира, попробуй на Рутуб залить - там проще.


Не.. я даже на свой яндекс фотки не смогла загрузить... с ютубом такая же история 
(не читается тип файла???!) - тока тока загрузила антивирус и комп перезагружала...
можеть порушила чего... впервые такая кака :frown:  Жду Юрку-спасителя...  :Ha:

----------


## Аня-ПОНИ

А почему все таланты курят?) 
А ПОТОМУ ЧТО РАБОТА У НИХ ТРУДНАЯ И НЕРВНАЯ! :Aga: 

ПЫ.СЫ.Практически на всех фотках все с сигаретами...ай-яй-яй

----------


## юрик71

интимные моменты






тамбовский дуэт


муж не ругал за синяки?


интересная позиция!

----------


## юрик71

> А почему все таланты курят?) 
> А ПОТОМУ ЧТО РАБОТА У НИХ ТРУДНАЯ И НЕРВНАЯ!
> 
> ПЫ.СЫ.Практически на всех фотках все с сигаретами...ай-яй-яй


Пугачеву спрашивают: курение ведь мешает пению? 
Она и отвечает: Мешает, но когда я пою, я не курю!

----------


## PAN

> PAN,
>  как меня из Бани - так быстренько - а тут жди ...


Олег... Тебя - из передбанника, а это большая разница...:biggrin:

Как вы понимаете, по вполне понятным причинам - фоток в бане делается минимум... а выставляется - ещё меньше...:wink:




> Сделай меня Аполоном,ну сделай же


Ок... :Ok: 
Дамы, принимайте... :Aga: 

http://*********ru/1345590.jpg

----------


## юрик71

это не Аполлон, а Даная!:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> это не Аполлон, а Даная!


Юрик, это ты про Маришку?:biggrin:

----------


## КАРЕН

*PAN*,
 Это все?:rolleyes:



> это не Аполлон, а Даная!


:cool::tongue:

----------


## PAN

> Это все?


Карен, ты же знаешь, что не всё... Но остальное - только в лички и по предврительному согласованию... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

*insuminka*,
посмотри Данаю Рембрандта-копия Карен!

----------


## юрик71

*PAN*,
 Паша, я надеюсь, на меня компромата нет?

----------


## PAN

> Паша, я надеюсь, на меня компромата нет?


Не надейся... :Ha: ................................ :biggrin:

Компромат есть на всех... Даже на меня, я надеюсь...:biggrin:
Кстати - у кого есть на меня компромат - прошу незамедлительно направить в личку... Лимона баксов выкупных не обещаю - но спасибо скажу огроменное... :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

ОК,ВОТ ВЕМ ТЕСТ: НАЙДИТЕ 10 ОТЛИЧИЙ:wink::biggrin:








> посмотри Данаю Рембрандта-копия Карен!


http://*********ru/1345590.jpg

----------


## insuminka

Ой, что это :Vah: Извините, это интернет глючит, уберите, пожалуйста, вторую забаву :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> ОК,ВОТ ВЕМ ТЕСТ: НАЙДИТЕ 10 ОТЛИЧИЙ:wink::biggrin:


*insuminka*! Я нашла!!! Ей уже лет 400, а Каренчик у нас еще молоденький :biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

поют (и танцуют) все!

представитель братского народа


и швец, и жнец и на дуде  игрец!


с такой фамилией и не петь-это преступление!

внимание - внимание! поет Инна из фатерлянда! аж в два микрофона



что ему в рот не попадет-все играет и поет, и даже комуз (варган, шан-кобыз и т.п.)!


группа в полосатых купальниках






> ОК,ВОТ ВЕМ ТЕСТ: НАЙДИТЕ 10 ОТЛИЧИЙ


у Рембрандта на заднем фоне Марья что ли?:biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> Я нашла!!! Ей уже лет 400, а Каренчик у нас еще молоденький


 Ок, это раз:wink:


> у Рембрандта на заднем фоне Марья что ли?


а вот это как раз сходство:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> у Рембрандта на заднем фоне Марья что ли?


ну, спасииибо, дорогие мои.... :frown: :Vah: :mad:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> посмотри Данаю Рембрандта - там точно копия Карен!


И мне показалось :Aga: 




> у Рембрандта на заднем фоне Марья что ли?


Неее... точно не Марья... :eek:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1340466.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## юрик71

как они притерлись друг к дружке, как влитые!

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> И мне показалось
> Неее... точно не Марья... :eek:


  
Иринка, и каты на все время находишь?!

----------


## V.Kostrov

Без лишних предисловий, опубликую ка и я кое какой материальчик.:wink:



P.S. Продолжение следует...

----------


## PAN

> Неее... точно не


 :flower: ...  :Ok: ...
Может ишшо парочку персонажей добавить???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> парочку персонажей добавить???


Осуждающих женщин и одобряющих мущщщин? :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Осуждающих женщин и одобряющих мущщщин?


И желающий в очередь...:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> И желающий в очередь..


Ага, чичас  :Treaten:  :Nea:  

*Моро: Каренчик, тут типа Мазайкина на подходе 
 - УПС!!!,- как бы говорит Каренчик.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1351755.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Моро: Каренчик, тут типа Мазайкина на подходе


А мне по лицу читается: 



> Нехило вы тут устроились!!! А у нас номер стандартный, советский...


:biggrin:..

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Нехило вы тут устроились!!! А у нас номер стандартный, советский...


Это он после сказал...  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## igord

> *ОсАждающих женщин*


 :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## BESElka

*Моро: Каренчик, тут типа Мазайкина на подходе 
 - УПС!!!,- как бы говорит Каренчик.*

 :Ok: biggrin:Слов нет - одни буквы!!!:biggrin: Настоящее произведение искусств!!! :Aga:  А  Как Крен вписался!!!....:biggrin: :Ok:  да и остальные тоже!.... :Vah:

----------


## Такса я

> Моро: Каренчик, тут типа Мазайкина на подходе 
>  - УПС!!!,- как бы говорит Каренчик.


*Рыжая Скво*, какая же ты молодец!!!
Всё так гармонично ! :biggrin: 
Для автора шедевра 
[img]http://s.******info/f472dc8ef84cace0a1c248d5e9142d9f.gif[/img]

----------


## insuminka

> Неее... точно не Марья..


Ой, Иришка, насмешила до слёз :Ok: :biggrin:




> И желающий в очередь...


Девочки -к Карену, мальчики - к Данае:wink:



> Моро: Каренчик, тут типа Мазайкина на подходе


 Карен: "Что и она в очередь? :Vah:  Дааа,ну тут двумя руками не обойтись:eek:...хорошо, что есть ещё третяя-запасная, должен-же я ещё как-то курить :Ha: "

----------


## Мелодика

*юрик71*,
 Юрочка, спасибо за фотки. Подожди, подожди, маленькая шпана скоро пойдет, заговорит и запоет, вот тогда бойтесь все!!! И мама тоже.)))
*Рыжая Скво*,
 Ириша, я от твоего каллажа просто со слезами на глазах.

----------


## юрик71

куда это у Карена третья рука тянется, а ?
все заметили?:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> куда это у Карена третья рука тянется


Она на месте. Усе как в бане и было!  :Aga: :biggrin:
Мине скорость появления двух новых ндравится - хорошая реакция!  kuku:tongue:

А в это время на кухне... ну... в смысле на кухне INKU Haus...

*Что делать будем, девчата?! (а ни фига не ЧИСТКА СВЕКЛЫ)* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1354863.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ludochka-69

*Рыжая Скво*, Ирина! Браво!

----------


## юрик71

*Рыжая Скво*,
 может и меня куда-нибудь пристроишь!

----------


## MOPO

> может и меня куда-нибудь пристроишь!


ну тебя никто на язык не тянул :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> А в это время на кухне...


*Рыжая Скво*,
 Ира, давай ишшо... :Aga: ...:biggrin:
(Я потом, когда поутихнет, - перенесу...)

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*PAN*,
 Паш, ты ж видел, я нынче фото не делала -значит без материала. А у ребят все ужатое, до нельзя... :frown: 
Комп бастует. Яндекс, ютуб не читают файлы. Юрка пришел поздно - не нашел проблему и спать отправился. Звтра послезавтра будем лечить технику...
Ну а я ж тока ночью рисую - сегодня пару штрихов добавила, к тому что вчера слепила.... Сократи ЧИСТКУ СВЕКЛЫ по стороне до 1000, пжалста... раздражает....




> может и меня куда-нибудь пристроишь!





> ну тебя никто на язык не тянул


:biggrin:

*ЮРИК. Точно, точно Щас лебедей плясать буит...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1313893.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## юрик71

> ЮРИК. Точно, точно Щас лебедей плясать буит...


Это я со спины, классно  выгляжу!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> классно  выгляжу!


 И положение твое более выгодное, чем у некоторых....




> *Что делать будем, девчата?!*


*Недолго думали девчата на кухне INKU Haus...
тем более, что свеклу уже почистили а ужин пора было готовить...*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1368189.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## юрик71

да-аа! хорошо,что без кола обошлось!
шашлычок под армянский коньячок!:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ой, уржааала, Иришка! Просто класс!

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*Рыжая Скво*,
 Иринка, ну ты даешь!!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Прощаюсь с вами, други! Пришел Юрка - разберет весь комп по винтикам....
Если не соберет назад, не поминайте лихом.... :Ha: :biggrin:

 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Витка

> Недолго думали девчата на кухне INKU Haus...
> тем более, что свеклу уже почистили а ужин пора было готовить...


Этой картинкой просто добила меня :))))
Иришка, ты хоть телефонный номер в личку закинь... Да и файлы по аське, скайпу или агенту - жду.

----------


## V.Kostrov

И опять без лишних предисловий.........
Великолепный дуэт: Александр Титов и Александр Титов "Люба-Любонька".:smile: :Ok: 



P.S. Прошу прощение за качество (ну какое есть...) :Fz:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ира!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Прикольно!

----------


## Коше4ка

Ну, девченки-мальчики!!!

С вами, точно не соскучишся!!! 

Браво-браво-браво!!! :Ok:

----------


## Нотя

ЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХХ!!!
Лапотата каккая!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MOPO

а я курточку в Полете забыл ..... к чему бы это? :biggrin:

----------


## Annon

> а я курточку в Полете забыл ..... к чему бы это?


Ну как к чему???
Ты в "пролёте":biggrin:... то есть без курточки)))))))).

----------


## юрик71

> а я курточку в Полете забыл ..... к чему бы это? :biggrin:


так ты ее в той спальне забыл, смотри картину, где-то там, Карен должен был видеть!:biggrin:
у девчонок спроси:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> а я курточку в Полете забыл ..... к чему бы это?


К непредвиденым расходам на новую курточку...

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Комп частично вернулся :vishenka_20: В Юркин обед даже умудрилась сунуть видео. :Spruce Up: 
Чичас гонит напрочь :frown: грозится не догрузить нужных программ... а завтра у него рыбалка видете ли :cool::mad::biggrin:  
 Но счастье есть! Его не может не есть! 

*Для поклонников Машеньки (звучит туш!!!!)*

*Татьяна @ Машенька.*


*Ну, вы поняли - Скво удаляется, но она еще вернется*

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> С вами, точно не соскучишся!!!


А с вами то как нам было нескучно  :Aga:  :Ok:  Привет Машеньке!  :Oj: 
Танюш, образцы фот висят (на яндексе коллаж в большом разрешении)
Вдруг какая понравится я отдельной фотой смастерю  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Ну, девченки-мальчики!!!
> 
> С вами, точно не соскучишся!!!


Машенька когда зарегистрируется???
Ко мне в друзья - первым делом... :flower:

----------


## Мелодика

> Машенька когда зарегистрируется???


Да! Да! Да! Требуем!!!
Вот я уже тоже подумываю маленькую шпану зарегестрировать.)))

----------


## Такса я

> Машенька когда зарегистрируется???
> Ко мне в друзья - первым делом...


*Коше4ка*, я тоже встаю в очередь!  :Aga: 



> а я курточку в Полете забыл ..... к чему бы это?


*МОРО*, К СЧАСТЬЮ!!! :biggrin: :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> К СЧАСТЬЮ!!!


Гооооорько, гоооооорько...:biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

наши прогулки по Москве
в ГУМе


Коше4ка


с Людочкой69


нулевой километр России! не все ГИБДДшники знают, где он находиться!


культурная жизнь столицы!


Москва-Баку

----------


## тулячка

> Татьяна @ Машенька


БРАВО ЕЩЁ РАЗ!!!!! Полностью я присоединяюсь к словам Марины!!! Ничего подобного! Всем, кому показала в Туле, деткам на работе, и тёткам с работы, деткам  подружек, мужьям подружек, (скачала таки с ютуба) все в полном восторге!!!! От мала до велика!!!! ТАНЕЧКА! СПАСИБО!!!! Желаю вам с Машуней дальнейших творческих успехов! И нам радости от ваших выступлений!

----------


## Коше4ка

Ребята!!!

Спасибо вам большое!!!! Преогромное!!!

Мы с Машулькой всех вас любим, обнимаем, целуем!!!

И как мы раньше без вас жили?!

----------


## Коше4ка

На всякий случай скидываю адреса, где можно купить куклы. Многие спрашивают, вот те, что нашла.

Готовые верховые куклы можно приобрести здесь: 

http://www.onewaystreet.com/category/14 
http://www.letusteachkids.com/puppets/Puppets.htm 
http://puppetgallery.com 
http://www.letusteachkids.com/puppets/Puppets.htm 

Теперь вы можете приобрести куклы и в Украине. Контактные телефоны мастера: МТС -80501402473 и life - 80630282910. Электронный адрес: nelyamoroz@gmail.com 
Неля Мороз  
Нелю Мороз знаю лично, чудесный человек, она выпустила книжку с выкройками игрушек-зверюшек! Папетки у нее тоже замечательные!!!

Мастер класс по изготовлению кукол на DollPlanet.ru 
http://www.dollplanet.ru/izgotovlenie_kukol/
__________________

----------


## тулячка

> И как мы раньше без вас жили?!


 А как мы? Без вас?

----------


## ноздрина ира

девчонки! так приятно с вами снова пообщаться! посмотрела фотки и как-будто снова "там" побывала. Невеста была - само очарование! Жених слишком серьезный для нее.

----------


## МаЛена

> Вот это явный гимн Тамады!


http://elena-ignatova.rutube.ru/movies
:biggrin:
надеюсь всё удачно получилось...так как практически первый раз ентим занимаюсь :)

----------


## МаЛена

А попоробую-ка я так
http://rutube.ru/tracks/3346830.html...f685a94424797f
http://letitbit.net/download/80943.8..._____.mpg.html если кому скачать надо

----------


## МаЛена

Жду ваших отзывов!!!

----------


## Витка

*МаЛена*, нет, не заработало. Написано, что у пользователя нет роликов.

----------


## МаЛена

*Витка*, а я уже просмотрела, проверила  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*МаЛена*, а я уже качаю... потом посмотрю. :rolleyes: :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## КАРЕН

*МаЛена*,
 Леночка,какие могут быть отзывы.....!?Я В ВОСТОРГЕ!!!!КАЙФУЮ!!!! :flower: ВЫ БОЛЬШИЕ УМНИЧКИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## МаЛена

Дорогой,любимый и глубокоуважаемый (очень глубоко;-)) *КАРЕН*чик,СПАСИБО!!! Ну после твоих похвальных слов я аж покраснела перед монитором :-D и настрой стал еще более позитивным, аж петь хоца :-D
На-на-най на-на-на-на, на-на-най на-на-на-на :rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

> Жду ваших отзывов!!!


А прикольно :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Зажигает )))))

----------


## Mazaykina

*МаЛена*,
 Девчата!!! Слушаю третий раз и заряжаюююююсь!!! Спасибо вам, огромное! Просто здоровоски!!!! :Oj:

----------


## МаЛена

*Mazaykina*, Мариш, на здоровице!!! От чистого сердца с любовью!
Теперь уже на веки ваши МаЛена и Жаннэт. :Ok:

----------


## Марья

*МаЛена*,
 Леночка, СПАСИИИБООООО!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Девчонки, как снова в Полете побывала  :Aga:

----------


## ноздрина ира

Карен, Мариночка, моя милая соседка Кошечка,нет, Машенька, Людочка, Малена и все-все-все - люблю! Вы все молодцы!
На работе страшно зашилась! Как приехала, только зашла в кабинет - и понеслась душа! А по ночам свадьбы, выпускные. Сейчас вам пишу, пока появилась свободная минутка, через 2 часа поеду на выпускной. Жду, не дождусь июля, уйду в отпуск, тогда оторвусь! 
ВСЕМ ХОРОШЕЙ РАБОТЫ! И ПОБОЛЬШЕ!

----------


## КАРЕН

*ноздрина ира*,
 Не пропадай............ :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## insuminka

> От чистого сердца с любовью!
> Теперь уже на веки ваши МаЛена и Жаннэт.



Девчонки, вы такие умнички!!! :Aga:  Спасибо вам огромное!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Песня - супер позитивная!!! :Ok: Жаннет, а ты куда пропала? :Tu:  Девчонки, вам уже можно делать парный конферанц и петь дуэтом:biggrin:

----------


## annuschka

> аж петь хоца :На-на-най на-на-на-на, на-на-най на-на-на-на


Во-во, посмотрела клип и запала песня. Чувствую, я ее часто буду напевать - зажигает и вдохновляет! Спасибо девченки, вы супер!

----------


## Ludochka-69

На фото Юрика71, где мы с Танюшкой, я с большим пакетом ГУМ. Думаете там новые наряды? Ан нет! В ГУМе, в отделе для садоводов, прикупила Домик - подсвечник, внутрь ставиться свеча в гильзе (плавающая). Вот думаю до декорировать и, быть может, использовать как Семейный очаг.

Магазин «прибамбасов» и фокусов

Песчаные фигуры (ВВЦ)

Фонтан «15 республик- 15 сестер» 
Вот и у нас на экскурсии интернационал: Изюминка – Германия, Юрик71- Казахстан, Коше4ка –Азербайджан, Я – Россия. А всё - благодаря форуму!

----------


## Санечка

Дашк...а Дашк...!! Тебя сразу узнала!!!
Всем ребятам не в обиду... все такие суперские, но Дашуня..ммм... Не зря ник такой!!! 
ВСЕМ: Смотрела ваши фоты, видео, коменты от Алё-ночки(не сравнимы ни с чем!) как с вами была!!! Мечтаю попасть на встречу, но пока не как... стану состоятельной во всех вмыслах, как вы, так и прилечу!! ЛЮ....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не пропадай...........


Ну куда она теперь с подводной лодки? :wink: Правда, Ириш? 
Да, собственно, как и все мы -НИ-КУ-ДАААА!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот и у нас на экскурсии интернационал: Изюминка – Германия, Юрик71- Казахстан, Коше4ка –Азербайджан, Я – Россия. А всё - благодаря форуму!


Это ТОЧНО! Как же здорво! Карена только не хватало. :biggrin:

----------


## КАРЕН

> Карена только не хватало.


 Было бы 2 россиянина....паспорт показать?:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Было бы 2 россиянина....паспорт показать?


Верююююю!  :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> паспорт показать?


Гражданина Московской Относительнодемократической Республики???...:biggrin:

----------


## Коше4ка

МаЛеночка!!!
Как буд-то, снова - все рядом!!!
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Мелодика

Ой, ребята, как здорово. Нас уже почти месяц колбасит не по-детски после встречи! И так бы побольше, побольше, побольше!!!

----------


## MOPO

> Нас уже почти месяц колбасит не по-детски после встречи!


 А это просто водки не хватило :biggrin:
а вот вино было достаточно - почти ящик остался  :Ha:

----------


## юрик71

*Ludochka-69*,
 еще хочу новых фотографий!

----------


## Коше4ка

Я тебя за язык не тянула-а-а-а...

Кто я?!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1365731m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1360611m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1344227m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## igord

> Ну куда она теперь с подводной лодки? :wink: Правда, Ириш? 
> Да, собственно, как и все мы -НИ-КУ-ДАААА!


Мариш, ты снова все буквы перепутала...!!! :Vah: 
Вот так надо: ИН-КУ  - ДАААА!:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Вот так надо: ИН-КУ  - ДАААА!


  :Aga: :biggrin:

Добавила нового чудесного :rolleyes:

Про то, как 

*IN-KU ТАНЦУЕТ и ПОЕТ :-)* 

и

*ЁЖИК, или ЯВКА С ПОВИННОЙ....*

 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Через пару часов подтянется видео индийских плясок, с Изюминками и Каренами 
в главных ролях :rolleyes:

----------


## insuminka

Иришка, может не надо? А то на меня там смотреть - это не для слабонервных :Oj:  Я теперь это видео должна смотреть на завтрак, обед и ужин- вместо еды :Aga:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*insuminka*, 
Составлю тебе компанию!  :Aga: :biggrin: :Oj: 
Если честно, не люблю такие номера - всегда к ним с осторожностью отношусь - там такая тонкая грань и частенько номера подобные выглядят пошловато....
На первых десяти секундах было нормальное желание выключить камеру (все равно все не снимешь)- но вы, девчонки были так органичны! так милы и непосредственны... эти мои ощущения совпали с моментом, когда Карен не удержался и рванул на свой трон! А потом и остальные подыграли. Здорово 
подыграли! Номер замечательный получился! Ребята завелись, и браво с апплодисментами были абсолютно законны!
БРАВО! СПАСИБО! ИЗЮЮУУУМИНКИИИИ!!!  :Ok:  :Oj: 

Кстати, видео давно лежит - народ смотрит. Ссылки в разделе встреч. Звиняйте, но мне там комфортней... 
в смысле есть возможность исправлять и  корректировать свои многочисленные записи :cool::biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> Кстати, видео давно лежит - народ смотрит.


Ой, а я и не знала, это мне Карен сегодня про видео сказал :Oj:  Мне уже от его слов, что он смеётся, стало плохо, а когда посмотрела, то так и сказала Вите сестре, что садимся на новую диету называется:  "Хочешь кушать - включай видео ":biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мне уже от его слов, что он смеётся, стало плохо


Инка, ты ничего не понимаешь!!! Такое удовольствие, так классно вы танцевали, столько энергетики!

----------


## КАРЕН

> Мне уже от его слов, что он смеётся, стало плохо,


 Я сказал НЕ смеюсь,а КАЙФУЮ:rolleyes:

----------


## insuminka

> Инка, ты ничего не понимаешь!!! Такое удовольствие, так классно вы танцевали, столько энергетики!


Спасибо, Мариш, дааа, с энергетикой у меня всё в порядке :Oj: 


> Я сказал НЕ смеюсь,а КАЙФУЮ


Ну ладно, может и кайфуешь..."Кайфуешь, на ИН-КУ с Инкой ты кайфуешь...":biggrin:kiss :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> ."Кайфуешь, на ИН-КУ с Инкой ты кайфуешь..


Вот это в точку! Кстати, девушка, ты чего не на занятиях? :wink:

----------


## Denisova

> Мариш, ты снова все буквы перепутала...!!!
> Вот так надо: ИН-КУ  - ДАААА!:biggrin:


Ну тебя....Я первая об этом подумала!:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## insuminka

> Вот это в точку! Кстати, девушка, ты чего не на занятиях?



Мариш, а я написала и тут-же убежала в ритме индийского диско:biggrin: (на машине 10 минут, я как раз к 8.00 успела):wink:
Всё, сдала сегодня последний экзамен, получила свою единицу :Ok:  и довольная уезжаю сегодня в Нюрнберг, буду искать место для осенней встречи :Aga:  :br:

----------


## MOPO

> Всё, сдала сегодня последний экзамен, получила свою единицу и довольная уезжаю сегодня в Нюрнберг, буду искать место для осенней встречи


"Нюрнбергские встречи" - хорошее название для чего-то позитивного  :Ok:

----------


## КАРЕН

> "Нюрнбергские встречи" - хорошее название для чего-то позитивного


 Олег,НЮРЕНБЕРГСКИЙ ПРОЦЕСС лучше :Ok:

----------


## insuminka

> Олег,НЮРЕНБЕРГСКИЙ ПРОЦЕСС лучше


А хороший ПРОЦЕСС в Нюрнберге, ещё лучше:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> НЮРЕНБЕРГСКИЙ ПРОЦЕСС


Делопроизводство что-ли подучить... и рисунком-графикой без фотошопа заняться...
Так... мысли в слух... :Ha:

----------


## insuminka

> Делопроизводство что-ли подучить... и рисунком-графикой без фотошопа заняться...
> Так... мысли в слух...


:biggrin: Все будем под колпаком у Рыжей Скво:redface:

----------


## КАРЕН

> Делопроизводство что-ли подучить... и рисунком-графикой без фотошопа заняться...


 Оппппппппаааааааааааааааааааа..........:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Все будем под колпаком у Рыжей Скво


К Мюллеру не ходи  :Aga: :biggrin:
ИН-КИН, я имела ввиду способ документирования происходящего... kuku:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

Нюрнбергский процесс - это креативно))).
Тем более, адвокат уже есть:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Тем более, адвокат уже есть


ДВА!  :Ok:

----------


## юрик71

самое главное, чтобы процесс не дошел до высшей меры наказания всех участников!

----------


## Ася_О

"высшая мера" будет для всех не учавствующих :wink:........

----------


## MOPO

а для учавствующих - колбаски и пиво:biggrin:

----------


## Ася_О

......и все удовольствия мира.....
(или почти все)

----------


## Мелодика

> в Нюрнберг, буду искать место для осенней встречи


Минуточку, мы должны еще сделать репетицию в июле!!!

----------


## PAN

> репетицию в июле!!!


И не только в июле, я надеюсь...:wink:... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

[IMG]http://*********ru/1402302.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Такса я

*PAN*,   :Aga:  :Ok: 
Вот такой парад прошёл в Подмосковном ДО "Полёт", где чествовали любимый форум IN-KU участники слёта. :rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

> Вот такой парад прошёл в Подмосковном ДО "Полёт


 Да тут по ходу Демонстрация  :biggrin:

----------


## insuminka

> Минуточку, мы должны еще сделать репетицию в июле!!!


По любому! Я приехала из Нюрика...ну что могу сказать, были всю субботу в бассейене ...впечатления непередаваемые :Ok:  там такое колличество всяких залов и зальчиков со всякими булькающими, бурлящими, тёплыми, прхладными, холодными, для детей, для профессионалов бассейенов, всякие горки, трубы, сауна....но самое сильное впечатление было от зала с ооочень солёной, целебной водой, в зале играет цветомузыка....такая релаксация:rolleyes: вышли на улицу, позагорали, были с маленькой дочкой племянницы-у неё восторг был бешенный, так, что мы с тобой,Ириш и твоей маленькой шпаной, обязательно туда поедем! СтОит (сейчас) всё это удовольствие на целый день 7 евро, а когда на улице меньше, чем 25 градусов, тогда 14 евро. Больше нигде не удалось побывать, но постараюсь в ближайшие выходные ещё съездить :Aga:

----------


## insuminka

А вам слабо?:wink:

----------


## Димитрий

> А вам слабо?


струйка с пушки подозрительно узкая, Брюссель напоминает :biggrin:

 [IMG]http://*********ru/1440025.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## insuminka

> струйка с пушки подозрительно узкая



Это просто пушка ещё не выстрелила:wink::biggrin:

----------


## ноздрина ира

Вы все так активно общаетесь, даже завидно! А я на прошлой неделе через сутки на выпускные! когда последний закончился, я хлопала в ладоши и жала своим музыкантам руки, ну и еще,конечно, кое-чего..... Не знаю, как вставить фото, хотела перед Кареном похвастаться!
Кошечка, ты сейчас на форуме! Привет! Как твои ДЕЛА?

----------


## igord

> когда последний закончился, я хлопала в ладоши и жала своим музыкантам руки, ну и еще,конечно, кое-чего.....


 :Vah:   :Oj:  :biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

Кое чего...Хотел бы я там быть! :Vah:

----------


## КАРЕН

*ноздрина ира*,
 Ирочка,похвастайся мне на почту.А остальные пусть мне завидуют :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ирочка,похвастайся мне на почту.А остальные пусть мне завидуют


Воооот она, форумская безоглядная любовь!!! И ведь не откажет....

----------


## Коше4ка

Ирочка!!! Привет, дорогая!!! 
Придется, из любопытства, объяснить тебе, как вставляются фотки.. Это, кстати единственное, что я умею делать... Со мной поделилась, такая же любопытная добрая душа!!! :smile:

Объяснение:

В том окошке, в котором вы пишите сюда сообщение, на самом верху, в ряду различных пиктограмм и значков - стоит значок цветной, в виде дискеты. Увидели его? Вот, жмёте на него, вас автоматом перекидвает на Радикал. Он просит вас залить фотку из вашего компа. Выбираете, заливаете. Он вам выдаёт несколько ссылок. Вы копируете вторую и вставляете её в своё сообщение на форуме. Всё, ваша фотка появится в сообщении.

Все гениальное - просто!!!

----------


## ноздрина ира

спасибочки,моя дорогая! Обязательно попробую!

----------


## ноздрина ира

> Кое чего...Хотел бы я там быть!


к сожалению, туда допускаются только отдельные особи!

----------


## ноздрина ира

Карен! Я тебе на почту отправила письмо сегодня. Посмотри!!! Пожалуйста, дай знать, дошло письмо или нет, так как я с интернетом не всегда на "ты", вдруг не получилось. Привет!

----------


## ноздрина ира

Ириша! Фотки БЕСПОДОБНЫЕ! Просто класс! Так держать!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*ПОХОЖЕ ПРОШЛО НЕЗАМЕЧЕННЫМ - ДУБЛИРУЮ ИЗ ТЕМ ОБЩЕНИЯ*

*ЗАМЫКАЯ КРУГ. СБОРНАЯ IN-KU:* 




*А ЭТО АДРЕС НА ПЛЕЙЛИСТ, ГДЕ ЛЕЖАТ ВСЕ 18 ВИДЕО СО ВСТРЕЧИ В ПОЛЕТЕ:*

*http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...B9D35F8156EDBA*

Во, как я теперь умею....:rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Во, как я теперь умею..


Ох, как же здорво!!!! СПАСИИИИБО, Ириша!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

Решила сделать свой подарок (правда,он больше для ведущих)
на мотив "Московские окна"

Вот опять небес темнеет высь,
Вот и окна в сумраке зажглись, -
я включаю ноут свой,
Захожу к себе домой,
На милый форум, добрый и родной

В «поздравлялке» буду поздравлять,
В «Помогайке» буду помогать,
где тетрадки синий цвет
Поворчу на белый свет
В «беседке» нашей есть на всё ответ.

Я сижу с друзьями по ночам
Я, друзья, желаю счастья вам.
Мы друг другу все родня
И волнуя, и маня
все с аватарок смотрят на меня.

Я вас всех люблю!!!

----------


## insuminka

Наташенька, текст - просто супер!!! Спасибо, что ты есть!!! :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Рыжая Скво*, дорогушечка наша!!! Спасибище огромнейшее за всё!!!  :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

Ребята, продолжаю скучать по всем вам реальным!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1394408.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Ребята, продолжаю скучать по всем вам реальным!!!


Копи деньги, идеи и творческие заготовки на следующие встречи...
А они будут... Обязательно... :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

*PAN*, да ужо ужо...начинаю складываться в копилки :biggrin:

----------


## Ася_О

хочу машину времени!!!!!!! вернуть все снова!!!! в те дни и те незабываемые минуты!!!! я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!

----------


## PAN

> хочу машину времени!!!!!!! вернуть все снова!!!! в те дни и те незабываемые минуты!!!!


Или сразу вперед, на следующую встречу...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Ребята, продолжаю скучать по всем вам реальным!!!


Так приезжай в Белгород  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## insuminka

> Ребята, продолжаю скучать по всем вам реальным!!!





> хочу машину времени!!!!!!! вернуть все снова!!!! в те дни и те незабываемые минуты!!!! я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!





> Так приезжай в Белгород


Или в Нюрнберг:wink: Девчонки и мальчишки, я так вас люблю, так хочу всех снова увидеть, хочу вас чем-нибудь удивить и порадовать.... хочу чтобы вы приехали :Aga: kisskisskiss :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Марья

> Или сразу вперед, на следующую встречу...


Нет, Паш, вперед не надо, жизнь и так быстро летит. :rolleyes: Одна мысль, что встречи еще обязательно будут, сама по себе мысль уже настроение поднимает.

Вот знаете, июнь отработала...14 свадеб.. И НИ ОДНОЙ такой, чтобы прошло все как то не так, как хотелось, хотя на некоторых препосылки неудач были с самого начала. Ни одной! А ведь в нашей работе всяко бывает, нельзя застраховаться. А тут весь июнь - и не к чему придраться.... Я вот думаю, может это энергетика "Полета" до сих пор меня защищает?))) На днях мини встреча получилась в Тюмени, у меня погостили Анатольевна, Мишкины, Солист, Бурный Поток...с тюменскими девчонками встретились...И как только все разъехались, за ОДИН только вечер, только по телефону взяла 4 свадьбы (!!!) Что это? ИН-КУшный бог так помогает??? :wink::biggrin:

А то, что мы все скучаем, это хорошо! Это замечательно!!!  :Aga:  И не нужно бороться с этими чувствами. Жизнь идет, а, значит, все еще обязательно БУДЕТ!!!

----------


## igord

А знаешь, все еще будет!
Южный ветер еще подует,
и весну еще наколдует,
и память перелистает,

...и встретиться нас заставит...

----------


## solist64

> И как только все разъехались, за ОДИН только вечер, только по телефону взяла 4 свадьбы (!!!) Что это? ИН-КУшный бог так помогает???


И я по приезду домой, такая же картина. Правда не 4 , а два, но все равно.

----------


## PAN

> А знаешь, все еще будет!


[IMG]http://*********ru/1482170.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

На этой фотке Нюха - как юный д`Артаньян...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1452474.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

А глаза - ДОБРЫЕ-ДОБРЫЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ.....:rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1484221.jpg[/IMG]

Сложно даже представить, что люди с такими глазами могут кого-то забанить...:biggrin:

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

*Девочки,* какие вы молодцы!
К своему стыду, я только сегодня зашла на данную страничку. Боже, как здорово все написано!!!
Я, конечно же, тоже поздравляю всех всех всех *с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ФОРУМА!!!*
*Жить и процветать нам всем!!!*

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

[IMG]http://*********ru/1498222.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МаЛена

Надвигается очередная годовщина форума и годовасие МОД... И снова накатывают воспоминания прошлогодней встречи. Ребята, люблю скучаю, жду встреч!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Почитала тему и грустно стало, ну где ж я раньше была, столько интересного пропустила! Так хочется побывать на ваших слетах и встречах! Читаю и дух захватывает! А в этом году будет что-то?

----------


## Касатик

> Так хочется побывать на ваших слетах и встречах!


Не вопрос! Самое главное уже есть - ЖЕЛАНИЕ!!! Нужно немного пообщаться, "походить" по Форуму, и все объявления о новых встречах будет легко обнаружить! :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А в этом году будет что-то?


Обязательно!! Но не летом, т.к. после проведенного опроса мы увидели, что самое лучшее время- это послепраздничный январь. Поэтому и готовим большой проект. А летом все работают.

----------


## симочка

Да, Вы правы. Очень буду ждать зимы и с удовольствием вольюсь в компанию. Какие Вы молодцы. :Yahoo:

----------


## zovalera

Очень хочу к Вам

----------


## Карпуша

Мариночка, я тоже мечтаю о таких встречах, но почему не в тёплый период и не у моря, например, совместить полезное с приятным и радостным! Я думаю, что заинтересованные люди всегда найдут недельку - две для таких встреч в своём графике.

----------


## Беди

Спасибо всем создателям этого форума!

----------


## Татьяна-Соло

Боже, как интересно! Это у вас каждый год такие празднования???

----------


## Зулия Маркелова

А когда следующая встреча? не вижу не разгляжу темы???

----------


## Светлана 911

И Я ПЫТАЮСЬ НАЙТИ ТЕМУ О ВСТРЕЧЕ ЭТОГО ГОДА...

----------


## Витка

Скоро будет встреча в Парусе - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136055

----------


## i_kirichok

Спасибо создателям форум за труд!

----------


## КАРЕН

Смотрел сегодня видео,прошло 2 года.......эээээээээ.......отпишитесь,кто там был.......Скучаю по всем!!!!!

----------


## PAN

Я был :-) ... И я тебя ненавижу... :-)

----------


## Mazaykina

> отпишитесь,кто там был.......Скучаю по всем!!!!!


На Тюменской маёвке я спросила Нотю: "3-й съезд РСДРП ИНКУ будем проводить?" Она, как истинная патриотка ответила: "Если партия скажет (очень хотелось бы, чтоб сказала) - я как пионер!"

----------


## КАРЕН

Как здорово,что есть взаимность:))))

----------


## КАРЕН

> На Тюменской маёвке я спросила Нотю: "3-й съезд РСДРП ИНКУ будем проводить?" Она, как истинная патриотка ответила: "Если партия скажет (очень хотелось бы, чтоб сказала) - я как пионер!"


Так,да или нет?:)

----------


## Элен

> Так,да или нет?:)


Так видимо как пионер - Всегда готова! Значит - Да! :Ok:

----------


## КАРЕН

> Так видимо как пионер - Всегда готова! Значит - Да!


Они щас на Тюменской маевке,по этому Всегда готов могло бы вырваться по привычке:)))))Так что,ждем подтверждения!!!

----------


## МаЛена

> Смотрел сегодня видео,прошло 2 года.......эээээээээ.......отпишитесь,кто там был.......Скучаю по всем!!!!!


Люблю, скучаю за каждым из вас, мои дорогие! Мне вас очень не хватает  :Tender:

----------


## Нотя

Я всегда зааааааааааааааа!!!!! И всегда как пионер, готова ко встрече друзей. Только вот Полета больше нет, но наш дом еще стоит, так что? Есть желающие?

----------


## Витка

Желающие есть!!! Дом у вас замечательный!!! Лично я буду рада побывать у вас снова!!! Да ещё и повод такой прекрасный!!!

----------


## Александра здесь я)))

> Нет, Паш, вперед не надо, жизнь и так быстро летит. :rolleyes: Одна мысль, что встречи еще обязательно будут, сама по себе мысль уже настроение поднимает.
> 
> Вот знаете, июнь отработала...14 свадеб.. И НИ ОДНОЙ такой, чтобы прошло все как то не так, как хотелось, хотя на некоторых препосылки неудач были с самого начала. Ни одной! А ведь в нашей работе всяко бывает, нельзя застраховаться. А тут весь июнь - и не к чему придраться.... Я вот думаю, может это энергетика "Полета" до сих пор меня защищает?))) На днях мини встреча получилась в Тюмени, у меня погостили Анатольевна, Мишкины, Солист, Бурный Поток...с тюменскими девчонками встретились...И как только все разъехались, за ОДИН только вечер, только по телефону взяла 4 свадьбы (!!!) Что это? ИН-КУшный бог так помогает??? :wink::biggrin:
> 
> А то, что мы все скучаем, это хорошо! Это замечательно!!!  И не нужно бороться с этими чувствами. Жизнь идет, а, значит, все еще обязательно БУДЕТ!!!


С огромным удовольствием наблюдаю ваше ТВОРЧЕСТВО...и с вашего ПОЗВОЛЕНИЯ использую ваши ФМИШКИ!!....преогромное вам СПАСИБО за них..и немного ТУДА добавила фоток)))...еще раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## mochalova19

Я так поняла:31 мая День рождения форума?Отметили его  на реальной встрече.Просто здорово!А с какого года идёт исчисление Дня рождения форума?С 2009?

----------


## Лариса Рабехова

Я с огромной радостью приехала, но с с 26-го по 31 выпускные в началках И они уже запущены к подготовке. Как же я люблю наши "банды-секты". Потом живешь и ждешь следующей встречи. Каждый раз жду нового взрыва мозга и эмоций. Но, к огромному моему сожалению не получается... охо-хо-хо-хо...

----------


## JulMar

Надеюсь в следующем году смогу посетить форум)) в этом году не успела, а жаль...

----------


## Натуля100500

когда встречаются творческие люди, то они становятся булавками и пуговицами....постоянно прикалываются и отрываются !!!! Обожаю такие творческие встречи !!!

----------


## chrishills

привет всем

----------


## Ольга Г

всем творческой недели!!! урааа!!! с понедельником!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> *Дорогие форумчане и гости нашего форума!*
> 
> *31 мая  день рождения  форума IN-KU.com.*


*Дорогие Мариночка и Николай Техподдержка, уважаемые модераторы, любимые форумчане! Поздравляю с восьмым Днём рождения нашего форума! Мира, процветания, благополучия и долголетия нашему общему дому! Всем пользователям - приятного и полезного времяпрепровождения, взаимопонимания, толерантности и дружбы!*
 
1518116_575982612490335_252077659_n.jpg

----------


## miheevalubov

скоро будет 10 лет? Успехов!

----------


## julia-minina

Творческих открытий, неиссякаемого потока вдохновения всем участникам нашего замечательного форума!

----------


## olgmusic

Вдохновения несмотря ни на что! Пусть никакие трудности не помешают творчеству!

----------

